# Askari - Erfahrung



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

Moin,

habe mal wieder bei Askari bestellt, allerdings war es jetzt das letzte Mal!

Bei Askari gibt es nun ein Rabatt-System: Kaufen Sie 10 beliebige Artikel dieser Kategorie und sparen Sie 50%

Prima, dachte ich, gesagt getan.

4 Tage (!) später, Ware gekommen, mal wieder nicht alles, egal.

Aha! Blick in die Rechung: Preise allesammt höher als im Warenkorb!

Ich glaub ich spinne!!!

Also E-Mail an Askari das dort etwas nicht stimmt!
Antwort: Bitte geben Sie die betreffenden Artikel-Nummern an!

Hallo??? Kennen die sich in Ihrem eigenen Rabatt-System nicht aus?

Also ich von 30 Artikel eine Tabelle gemacht, Nr. rein, Preis rein, Rabatt-Preis rein.... Eine Stunde (!) später abgeschickt.

Antwort am nächsten Tag: Das Problem lege daran das die Preise vom Katalog von den Preisen im Internet-Shop abweichen.

Hmmm, ja und? was geht mich der gedruckte Katalog an wenn ich im Internet bestelle???

E-Mail an Askari: Bitte um Gutschrift oder dergleichen! Katalog???

Antwort von Askari: Nicht möglich da die Preise umgestellt wurden...

ANRUF bei Askari: nach etlichen Gesprächen wurde mir gesagt ich bekäme den zuviel bezahlten Betrag erstattet!


So das ganze ist nun 2 Wochen her. Überwiesen wurde nichts!
Also: ANRUF bei Askari danach E-Mail von Askari:

"Wir haben die Angelegenheit nochmals überprüft.

 Bei Ihrer Bestellung, die Sie über den neuen Online-Shop

getätigt haben, waren zu dem Zeitpunkt noch die alten Preise gültig.

Mit diesen Preisen wurde Ihnen die Bestellung auch bestätigt.

 Bei den alten Preisen erfolgte ebenfalls eine Preisreduzierung.

 Der Online-Shop wurde einige Tage später mit den neuen Preisen

angepasst.

Eine Erstattung ist somit nicht möglich, da die neuen Preise

sogar höher sind als die alten Preise!

Das erkennen Sie, in dem Sie die von Ihnen bestellen

Artikel nochmals eingegeben."


Hä? Was interessieren mich die neuen Preise? Ich möchte das bezahlen was im Shop zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung angezeigt wurde!


Ich komme ja auch nicht 2 Wochen später daher und sage: Ah! Sie haben jetzt die Preise gesenkt! Ich will mein Geld zurück!


Fazit: ASKARI ENDE.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Nimm doch den Link am Ende raus.

Das hört sich sonst an wie Schleichwerbung.

Ansonsten ist es schon eine Frechheit was die so abziehen.:v

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Evil Deeds (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

jo hammer krass und wie viel haste jetzt "mehr" bezahlt?


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

ca. 30€

z.B. war eine Brille dabei für 12,95 € 
wenn man einen 2. Artikel aus der Kategorie bestellt wird alles 50% billiger.
Also noch so Brillenbänder mitbestellt für 2,50€.
Macht also zusammen: 15,45 €
Durch Rabatt aber nur: 7,73 € !!!

USW.....

haben die sich evtl. verkalkuliert?


----------



## Barsch26 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Schick alles zurück


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Schick alles zurück



na logo! |bigeyes

"tut uns leid, wir haben kein Paket von Ihnen erhalten"

Außerdem sind 14 Tage schon um.... |uhoh:


----------



## antonio (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



toer schrieb:


> na logo! |bigeyes
> 
> "tut uns leid, wir haben kein Paket von Ihnen erhalten"
> 
> Außerdem sind 14 Tage schon um.... |uhoh:



is ja wohl ne falsche aussage über pakete gibts nachweise und pakete sind versichert.

mit den 14 tagen hast du pech gehabt.

antonio


----------



## antonio (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



toer schrieb:


> ca. 30€
> 
> z.B. war eine Brille dabei für 12,95 €
> wenn man einen 2. Artikel aus der Kategorie bestellt wird alles 50% billiger.
> ...



wieso verkalkuliert sind doch 50 %


antonio


----------



## paul hucho (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Uuuuuuu sind das .... Ein Freund von mir hat auch mal bei Askari bestellt und ein Wobbler hat gefehlt,war aber im Preis enthalten.Dann auch angemailt und angerufen,bis heut nichts gekomen.:vMir ist das gleich mal bei Gerlinger passiert,angerufen:muss ich im Lager nachkucken ob einer zuviel da ist,war so,also entschuldigt und sofort kostenfrei zugeschickt.Askari#d Gerlinger|supergri


----------



## Fury87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Askari...scheint die preise echt immer zu würfeln! Wenn Du glück hast, Würfeln die dir einen Niedrigen preis! Wenn Du pech hast (Was man bei Askari sehr oft hat!) dann bekommst du einen hohen preis!

Die haben eine so Komplizirte preis-politik, dass die selber erstmal 1-2 stunden überlegen müssen, was sie den Kunden am besten sagen....! :v


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hi,

was willst du machen, nichts kannst du machen. Du streitest dich nur rum. Nimm es als Lebenserfahrung hin und streiche das Wort Askari aus dein Gehirn.
So habe ich es auch gemacht und es geht mir gut.
Sicher sind es 30 Euro und du hast auch recht, nur willst du für 30 Euro einen Anwalt einschalten. Glaub ich nicht.

LG  René


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Anwalt: Nein, das ist jetzt nunmal so.
mir geht es schon lange nicht mehr um die 30€! Nur ums Prinzip!

14 Tage: wenn Askari innerhalb der Frist zu einer Gutschift zustimmt und etliche Tage später wieder die Meinung ändert....
Irgendwann ist die Frist nunmal vorbei!


----------



## Nolfravel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Bei mir hat sich das mit Askari auch erledigt.
Bei nem guten Onlineshop sind die Sachen nach 2Tagen da, bei denen hats ne Woche gedauert.
Wäre ja egal, aber die Preise sind eben nicht so überrragend, dass man da bestellen müsste.
Außerdem schulden die nem Kumpel von mir aquch noch 1,75€:q...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## ingordh (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Gut zu lesen, ich wollte auch schon mal bei Askari bestellen die haben immer so tolle Angebote in den Angelzeitschriften das aber leider mit dem onlineshop preislich nichtmal annähernd überein stimmt. z.B. letzte Woche ein schönes Zelt für 19.99 statt 49.99€ aber im online hatten sie nichts geändert und um mir nachher den ärger zu ersparen habe ich es dann doch gelassen.
Nun werde ich nicht mehr drüber nachdenken und fahre lieber zu meinem Händler der vertrauens da ich bei onlinegeschäften eh lieber zu vorsichtig bin. Und ausserdem müsste ich mich dann über mich selber ärgern und die zeit nutze ich dann lieber zum Angeln:vik:


----------



## welsstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

ich kaufe bei askari nur wen sie wieder ihre 25 % aktion haben da fahre ich nach langenhagen bzw. hannover lahe, kaufe was ich kenne und fahre wieder weg. so einfach ist das, 

ich habe mir bei denn mal was bestellt, ist aber schon 1 -2 jahre her, mußte nur leider fast 3 wochen warten trotz sofort überweisung etc. auf emails reagierte man nicht und naja telefonieren ging nie immer nur warte schleife von daher nein danke


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ingordh schrieb:


> Nun werde ich nicht mehr drüber nachdenken und fahre lieber zu meinem Händler der vertrauens da ich bei onlinegeschäften eh lieber zu vorsichtig bin. Und ausserdem müsste ich mich dann über mich selber ärgern und die zeit nutze ich dann lieber zum Angeln:vik:



RICHTIG! Und dort kannst du das Zeugs auch genau begutachten, testen, ....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

So wie er es beschrieben hat, ist es eine Sauerei von Askari, aber davon abgesehen: Warum bestellt man bei denen Ware?
Ich gebe mich mit denen überhaupt nicht ab, hab da noch nie was bestellt u. wüsste auch nicht warum.
Der A&M- Angelsport, Angeldomäne, Gerlinger, Schirmer & Co., sogar mein Fachhändler um die Ecke, haben so geile Angebote und tolles Tackle zu fairen Preisen, wie käme ich dazu beim Pearl- Versand der Angelgeräte, Ware zu bestellen?
Alles was nicht Hausmarke Askon, Kogha, Silverdepp ist, bekomme ich anderswo genauso günstig, wenn nicht günstiger.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

die Hausmarke von Askari kannst in die Tonne haun, ist meine pers. Meinung.


----------



## Nolfravel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Alles was nicht Hausmarke Askon, Kogha, Silverdepp ist, bekomme ich anderswo genauso günstig, wenn nicht günstiger.


 

Ich hab dieses Jahr ne Kogha Rollenspule beim Spinnfischen aus nem Teich gezogen.
Da schien wohl jemand nicht so zufrieden damit gewesen sein:q:q:q:q


Gruß JP


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses Jahr ne Kogha Rollenspule beim Spinnfischen aus nem Teich gezogen.
> Da schien wohl jemand nicht so zufrieden damit gewesen sein:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß JP




#6 |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



toer schrieb:


> ca. 30€
> 
> z.B. war eine Brille dabei für 12,95 €
> wenn man einen 2. Artikel aus der Kategorie bestellt wird alles 50% billiger.
> ...


 
Ich weis nicht was du hast |kopfkrat. Weil die Rechnung stimmt schonmal... schonmal alles ordentlich überprüft?|bigeyes


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Leider hat Askari ein paar Sachen die ich noch nie woanders gefunden habe, wie LaSirene Hanfkuchen oder spezielle Drennanwaggler.
Wie gut das die den Blitzversand nicht mehr machen, 5-6 Tage auf Sachen warten, für die man einen Zuschlag zahlen musste ist unterirdisch.

Von deren Hausmarke kann man nur einige Sachen gebrauchen, gerade Kleinteile funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hast Du eine Bestellbestätigung (Ausdruck oder email) mit den "richtigen" Preisen?

Dann auf die berufen und richtig Wind machen, das geht ja garnicht. Alles zurückschicken wäre ja quasi Kapitulation, das sehe ich nicht als Alternative.


----------



## antonio (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

richtig laß mal die preise sehen, denn dein angeführtes beispiel:

"z.B. war eine Brille dabei für 12,95 € 
wenn man einen 2. Artikel aus der Kategorie bestellt wird alles 50% billiger.
Also noch so Brillenbänder mitbestellt für 2,50€.
Macht also zusammen: 15,45 €
Durch Rabatt aber nur: 7,73 € !!!

USW.....

haben die sich evtl. verkalkuliert?"

stimmt nämlich.wer soll sich da verkalkuliert haben.
der eine cent unterschied entsteht, da die firmen erst auf die gesamtnettopreise die märchensteuer draufrechenen.
da aber bei den nettopreisen mehr als 2 stellen hinterm komma sind/sein können wird hier gerundet.
so kann schon mal ne differenz im centbereich vorkommen.

antonio


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Es is ja nichmal sicher ob was falsch is weil die Rechnung die er gepostet hat als Beispiel stimmt schonmal.
Also ich würde nicht zu eilig anprangern... kann immer in die Hose gehn.#6


----------



## Angelmati (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

...zu den Akari-Hausmarken...

Hatte letztens mal ein Bootsrute von denen in der Hand mit 25Lbs.
Die hat sowas von gescwabbelt.
Damit könnte man nicht mal ne wurst über dem Lagerfeuer grillen weil die spitze so gebogen wäre ...xDD


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Es is ja nichmal sicher ob was falsch is weil die Rechnung die er gepostet hat als Beispiel stimmt schonmal.
> Also ich würde nicht zu eilig anprangern... kann immer in die Hose gehn.#6



DIE RECHNUNG STAMMT VON MIR!!! Berechnet wurde der VOLLE Preis anstatt wie in meinem Beispiel der niedrigere Preis!!!

z.B. war eine Brille dabei für 12,95 € 
wenn man einen 2. Artikel aus der Kategorie bestellt wird alles 50%  billiger.
Also noch so Brillenbänder mitbestellt für 2,50€.
Macht also zusammen: 15,45 €
Durch Rabatt aber nur: 7,73 € !!!

Bezahlen musste ich 15.45 statt 7,73. Ist es jetzt verständlich?

Dies ist aber nur 1 (!) Auszug! Es war bei mehren Sachen der Fall!!!


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



toer schrieb:


> DIE RECHNUNG STAMMT VON MIR!!! Berechnet wurde der VOLLE Preis anstatt wie in meinem Beispiel der niedrigere Preis!!!
> 
> z.B. war eine Brille dabei für 12,95 €
> wenn man einen 2. Artikel aus der Kategorie bestellt wird alles 50% billiger.
> ...


 
Hast dich aber komisch ausgedrückt...|kopfkrat


----------



## silviomopp (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

:m..ich habe mit meinen Askari -Artikeln viele Jungangler Glücklich gemacht, hab alles verschenkt inklusive Katalog... (bestelle da nix mehr  )


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Habe bei denen Le Chameau Watstiefel glaube für um die 93,00 Euro mit Versand bestellt die in einer Angelzeitschrift beworben waren. Habe sie dann auch bekommen und festgestellt dass sie mir zu klein sind und zurück geschickt und um die gleichen Watstiefel in einer größeren Nummer gebeten.......ich glaube es war weit über einen Monat bis ich die anderen dann endlich hatte. Habe mehrmals angerufen und nur dumme Sprüche und Kommentare bekommen.

Aber was mich am meisten gestört hat ist dass die Stiefel für mich an manchen Stellen kleine Fehler haben, worauf ich mit Le Chameau kontakt aufnahm. Dort wurden mir dann Auskünfte zu dem Watstiefel gegeben z.B. wegen den Kupferspännen in der Sohle etc. und als ich dann in einer weiteren Mail wegen den anderen kleinen Macken anfragte und mitteilte dass ich die bei Askari gekauft habe und ich das Gefühl habe zweite Wahl gekauft zu haben bekam ich keine Antwort mehr.

hhhmmmmmm

Ich werde die Stiefel aber in dieser Saison oft brauchen und sehen ob das alles in Ordnung ist, sonst werde ich sie wieder zurück senden, auch auf die Gefahr hin dass es wieder Wochen oder sogar Monate dauert.


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

mmmh, manchmal denke ich wir reden hier über zwei verschiedene Askari´s. Ich bestelle da IMMER telefonisch, und was soll ich sagen, ich habe noch NIE Probleme gehabt.
Warum ich bei Askarie bestelle? Oft gibt es dort Sachen, die im Preis unschlagbar sind. Die waren auch die ersten, die die Slammer für ca.60€ angeboten haben.

MfG Algon


----------



## ranndale (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

moin 
ich habe eine zeitlang mit 2 kollegen bei askari  bestellt und irgentwann sagte der erste er hat kein bock mehr auf den laden weil die immer ersatzartikel geschickt haben wenn sie das gewünschte nicht da hatten. 
naja 2 monate später wollte der zweite dann auch nicht mehr da der laden ihm geld schuldete und nix passierte . 
ich als dritter im bunde habe meine letzte bestellung per telefon machen wollen . angerufen und meine 8 teile bzw. nummern genannt und habe zu jedem artikel die ansage bekommen tut uns leid müssen wir erst bestellen ... tjooo schweigen in der leitung. 
ende vom lied ich habe noch einen schönen tag gewünscht und bin seither auch mit dem laden durch. zum verständnis .. bei mir waren es wirbel,haken eine rolle,schnur und irgent was anderes ... also nix weltbewegendes.|bigeyes:e

echt ein suuuper laden alles in allem :v

gruss
rann


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> mmmh, manchmal denke ich wir reden hier über zwei verschiedene Askari´s. Ich bestelle da IMMER telefonisch, und was soll ich sagen, ich habe noch NIE Probleme gehabt.
> Warum ich bei Askari*e* bestelle? Oft gibt es dort Sachen, die im Preis unschlagbar sind. Die waren auch die ersten, die die Slammer für ca.60€ angeboten haben.
> 
> MfG Algon



Wir schreiben hier von Askari ohne e|supergri


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Wir schreiben hier von Askari ohne e|supergri


achsooo, daran liegt das..... na dann bestellt eben beit Askari*e.*



ranndale schrieb:


> angerufen und meine 8 teile bzw. nummern genannt und habe zu jedem artikel die ansage bekommen tut uns leid müssen wir erst bestellen ...


Das oder so ähnlich habe ich aber schon überall erlebt, außer bei Gerlinger. Gerlinger = #6

MfG Algon


----------



## Fisch-Finder (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Nabend,
ich persönlich kann nichts schlechtes über den laden sagen. Wenn ich keine Lust habe da hin zufahren (ca. 30 min weg von mir) dann bestelle ich online, auf Rechnung. Und ich muss sagen der Versand ist immer sehr fix, von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag nachts bestellt und Freitag habe ich meine Artikel in der Hand, und ca. eine Woche später buchen die von meinem Konto ab. 

Ich war bei den im laden und wollte mir stiefel kaufen und habe bemerkt das die im laden teurer waren als online, habe die Verkäuferin darauf angesprochen das die online billiger sind, und sie sagte mir das ich die dann für den online preis kaufen kann, aber ende vom Lied war sie hatten sie nicht mehr in meiner Größe, und sie müssten sie bestellen und ich sollte am nächsten tag dann wieder vorbei kommen, ich habe sie am gleichen tag einfach online bestellt und hatte sie am nächsten tag.

Gruß David |wavey:


----------



## Lostparadise (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich bestelle da auch nie mehr was, hatte immer die gleich Sch.....e:v

Eratzartikel der net gepasst hat, keine Rückerstattung des Geldes, Ausverkauft usw...

Ich hab gelernt....

Nix mehr Askari :q:q:q


----------



## angelpfeife (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Ich hab da schon per Postkarte (vor fast 10 Jahren:q), über Internet und telefonisch bestellt. Waren oft auch viele Kleinteile dabei. Bis auf einmal haben sie alles Koplett geschickt. Nur einmal war was nicht mehr auf Lager (aus dem Fleyer). Bei den % Aktionen dauert es halt etwas länger.


----------



## Fury87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrung mit Askari gemacht und frage mich wie eine Firma mit solchen Geschäftspraktiken, gerade in der heutigen Zeit, auf dem Markt noch bestehen kann.
> Die Konkurenz ist groß, das Geschäft ist hart und so kann es doch nicht die Geschäftsphilosophie eines Unternehmers sein, seine Kunden derart zu vergrämen, zumal man bei Askari nach wirklichen Schnäppchen sehr genau suchen muß und viele andere Shops da nun zweifellos mehr zu bieten haben, gerade auch was Qualität und Kulanz betrifft.
> Liest hier von denen eigentlich niemand mit, oder ist es denen egal.
> Für mich ist Askari jedenfalls keine Option mehr.



Die scheinen hier ja jeden 2ten Geld zu schulden! :q So halten die sich also! 

Aber mal spaß bei seite! Was ich viel schlimmer finde als diese Online/Telefon geschichten, ist der Laden selber! Wenn Alle regale fast leer sind..und man alles vorher bestellen muss! (1 woche vorher!) Das ist doch kein zustand! Dann bestelle ich doch lieber gleich woanders im internet! Und spare mir den Weg!

Ich frage mich, was die 50 leute den ganzen tag machen, die da rumlaufen! |uhoh: Also Askari erlaubt sich einfach zuviel schlechtes! Wenn das andere läden machen würden, wären die schon lange pleite!

Aber Askari lebt NOCH vom guten ruf, den die früher mal hatten! Ich hoffe das Askari bald mal was ändert, oder einfach mal platz macht, für die kleineren läden! Wo man als kunde noch könig ist!


----------



## Khaane (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Askari ist imho der größte Dre***laden, die Eigenmarken können die sich sonstwo reinstecken.

Habe exakt 3 Eigenmarken gekauft, 2 Rutentaschen und 1 Ruckzuckzelt.

Ruckzuckzelt hat exakt 2-3 Ansitze gehalten, danach war das Gestänge hin - Umtausch problemlos.

Die Taschen sind ein Witz, die wollen 59,99 für irgendwelchen China-Schrott der im EK maximal 2-3 € kostet.

Egal, hatte die 2 Taschen für je 9,98 € gekauft.

1 Jahr später reisst bei der einen Tasche der Griff samt Stoff ab - Hallo? Wo bleibt die Qualität?

Wieder eingeschickt, den Artikel hatten die Dep**n im Lager aber die blöde K*h von Mitarbeiterin sagte, dass sie keine Ersatzlieferung machen können, da der Artikel zwischenzeitlich im Preis gestiegen ist.

Von 9,98 auf 59,99 €.

Schlussendlich habe ich lediglich meine 9,98 €  nach diversen Anrufen erstattet bekommen - Seitdem ist Askari für mich gestorben.

PS: Warum da überhaupt jmd. noch bestellt ist mir schleierhaft - Gibt genug Alternativen mit besserer Qualität und Preisen. (Gerlinger z.B.)

Früher war ich noch der Ansicht, dass Askari garnicht so schlecht ist, wenn man die Eigenmarken meidet, wollte die Unkenrufe nicht hören - Mittlerweile bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden - Nie wieder Askari.


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Khaane schrieb:


> A
> Habe exakt 3 Eigenmarken gekauft, 2 Rutentaschen und 1 Ruckzuckzelt.
> 
> Ruckzuckzelt hat exakt 2-3 Ansitze gehalten, danach war das Gestänge hin


kommt darauf an worauf sich das ruckzuck bezog.:q




Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Warum da überhaupt jmd. noch bestellt ist mir schleierhaft - Gibt genug Alternativen mit besserer Qualität und Preisen. (Gerlinger z.B.)


Nenne mir einen Laden, in dem es die Askari Marken, zur einer bessern Qualität gibt.:q

Markenfirmen kann man bei Askari kaufen!!!! Wenn der Preis stimmt, warum den nicht??? 

MfG Algon


----------



## Nichtsnutz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also die gummistiefel von denen sind nicht schlecht,hab sie zum halben preis bekommen,weil ich noch ein paar socken dazubestellt habe.
ok ,die stiefel sind jetzt nicht wasserdicht,aber dafür gibt das sikaflex.
hab alles schön abgedichtet.sieht aus als wenn mir ne möwe raufgesch....en hat.:q

mfg:vik:


----------



## Jessika (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich habe bei Askari noch nie was Online bestellt, allerdings schon in Lüdinghausen eingekauft.
Vor ca. 4 Jahren, als Angelneuling, habe ich mir eine Zanderrute für 119 Euro gekauft. Die Rute ist Klasse, hätte die aber wo anders für 20 Euro weniger bekommen können.
Ist leider meine eigene Dummheit gewesen.
Die Barsch-Spinner aus der Grabbelkiste, die ich auch noch mitgenommen habe liefen alle nicht. Da ist mir leider Schund oder 3. Wahl angedreht worden. Für 10 Euro fährt keiner 90 km zurück und tauscht die um. Sind alle auf dem Müll gelandet.:c
Wirbel, Bleie und sonstiges Kleinzeug war i.O..

Mein Fazit: lieber beim Händler vor Ort kaufen, da sind die Preise fast alle günstiger. Ist in jedem Fall bei meinem Händler hier in Emsbüren so.#6
Und ne Tasse Kaffee bekomme ich auf Wunsch auch noch umsonst.:q


----------



## allrounder11 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich hatte mit Askari noch nie probleme!

Deshalb wundert es mich das der Shop so verrufen ist???


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Jessika schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Askari noch nie was Online bestellt, allerdings schon in Lüdinghausen eingekauft.
> Vor ca. 4 Jahren, als Angelneuling, habe ich mir eine Zanderrute für 119 Euro gekauft. Die Rute ist Klasse, hätte die aber wo anders für 20 Euro weniger bekommen können.


Das nennt man Marktwirtschaft, wo ist das Problem?|kopfkrat



Jessika schrieb:


> Die Barsch-Spinner aus der Grabbelkiste, die ich auch noch mitgenommen habe liefen alle nicht. Da ist mir leider Schund oder 3. Wahl angedreht worden. Für 10 Euro fährt keiner 90 km zurück und tauscht die um. Sind alle auf dem Müll gelandet.:c


Und? Wären die bei Lidl gekauft worden, hieße es jetz..
"naja, für das Geld ok"




In den 90igern, kam wöchentlich immer eine Sendung, die in jeder Folge über Pannen des Marktführers der Telekomminkation berichtete. Da waren alle besser als eben dieser Markführer. Heute , nachdem die anderen Telekomminkation Unternehmen gewachsen sind häufen sich auch da die unzufriedenen Kunden.
Ich bin wieder zum ehm. Marktführer gewechselt da auch die Anderen nur mit Wasser kochen, um so mehr Kunden, um so mehr Probleme. Und beim beschweren tut man sich leichter als beim loben.

MfG Algon


----------



## toer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Askari noch nie probleme!
> 
> Deshalb wundert es mich das der Shop so verrufen ist???



Das kommt noch! :r


----------



## Jessika (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Und? Wären die bei Lidl gekauft worden, hieße es jetz..
> "naja, für das Geld ok"



Ne, Lidl ist vor der Haustür, da hätte ich problemlos mein Geld zurück bekommen.
Das ist der Unterschied zu Askari.:c


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Jessika schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zu Askari.:c


naja, aber nur weil Du nicht hinfahren wolltest, das ist aber nicht Askari anzulasten.

MfG Algon


----------



## MaVo1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@Algon: Hört sich fast an als wärst du einer der 50 Mitarbeiter von Askari... :q


----------



## Jessika (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, aber nur weil Du nicht hinfahren wolltest, das ist aber nicht Askari anzulasten.
> 
> MfG Algon



Wirst Du von denen bezahlt? Anders kann ich Deine Beiträge nicht deuten.
Für 10 Euro fahre ich keine 90 km--hin und zurück 180 km--, dass scheinst Du uberlesen zu haben.#d

Die Ware die mir verkauft wurde war Schund und für ein Laden wie Askari einfach nur eine Frechheit.
Nicht nur für Askari, für jeden Händler wäre es ein Frechheit gewesen.


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> @Algon: Hört sich fast an als wärst du einer der 50 Mitarbeiter von Askari... :q


 
ja, ja, das übliche....
Ich habe schon überall, bei fast jeden Shop negative Erfahrung gesammelt, außer bei Gerlinger und Askari.
Wobei Gerlinger bei mir die Nr. 1 ist.
Wenn man, wie Askari tägl. 5000 Kunden beliefert und bei einem Prozent geht was falsch sind das eben 50 unzufriedene Kunden.
Ist doch klar das Askari, dadurch, mehr schlechte Beurteilungen bekommt als andere Shop´s. Und wie gesagt, beschweren ist leitcher als loben.



Jessika schrieb:


> Für 10 Euro fahre ich keine 90 km--hin und zurück 180 km--, dass scheinst Du uberlesen zu haben.#d


nein, habe ich nicht überlesen, aber was kann Askari für Deine Anfahrt???

MfG Algon.


----------



## MaVo1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> ja, ja, das übliche....
> Ich habe schon überall, bei fast jeden Shop negative Erfahrung gesammelt, außer bei Gerlinger und Askari.
> Wobei Gerlinger bei mir die Nr. 1 ist.
> Wenn man, wie Askari tägl. 5000 Kunden beliefert und bei einem Prozent geht was falsch sind das eben 50 unzufriedene Kunden.
> ...



Klar, ich hab auch schon bei 2-3 Shops schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das hat wohl jeder hier...

Ok, aber findest du es nicht seltsam, daß hier so viele User bereits schlechte Erfahrungen gepostet haben und der Thread ist noch nicht mal sehr alt. Ich wette, es werden hier noch viele Einträge von Usern folgen und garantiert mehr schlechte als gute.

*Zu dem einen Prozent:*
Die Post liefert auch täglich mehrere Millionen Briefe aus.
Wenn da täglich 1% verloren gingen, was wäre dann los?!
Kannst dir das selber mal ausrechnen.

Heutzutage kann man sich so etwas einfach nicht erlauben, egal ob 500, 50 oder 5 Kunden.
Auch wenn täglich 5000 Leute bestellen. 

Askari kann es sich scheinbar leisten. Mich wundert es auch warum hier noch so viele Leute bestellen. Aber es muß wohl wirklich an dem Guten Ruf von damals liegen. Wenn die so weiter machen wie in den letzten zwei Jahren werden denen wohl zwangsläufig die Käufer ausgehen und das zurecht bei dem schlechten Service!!


----------



## Algon (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> *Zu dem einen Prozent:*
> Die Post liefert auch täglich mehrere Millionen Briefe aus.
> Wenn da täglich 1% verloren gingen, was wäre dann los?!
> Kannst dir das selber mal ausrechnen.


 
naja, stelle Dir mal vor, die Post müsste die Ware einkaufen, vorrätich halten und verpacken..... was wäre dann los?
selbst bei 0,1% sind das hunderte von Leuten im Jahr.

MfG Algon


----------



## MaVo1 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Das rechtfertigt aber immer noch nicht die Unfreundlichkeit der Mitarbeiter (ich schließ dich jetzt mal aus ) und den schlechten Service bei Fehlern, die eindeutig Askari zuzuschreiben sind und der üblen Reklamationsbearbeitung.

Zu einem guten Geschäft gehört nun mal auch ein ordentlicher Service. Und wenn man Fehler macht, muß man auch dazu stehen und nicht einfach alles auf den "dummen" Kunden abwälzen.


----------



## Algon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt aber immer noch nicht die Unfreundlichkeit der Mitarbeiter (ich schließ dich jetzt mal aus ) und den schlechten Service bei Fehlern, die eindeutig Askari zuzuschreiben......


Naja, kann ich nicht´s zu sagen, habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Celtic-hero (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hmm, ich hab mir das nunmal alles hier durchgelesen. 
Man man man ich bin wirklich froh das es nicht nur mir so geht, und auch noch andere schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Ich hatte schon echt an meiner Geistlichen kompetenz gezweifelt.



Für mich steht auch ganz klar fest: Askari ? nein danke.


----------



## MaVo1 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ist ja auch schön, wenn du soweit immer zufrieden warst und keine Probleme hattest. 

P.S.: Das mit dem "Mitarbeiter von Askari"... @Algon
Wusste ja nicht, daß du schon seit ungefähr 35 Jahren in Rente bist. Hab ich grad erst erkannt, drum entschuldige meine Vermutung  :q 

Ne, ich werd mich erst mal ausklinken und nur weiter beobachten. Hab zu dem Thema gesagt, was gesagt werden musste.


----------



## Algon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



MaVo1 schrieb:


> P.S.: Das mit dem "Mitarbeiter von Askari"... @Algon
> Wusste ja nicht, daß du schon seit ungefähr 35 Jahren in Rente bist. Hab ich grad erst erkannt, drum entschuldige meine Vermutung  :q


so ist es. Entschuldigung angenommen.


----------



## SaaleFang (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also askari schuldet glaube ich vielen etwas und die lieferzeiten dind auch ******* genauso wie die preise deshalb bestelle ich in der angeldomäne der shop ist klasse =D


----------



## Spector (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

askari ist doch voll geil|uhoh:....verstehe nicht warum sich hier soviele Leute beschweren........und gerade die Leute die in anderen Forenteilen eigentlich immer zu Billigprodukten raten......sry aber......vorm Kauf mal kurz nachdenken|kopfkrat........hab einen Bekannten der eine Spinnrute für 5€ bei Askari gekauft hat......und sich dann wundert,warum das teil sooo k***e ist........ein normaler Rollenhalter kostet schonmal mehr...............oder die besagte 10€ Tasche.....wer da mal drüber nachdenkt......kann sich doch ausrechnen was das für Qualitätsprodukte sind.....vor allem wenn Askari die von 50€ runtersetzt:q:q


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Spector schrieb:


> askari ist doch voll geil|uhoh:....verstehe nicht warum sich hier soviele Leute beschweren........



Hallo,

sicher gibt es viele die falsche Vorstellungen von Askarieigenmarken haben und für defekte Markenartikel anderer Hersteller kann Askari auch nur bedingt was ... 

Was die Tasche angeht darf man aber auch von Askarieigenmarken, die monatelang für 59€ angeboten werden und in einer einmaligen Aktion für 10 € verkauft werden ein gewisses mindestmaß an Qualität verlangen zumal der Preis ja wieder auf 59 € angehoben wurde. Die Weigerung des Umtausches hat einen mehr als faden Begeschmack und läßt darauf schließen dass man in dieser Aktion erfolgreich versucht hat  ähnliche Taschen oder "2. Wahl"  an den Kunden zu bringen - wieso denn sonst die Weigerung den Artikel umzutauschen  wenn sich dieser  noch im Sortiment befindet. Wenn man Produkte aus dem laufenden Sortiment in geänderter Qualität verkauft auch wenn das mit einem stark reduzierten Preis erfolgt dann muß man dass auch hinschreiben. Versender wie Schirmer lassen ihre Kunden da nicht im unklaren ...

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...75_54_932_936_942_1752_1741&products_id=42401

 Aber die meisten wirklichen Beschwerden die ich von anderen gehört habe und was ich an Erfahrungen bei eigenen Bestellungen gesammelt habe hat damit aber nichts zu tun.

Hier ging es nicht um die Qualität der Produkte sondern um die Abwicklung und den Service. Sei es dass Bestellung geteilt wurden und zweimal Versand berechnet wurde, auf der Bestellbestätigung und der Rechnung plötzlich andere Preise stehen als bei der Bestellung, ungefragt andere Artikel als "Ersatz" verschickt wurden oder ohne Rückfrage einfach weggelassen wurden, Geld von zurückgeschickten Sachen wochen- bzw. montatelang nicht zurückerstattet wurde oder Bestellungen nach 3 Monaten ausgeliefert wurden obwohl diese als verfügbar galten bzw. Lieferzeiten von 1-2 Wochen versprochen wurden, die Verzögerung nicht mitgeteilt wurde und auch das Storno der Bestellung "übersehen" wurde. 

Sowas habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Versender erlebt und ich bestelle wirklich viel im Internet. Auch da kann es vorkommen dass Sachen nicht verfügbar sind nur da bekommt man eine Mail oder wird sogar angerufen ob man was anderes möchte oder die Bestellung komplett stornieren möchte und nicht wie Askari die bei der Bestellung von einer Rute und einer Pose bei nicht verfügbarkeit der Rute dann ungefragt nur die Pose auf die Reise schicken ...

Als wenn dass nicht schon genug wäre kann man fast sicher sein dass wenn es Probleme gibt werden Mails gar nicht oder erst nach dem 2-3 mal beantwortet und bei Telefonaten wird man schon mal schwach angeredet selbst wenn man freundlich bleibt.

Sicher ich habe auch schon einige Bestellungen zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gehabt und dies dürfte auch bei anderen nicht anders sein. Aber meine Erfahrung ist dass die Fehlerrate bei Askari  deutlich höher ist als bei anderen Versendern (Gerlinger, Schirmer, Angeldiscount24 usw.) und dass sind auch nicht gerade hochpreisige Versender die sich den Service teuer bezahlen lassen. Wenn es bei Askari  mal Probleme gibt dann ist man meist  länger damit beschäftigt und gibt bei kleinen Beträgen oft entnerft auf, was vielleicht ja sogar gewollt ist,während das bei anderen Versendern meist mit einer Mail oder einem Anruf erledigt  ist.

Aus diesem Grund ist Askari für mich nur ein "Notnagel" bei dem ich bei jeder Bestellung ein schlechtes Gefühl habe und deshalb lieber bei einem anderen bestelle auch wenn der ein paar Euro teurer ist und einige Male im Laden gekauft habe obwohl der Artikel dann 30 % teurer war ... 

Gruß Peter


----------



## toer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher gibt es viele die falsche Vorstellungen von Askarieigenmarken haben und für defekte Markenartikel anderer Hersteller kann Askari auch nur bedingt was ...
> 
> ...



:m RICHTIG :m


----------



## Algon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> .....ungefragt andere Artikel als "Ersatz" verschickt wurden ...


Steht so aber in den AGB drin.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bait-Jerker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sei es dass Bestellung geteilt wurden und zweimal Versand berechnet wurde, auf der Bestellbestätigung und der Rechnung plötzlich andere Preise stehen als bei der Bestellung, Geld von zurückgeschickten Sachen wochen- bzw. montatelang nicht zurückerstattet wurde oder Bestellungen nach 3 Monaten ausgeliefert wurden obwohl diese als verfügbar galten bzw. Lieferzeiten von 1-2 Wochen versprochen wurden, die Verzögerung nicht mitgeteilt wurde und auch das Storno der Bestellung "übersehen" wurde.



Und das steht so nicht in den AGB`s und grenzt in meinen Augen an Betrug oder zumindest an arglistige Täuschung!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Die Geschäftspolitik von Askari ist schon sehr eigen - mit ein Grund warum ich eigentlich keinen aktiven Askari-Kunden mehr kenne. Habe da früher auch öfters (Markenartikel) bestellt, aber die letzten male waren einfach nur schlecht was Service und Kommunikation angeht. Es gibt ja viloe Alternativen...

Wer wirklich billigen Kram sucht (nicht preiswert, sondern billig!) findet bei Askari alles was man braucht, sonst kann ich da echt nur abraten.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hast Du bei Deiner Bestellung (bzw. unmittelbar danach) keine "Bestellbestätigung" mit den damals online (günstigeren) Preisen per E-mail erhalten???

Diese würde ich kopieren - und unter kurzem Verweis darauf den dort angegebenen Preis zahlen, oder bei Lastschrift einfach den entsprechenden Betrag zurückbuchen oder anderenfalls schriftlich und unter Fristsetzung um entsprechende Rückerstattung bitten!

Wenn der Nachweis gelingt, dass Du tatsächlich zu den günstigeren "online-Preisen" bestellt hast, dann wäre das sogar strafrechtlich bedenklich, wenn man Dir nun wissentlich einen höheren Preis in Rechnung stellt.

Möglicherweise könnte man, falls sich ein entsprechender Vorsatz sich bestätigt und auch beweisen läßt dabei auch mal über eine Anzeige wegen (ggf. versuchten) Betruges nachdenken!?

Anzeigen nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle (ungerne) entgegen!

Ernie


----------



## Algon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hast Du bei Deiner Bestellung (bzw. unmittelbar danach) keine "Bestellbestätigung" mit den damals online (günstigeren) Preisen per E-mail erhalten???...


sehe ich genauso, *wenn* eine Bestellbestätigung vorliegt, wäre die für mich bindent, nichts anderes.

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso, *wenn* eine Bestellbestätigung vorliegt, wäre die für mich bindent, nichts anderes.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
So ist das auch - und ich bekomme bei all meinen Online-Versandhändlern eine solche Bestätigung, wenn ich meine Bestellung aufgegeben habe.

Damit sollte sich die Sache leicht aus der Welt schaffen lassen!

Ernie


----------



## tok plaa (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Bisher wurde hier über Askari nur gewettert. Ich arbeite in der Nähe der Filliale Langenhagen und gehe dort seit Eröffnung regelmäßig einkaufen. Ich kann für die Jungs nur ein Lob aussprechen. Die sind hilfsbereit, kulant und auch beim 3. Umtausch noch gut gelaunt. 

LG Axel


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Steht so aber in den AGB drin.
> 
> MfG Algon



Hallo,

in diesem Fall wurde anstatt eines Markenartikels als Ersatz ein Askarieigenmarkenartikel verschickt der nur die Hälfte gekostet hat und die Rechnung wurde nicht geändert ....

Selbst wenn dies, nach den AGB von Askari zulässig wäre was ich nicht glaube, wäre dieser Teil der AGB unwirksam weil dies für den Kunden eine sogenannte "überraschende Klausel" darstellt.

Darüberhinaus finde ich die "Ersatzklausel", die ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht durchgelesen habe, mehr als kundenunfreundlich denn wenn ich z.B. gebundene Hacken Gr. 8 mit 0,20 Vorfach bestellt habe und bekomme welche in Gr. 6 mit. 0,25 Vorfach, was Askari bei einem Bekannten schon mal gemacht hat nicht wirklich sinnvoll auch wenn dass laut deren Meinung ja durch die AGB gedeckt sein soll. Auf den  Kosten für die Rücksendung solcher Ersatzartikel bleibe  laut Askari ja auch der Kunde sitzen.

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich bei Askari ja immer ein schlechtes Gefühl ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Algon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

es sollte schon qual. und preislich dem entsprechen was ich betsellt habe, das stimmt.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus finde ich die "Ersatzklausel", die ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht durchgelesen habe, mehr als kundenunfreundlich denn wenn ich z.B. gebundene Hacken Gr. 8 mit 0,20 Vorfach bestellt habe und bekomme welche in Gr. 6 mit. 0,25 Vorfach, .....er


aber, spätestens dann kann man doch Abrechen und woanders bestellen. Oder??? Aber der drang ein Schnäpchen zu machen ist halt oft stärker.....

MfG Algon


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hast Du bei Deiner Bestellung (bzw. unmittelbar danach) keine "Bestellbestätigung" mit den damals online (günstigeren) Preisen per E-mail erhalten???



Hallo,

in meinem Warenkorb war der Preis 5,50 weniger als bei der Bestellbestätigung. Hatte damals für 150 € bestellt und ich habe es übersehen.

Prinzipell finde ich sowas zwar nicht ok und bei anderen Shops hatte ich dass bis auf einmal noch nie aber ich hätte ja auch genauer schauen können das ist schon richtig. Aber dies scheint bei Askari ja auch kein Einzelfall zu sein - leider.

Das Telefonat wg. dieser Preiserhöhung war aber eine Frechheit. Am Schluß kam das so rüber dass ich mich doch bitte Entschuldigen soll weil ich ihr wg. 5,50 € die Zeit gestohlen habe.

Bei dem anderen Onlineshop wo dies auch mal vorgekommen ist habe ich die Ware damals übrigens zum niedrigeren Preis bekommen und noch ein Blei dazu als Entschuldigung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> es sollte schon qual. und preislich dem entsprechen was ich betsellt habe, das stimmt.
> 
> 
> aber, spätestens dann kann man doch Abrechen und woanders bestellen. Oder??? Aber der drang ein Schnäpchen zu machen ist halt oft stärker.....
> ...



Die ganze Ersatzlieferung ist im Prinzip Mist weil es nur sehr wenige Artikel gibt wo man genau das gleiche nur von einem anderen Hersteller bekommt. Selbst wenn es funktioniert gibt es immer Probleme wer zahlt den Mehrpreis usw.


Soweit ich weis bestellt dieser Bekannte auch nicht mehr dort ... 

Ich bestelle bei Askari eigentlich nur wenn ich bebleibte Futterspiralen brauche die ich sonst bei keinem anderen Versender zumindest mit dem Gewicht gefunden habe. Wegen der Versandkosten werden halt noch 1-2 Sachen mitbestellt sonst ist Askari für mich gestorben.


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich bestelle dort regelmäßig was,und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme......ging auch immer relativ Fix!!!Ich kenn aber auch Gerlinger und konnte noch nicht einen großen Unterschied feststellen!!!Bloß zum Laden in Lüdinghausen habe ich keine gute Meinung,dort bin ich nur 1 mal im Jahr um Knickis und n paar Sachen zu holen,wenn die da die 20 % haben,ansonsten is da immer fast alles Leer was man brauchen kann!!!


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle dort regelmäßig was,und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme......ging auch immer relativ Fix!!!Ich kenn aber auch Gerlinger und konnte noch nicht einen großen Unterschied feststellen!!!Bloß zum Laden in Lüdinghausen habe ich keine gute Meinung,dort bin ich nur 1 mal im Jahr um Knickis und n paar Sachen zu holen,wenn die da die 20 % haben,ansonsten is da immer fast alles Leer was man brauchen kann!!!



Solche Erfahrungen gibt es natürlich auch und auch bei mir waren einige Bestellungen ohne Probleme denn wenn bei Askari jede Bestellung zu Problemen führen würde dann wären die schon längst Pleite.

Trotzdem klingt es und dass ist nicht böse gemeint  für "Askarigeschädigte" im ersten Moment wie es war einmal ... |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Zu Askari selbst teile ich die Meinung und die Aussagen von cyberpeter zu 100%.


Aber Askari hat auch was gutes:

Nichts vekürzt die Angelarme/ Angelfreie Winterzeit so sehr wie ein "Askari- Mecker- Trööt":m

-Man kann seinen Frust runterschreiben
-mit Feuereifer diskutieren
-Äpfel mit Birnen bzw. Shimano mit Kogha vergleichen

Einfach ein herrlicher Zeitvertreib:q












Erzählt mir nicht, daß es anders ist....
Wenns nicht so wär, hätten wir nicht jeden Herbst/ Winter den gleichen Trööt aufs Neue

Nix für ungut, Kai|wavey:


----------



## tok plaa (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Und trotzdem hat jeder den Katalog.......


----------



## firemirl (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Askari, der größte Europas !!! |peinlich

Habe schon des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem
Versandhandel und auch dem Laden gemacht.
Rute aus Aktion bestellt, nicht Lieferbar !!!
4 Wochen später nach mehrfachem Nachfragen - Lieferung.
Natürlich die falsche. Richtige nicht lieferbar - Retoure.
Und jetzt der Hammer - stehe im Laden (auch wenn der nicht direkt dazu gehört) ca. 15 Stk. auf Lager.
Allerdings ist sie dort trotz Tele vom Laden aus nicht zu bekommen.
Nach drei, (3) Monaten endlich Lieferung.
Gerade bei umfangreicheren Bestellungen fehlen immer wieder viele Teile. Der größte Europas???
Im endschuldigen und bedauern sind die super. Scheint das zu sein was die am besten können.
Seit den letzten Klöpsen sind die nun endgültig gestorben.
Bei Bestellung berechnen die automatisch die zu wählende
Versandversicherung. OK, ist nicht ganz nen € aber trotzdem. Erstattung - Fehlanzeige da Leistung ja erbracht wurde.
Bei Online-Bestellung kam dann Mail, das wieder mal 90% nicht lieferbar sein - Bestellung storniert - trotzdem Kreditkarte belastet. Auf Beschwerde wurde einem frech mitgeteilt es würde eine Gutschrift erfolgen. Nach Wochen dann Erstattung, die allerdings nur erfolgte da ich mit Anwalt gedroht habe und Löschung meiner Kundendaten gefordert habe, welche man mir allerdings auch erst nicht bestätigen wollte. Nach Drohung mit BDschG-Beauftragten klappte dann auch das.
Gehe jetzt nur noch zum Dealer vor Ort. Da bekommt mann auch das meiste und bestellen kann der eh.
Also Leute....unterstützt die heimische Wirtschaft und den Dealer vor Ort.


----------



## Carp_fisher (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hi
was mir aufgefallen ist wenn ich telefonisch bestellen will werde ich öfters mal wegdrückt, ansonsten sind die sehr freundlich!!

Nur das versenden dauert halt immer etwas länger!!!#6

Gruss CF


----------



## toer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat jeder den Katalog.......



Ich bekomm´ den Katalog auch noch immer.
Heute ist er erst wieder gekommen.

Ab damit in´s Altpapier - So haben wenigsten die örtlichen Vereine auch etwas davon! :m


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat jeder den Katalog.......


 
Genau heute bekommen:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

habe vor 2 Wochen dort bestellt-gestern kam nen brief-nix vorhanden-alles wird nachgeliefert....es sind Sachen,die ich zum Eisangeln dieses We gebraucht hätte....Also,wenn das paket jemals ankommt,geht es sofort zurück!


----------



## toer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> habe vor 2 Wochen dort bestellt-gestern kam nen brief-nix vorhanden-alles wird nachgeliefert....es sind Sachen,die ich zum Eisangeln dieses We gebraucht hätte....Also,wenn das paket jemals ankommt,geht es sofort zurück!



Wow! #6 Nach 2 Wochen schon bescheid bekommen! #6


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Eins muß ich mal los werden !

Ich finde in LÜDINGHAUESEN die Verkäuferinen Geil#6#6#6


----------



## toer (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Eins muß ich mal los werden !
> 
> Ich finde in LÜDINGHAUESEN die Verkäuferinen Geil#6#6#6



Haben die dort keine passenden Köder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Esoxfreund (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

vor 10 Jahren hab ich auch noch bei Askari bestellt, wer noch nen alten Katalog hat muß sich mal den Spaß machen und die Preise vergleichen  
Damals war der Service noch recht gut, aber wenn ich das so lese, kann einen ja alles vergehen.
Bei meiner letzten Bestellung kam aber auch nicht alles und die Preise haben genau wie bei Gerlinger ungemein angezogen.
Der "Billgkram"ist schon lange nicht mehr so günstig und wer Qualität und Markenartikel will, bestellt sowieso in anderen speziellen Angel-Shops.
wenn ich natürlich in der Nähe wohnen würde, würde ich auch mal das Ladengeschäft besuchen um Kleinigkeiten zu kaufen, aber bestellen kommt für mich erstmal nicht mehr in frage  #d


----------



## Jessika (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Eins muß ich mal los werden !
> 
> Ich finde in LÜDINGHAUESEN die Verkäuferinen Geil#6#6#6



Geil mögen die sein, nur Ahnung haben die leider nicht.:m
Wer den Laden vor der Tür hat kann bestimmt das ein oder andere günstig kaufen. Kleinkram ist bei Askari wirklich nicht teuer.


----------



## Tommy82 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hallo Zusammen

Habe auch mal bei ASKARI bestellt, sage da nur einmal und nie wieder.
Mein Favorit ist und bleibt GERLINGER #6


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich muss hier jetzt mal ne Lanze für Askari brechen! Bisher hab ich null schlechte Erfahrungen, die Kundenbetreung ist nett...und die Kulanz ist unübertroffen bisher! Bin erst seit kurzem Neukunde, hab aber vorher jahrelang über einen Kumpel bestellt! 
Beispiel für den Service- ich hab vor 4 Jahren eine Silverman Stellfischrute für ungefähr 20 Euro über einen Kumpel bei Askari bestellt! Jetzt ist ne Kleinigkeit am Rollenhalter kaputt!
Anruf bei Askari...Frage nach der Kundennummer des Bestellers...kurz in den Computer geguckt, die 5 jährige Garantie ist nicht abgelaufen...kostenlos über Hermes hingeschickt, ne Woche später war die neue Rute da! Was wollt Ihr noch??
Und die Preise sind doch mehr oder minder konkurrenzlos...ne Feederrute für 13 Euro, die ihren Zweck erfüllt und Fische fängt! Dafür kann ich doch nicht Sportex Qualität erwarten! Oder?


----------



## Jessika (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich muss hier jetzt mal ne Lanze für Askari brechen! Bisher hab ich null schlechte Erfahrungen, die Kundenbetreung ist nett...und die Kulanz ist unübertroffen bisher! Bin erst seit kurzem Neukunde, hab aber vorher jahrelang über einen Kumpel bestellt!
> Beispiel für den Service- ich hab vor 4 Jahren eine Silverman Stellfischrute für ungefähr 20 Euro über einen Kumpel bei Askari bestellt! Jetzt ist ne Kleinigkeit am Rollenhalter kaputt!
> Anruf bei Askari...Frage nach der Kundennummer des Bestellers...kurz in den Computer geguckt, die 5 jährige Garantie ist nicht abgelaufen...kostenlos über Hermes hingeschickt, ne Woche später war die neue Rute da! Was wollt Ihr noch??
> Und die Preise sind doch mehr oder minder konkurrenzlos...ne Feederrute für 13 Euro, die ihren Zweck erfüllt und Fische fängt! Dafür kann ich doch nicht Sportex Qualität erwarten! Oder?



Du darfst dich glücklich schätzen, die Regel ist das bei Askari nicht.
Ne Feederrute habe ich bei meinem Händler vor Ort für 9,90 Euro bekommen. Die fängt wirklich Fische.:m


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Jessika schrieb:


> Du darfst dich glücklich schätzen, die Regel ist das bei Askari nicht.
> Ne Feederrute habe ich bei meinem Händler vor Ort für 9,90 Euro bekommen. Die fängt wirklich Fische.:m



Hmm, naja dann hatte ich bisher wohl Glück und auch der Großteil meiner Bekannten, die dort bestellen ;+ . Abgesehen von der Lieferzeit von bis zu zwei Wochen gab es nie Probleme. Und das Gerät ist praxistauglich und preiswert  . Und die Kulanz und 5 Jahre Garantie sind nicht zu verachten...letztlich benutzt man ne Angel doch kaum länger, und wenn sie kaputt geht...zurück damit und ne neue her :q .

Nebenbei...wenn man natürlich einen Händler vor Ort hat, der in Preis und Auswahl mit Askari mithalten kann, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch dahin gehen...nicht wegen schlechter Erfahrungen mit Askari, sondern einfach weil man alles in die Hand nehmen kann und nicht anhand des Kataloges raten muss.

Da ich im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung mal in der Kundenbetreuung eines größeren Unternehmens gearbeitet habe, denk ich mir das so...bei 5000 Kunden pro Tag werden ca. 5 verärgert = 0,1 Prozent. Übers Jahr macht das 1825 verärgerte Kunden...was sagt uns das :m ??


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da ich im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung mal in der Kundenbetreuung eines größeren Unternehmens gearbeitet habe, denk ich mir das so...bei 5000 Kunden pro Tag werden ca. 5 verärgert = 0,1 Prozent. Übers Jahr macht das 1825 verärgerte Kunden...was sagt uns das :m ??


mein reden......... .

MfG Algon


----------



## manolo86 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich habe bestimmt schon 20 mal bei askari bestellt. Und ich muss sagen, es gab wirklich noch nie ein Problem. Die Ware war meistens am 3. Tag da. Und von schlechter Kundenbetreung kann auch nicht die Rede sein. 
Habe mich schonmal einen Tag nach meiner Bestellung umentschieden und da genügte nur ein Telefonanruf und die Sache war geklärt.
Ich habe das Gefühl, Askari wird hier das ewige Feindbild im AB bleiben.#t


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sowas sagt uns das also... :m



das zeige mir bitte, wie man bei 5000 Kunden tägl.  *ALLE *zufriedenstellen kann, es gibt Kunden die kann man einfach nicht zufriedenstellen. Deine Rechnung geht aber auch nicht auf, da du den Kundenzuwachs nicht berücksichtig hast, weil wir den nicht kennen. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ein Markt ist begrenzt. Es gibt nur eine bestimmte Anzahl potentieller Kunden (nämlich alle, die Angeln und dem Versandhandel offen gegenüber treten).


und er ist variable. Andere Versanhäuser haben auch unzufriedene Kunden, die wechseln. Ich habe schon mit kleineren Shops, mit weit weniger Kunden, weit mehr Ärger gehabt. Und ich sage es immer wieder.... 
Wenn alles i.O. läuft schreit keiner, weil normal. Geht aber mal was  schief wird getottert, das ist nunmal so.
Der Punkt ist......
Es wird keiner (kaum) ein Thread eröffnen der heißt:
"ich habe bei Askari bestellt, alles super"

Es gibt aber 1000 Thread die heißen"
"Askari ist sch......"

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es nur variabel entlang der beiden genannten Parameter, also "Leute, die angeln" und "Leute, die dem Versandhandel offen gegenübertreten".


da es aber nunmal keine 100%ige Kundenzufriedenheit gibt,
gehen Kunden und neue Kunden kommen, das ist einfach so.
Nemmt Euren besten Shop, macht dort 5000 Bestellungen, oder auch nur 100, und schaut ob Ihr danach 100%tig zufrieden seid.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und da gelegentlich Entwicklungen des Marktes verschlafen werden, kommen und gehen Unternehmen. Auch das ist einfach so...


das stimmt. Na warten wir mal ab. 
Mein Tipp. in 5 Jahren:
-Askari gibt es noch.
-viele, hier so hochgelobte Shop´s wird es nicht mehr geben.

also, bis dahin.....
MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Natürlich ist das Marktwachstum begrenzt, aber ich stimme einigen Vorpostern zu...man kann NIE alle Kunden zufriedenstellen...aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Man kann aufgrund von unternehmensinternen Richtlinien nicht helfen, dem Kunden fehlen Nachweise...der Kunde will gar keine Einigung (ja, auch das gibt es). Und die unzufriedenen schreien natürlich lauter als die schweigende Mehrheit...wobei sicher auch Askari Fehler macht...wie jeder Mensch und jedes Unternehmen...

Und niemand eröffnet den Askari-Fan-Thread...aber die schweigende Mehrheit bestellt eben doch da. Ich möchte Askari nicht übermäßig loben, aber ich habe schon weit Schlimmeres bei Online-Shops erlebt...

Bei der weit höher gelobten Gummitanke warte ich seit ner knappen Woche auf ne Bestellbestätigung oder eine Rechnung ;+ ?? Soviel dazu...

Anderes Beispiel...einen Moritz-Meckerthread find ich nicht...aber die sind wirklich weder kulant noch kundenfreundlich...das ist Angel-Aldi...und nichtmal besonders billig, von Beratung mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## nerdwuermle (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

ich hab nur einen tip für diejenigen, die vorhaben bei askari zu bestellen: 
*verlasst euch nie auf die verfügbarkeit, egal was der kundenbetreuer oder der onlineshop sagt!* 
der laden is an sich nicht abgestimmt und dort stimmt definitiv irgendwas bei der firmeninternen kommunikation nicht. die mitarbeiter würden lieber mit dem belzebub im bettchen landen als euch anzurufen und zu fragen, was mit eurer 70€ bestellung passiert, wenn ein artikel von 60€ aufgrund von vergriffenheit wegfällt...


----------



## Borg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge sagt uns das.
> 
> 1) Dass von 1825 verärgerten Kunden im Jahr mindestens die Hälfte nie mehr bei dem Laden bestellt. Anders als durch Deine Milchmädchenrechung angenommen, dürfte so ein Laden kein unbegrenztes Kundenreservoir haben, so dass sich auch ein kleiner, stetiger Kundenschwund sehr wohl bemerkbar machen könnte. Wie groß der Markt ist, dürfte letztlich die entscheidende Frage sein (50.000?, 100.000?, 200.000?). Was nämlich auch vergessen wird, ist, dass sowas selbstverstärkend ist, insb. dann, wenn das Unternehmen den Markt nahezu komplett durchdrungen hat. Dann nämlich steht jedem verlustig gegangenen Kunden kein zufriedener Neukunde mehr gegenüber, und das Unternehmen verlöre effektiv 0,05% seiner Kunden im Jahr. Und ein solcher Trend wirkt selbstverstärkend und ist - insb. wenn er zu spät erkannt wird - nur schwer umkehrbar und führt oft in den Ruin.
> 
> ...



Da ich mittlerweile 14 Jahren im Beschwerdemanagement diverser grossen und kleinen Konzerne gearbeitet habe und auch noch arbeite, kann ich Dir mit 120%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass alles unter 5% weder unternehmskritisch sind, noch irgendeine Auswirkung auf den Unternehmenserfolg haben . Das wird kaufmännisch als Schwund betrachtet und ein bisschen Schwund gibt es immer!

Klar, die meisten sehen das immer aus Kundensicht und meinen, "Gut, dann gehe ich eben woanders hin und drück denen damit richtig einen rein!...und meinen Kumpels sag ich auch noch Bescheid." Wenn Du kein Kunde bist, der monatlich einen Fixumsatz in Höhe von Summe x machst, interessiert das offen gesagt niemanden dort. Das ist für ein Unternehmen so interessant, als wenn in Amsterdam ein Fahrrad umfällt . Wird nach aussen natürlich nicht so an die Kunden kommuniziert, ist defacto aber leider so.

P.S.: Bei Deinem kleine Angelladen um die Ecke sieht das sicherlich anders aus, aber bei einer Firmengrösse wie Askari halt eben nicht. Ist bei uns nicht anders. Wenn ich zwei Kunden mit einem monatlichen Fixumsatz von 70.000,- € retten kann und dafür aber einen Kunden, der nur 15.000,- € bringt, versenken muss, dann tue ich das....und zwar völlig schmerzfrei!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@ Borg:

Danke, so ähnlich wird das bei uns auch gehandhabt...und da Askari wohl Erfolg hat, müssen Sie wohl unter den 5% liegen...aus kaufmännischer Sicht ist es sinnlos, 100% aller Kunden zufrieden zu stellen...der Aufwand steigt überproportionall zum erziehlbaren Ertrag...! Und letztlich ist es das was zählt...sonst würden die uns keine Angeln verkaufen.

Grob gesagt kann es Askari am A... vorbeigehen, wenn einige Leute meckern, solang die Zahlen am Jahresende stimmen...und das muss wohl so sein.

Zumal ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung und im Bekanntenkreis nix negatives sagen kann |kopfkrat !


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Im übrigen hat Askari laut Website rund 1 Million Kunden...das macht schon bei 0,1 Prozent Unzufriedenheit mal eben 1000 Leute...tja, plus die, die nur nach Hörensagen meckern, aber weder ne Rute von denen in der Hand hatten noch da bestellen...


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> das zeige mir bitte, wie man bei 5000 Kunden tägl.  *ALLE *zufriedenstellen kann, es gibt Kunden die kann man einfach nicht zufriedenstellen. Deine Rechnung geht aber auch nicht auf, da du den Kundenzuwachs nicht berücksichtig hast, weil wir den nicht kennen.
> 
> MfG Algon




Was will man dazu sagen......wenn Askari nichts ändert werden se die nächsten 10 Jahre Bankrott gehen,oder zumindest um einiges kleienr werden als se aktuell sind,das ist so sicher wie das Ahmen in der Kirche!!!!

Hätte ich nicht auf den Tisch gehauen hätte man mich vom allerfeinsten abgezockt obwohl ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe,so geht Askari ab wenn se Scheiiiße bauen das knallt....andere gehen hin und schenken einem paar Kleinigketen als Wiedergutmachung(was oft garnicht nötig wäre) und die hätten mich glatt und sauber um 65€ abgezockt bei nem Bestellwert von ~150€

Da sind Sachen vorgefallen,das glaubt mir hier kein Mensch!

Seit anfang Dezember werde ich vertröstet was meinen Kescher angeht,erst hies es Anfang Januar,dann Mitte Januar....ende Januar, Mitte Februar und jetzt sind wir aktuell bei ende Februar-Anfang März(3 Wochen lang hat man sich nicht gemeldet weder Ware verschickt und auch danach musste ich alle 14 Tage anrufen und nachfragen was jetzt mit meinen Sachen ist)............so das ich jetzt auf die Idee kam, angerufen und nachgefragt habe ob der selbe Kescher anstatt mit ner 2,8m langen Stange auch in 2,4m da ist(geht bald los und ich steh ohne Kescher da oder wie)...und was kam bei raus, ja das Modell ist da und wird jetzt mit denn anderen Sachen verschickt.

Aber wieso muss ich auf die Idee kommen,wieso kommen die da nicht drauf nach dem ganzen Krawall den es sowieso schon gab und rufen bei mir an und fragen ob ich nicht ein anderes Modell will.........

Bei der Angeldomäne gabs meine Baitrunner Aero GTEC in 6000 nichtmehr keine 3 Tage später hat jemand angerufen und gefragt ob ich auch die 8000er haben möchte die normal 15€ mehr kostet ich se aber für den gleichen PReis bekommen würde,gemacht getan,Problem erledigt.

Bei A&M wars das selbe mit ein paar KuKös man hat mich angerufen und gefragt ob ich nicht was anders haben möchte....

Bei Moritz gabs den Husky Jerk von Rapala nicht mehr was war man hat mich angerufen und ich habe nen anderen Wobbler genommen.....so und Askari macht überhaupt nichts und denkt sich naja der wird sich schon melden......


Das sagt mir nur das wir Kunden Askari komplet am Aft..... vorbei gehen,und die sich nen Dr... um uns scheren....klar man hat ja genug Kunden auf die paar kommts auch nicht drauf an........


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht auf den Tisch gehauen hätte man mich abgezockt vom allerfeinsten obwohl ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe,so geht Askari ab wenn se ******** bauen das knallt....dann wird man zu alledem auch noch abgezockt wenn man sein Mund nicht aufmacht
> 
> Da sind Sachen vorgefallen,das glaubt mir hier kein Mensch!



Die glauben wir schon, aber was war denn los??


----------



## Borg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Der Punkt ist auch, dass man es eh nicht Jedem 100%ig Recht machen kann! Meiner persönlichen Askari-Erfahrung nach, kann ich sagen, dass die ja auch schon versuchen, auf Ihre Art einen Teil zur Kundenzufriedenheit beizutragen. Ich hatte mir dort mal ne Browning Feederrolle gekauft, die nach 2 Auswürfen am See schon das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Hingefahren und SOFORT ohne Überprüfung der alten Rolle oder irgendwelchem lästigen Papierkram eine neue Rolle bekommen. Sowas ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die Regel!

Natürlich hört man auch immer wieder auf Schulungen und Seminaren das Argument, dass sich ja negative Propaganda bis zu 10x schneller ausbreitet als positive, aber das ist meistens ja auch nur ein Kurzzeiteffekt. In Fachkreisen auch der McDonalds-Effekt genannt. Jeder sagt wie schlecht das Essen ist und das man niemals bei McDonalds essen würde, trotzdem ist der Laden weltweit Marktführer der Branche . 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Was will man dazu sagen......wenn Askari nichts ändert werden se die nächsten 10 Jahre Bankrott gehen,das ist so sicher wie das Ahmen in der Kirche!!!!


glaube ich nicht. 
Aber viele, von den hier hochgelobten Shop´s, wird es dann schon lange nicht mehr geben.
Ansonsten ist es *genauso* wie Brog es hier #104 geschrieben hat!!!!! 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176552&page=7
MfG Algon


----------



## Palerado (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Das die in 10 Jahren pleite gehen ist doch absoluter Blödsinn.

Meine Güte. Nicht umsonst ist Askari Marktführer (glaube ich). Wenn die soooo schlecht wären dann würde an der Spitze sicherlich wer anders sitzen.


----------



## Borg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@ Knigge

Ich kann natürlich Deinen Ärger verstehen, aber dann ziehe doch einfach Deine Konsequenzen und geh woanders kaufen! Alles andere kostet Dich nur nunnötig Nerven und vertane Lebenszeit!

Der Kunde ist doch andersrum im Regelfall auch net besser! Wenn Du bei Askari einkaufen würdest und würdest mit 10,- € bezahlen und die würden Dir versehentlich auf 50,- € rausgeben, würdeste doch auch nix sagen, oder? 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Borg schrieb:


> In Fachkreisen auch der McDonalds-Effekt genannt. Jeder sagt wie schlecht das Essen ist und das man niemals bei McDonalds essen würde, trotzdem ist der Laden weltweit Marktführer der Branche .



mit den Porno´s ist das auch so, die schaut ja auch keiner.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Borg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> mit den Porno´s ist das auch so, die schaut ja auch keiner.:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Ja, das ist richtig #6...Hierzu kann ich mal sagen, da ich bei einem grossen Internet- und Telefonprovider arbeite, dass 80% des GESAMTEN DEUTSCHEN Internettraffics zu Sex- und Pornoseiten gehen . Fragst Du aber mal jemanden, ist es keiner gewesen :m...genauso verhält es sich z. B. auch mit der BILD-Zeitung und und und.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also, ich sage mal so, wenn man wie ich z.B., täglich mit Kunden zutun hat weiß man das es keine 100% Kundenzufriedenheit gibt. Selbst wenn man sich den Ar..... aufreißen tut, es gibt Kunden die kann man nicht befriedigen.
Und wenn man *zuviel* in die Kundenzufriedenheit investiert ist man ruckzuck pleite. evtl bekommt Askari ja auch bald einen Marcel D´Avis.:q Der geht dann erst wieder wenn alles von Askari da ist.:m

MfG Algon


----------



## Borg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> ...evtl bekommt Askari ja auch bald einen Marcel D´Avis.:q Der geht dann erst wieder wenn alles von Askari da ist.:m
> 
> MfG Algon



|muahah:....da hast genau mein Hassobjekt herausgepickt! Aber strategisch nicht schlecht gemacht. Die Kundenbetreuung bei 1x1 hat nun ein Gesicht! Dies hat in Zeiten anonymer Hotlines eine immense Kundenwirkung, die man nicht unterschätzen sollte. Auch wenn Herr Davis sicherlich nie eine Mail persönlich beantworten würde . Gut, für ein Unternehmen, was zur Zt. mehr Kündigungen als Neuaufträge hat, allerdings ein geschickter Schachzug .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## fischcatcher95 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ohje Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin jetzt endlich durch aber warum ich das alles gelesen habe ist ganz einfach das ich vorgestern bei Askari bestellt habe. Mhhhm der Shop an sich sah gar nicht soo schlecht aus auf der online Seite und der Katalog kam auch nach 3 Tagen. Jetzt mach ich mir hier in die Hosen das meine Bestellung erst in 3 Wochen ankommt und das die nicht vollständig ist. Es gibt ja anscheinend nur wenige die Gute Erfahrungen mit Askari haben. Also kann ich aber jedenfalls noch Hoffnung haben ....  Dann werde ich demnächst wieder zu meinem angelladen um die ecke gehn um Askari bei sowas nicht zu fördern. 
Also drückt mir noch die Daumen und ja....

mfg Robin |wavey:


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja anscheinend nur wenige die Gute Erfahrungen mit Askari haben.


das stimmt so nicht!!!!! Die Beschwerden die Du hier gelesen hast sind 0,00001% von allen Askarikunden. 

MfG Algon


----------



## fischcatcher95 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ok,
na dann danke dann hoffe ich mal das ich nicht unter diesen bin


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

es ist doch so, wird jeder sicher selber kennen.
Wie oft sch.. der Chef einen zusammen, und wie oft lobt er Euch. Denn wenn alles i.O läuft ist das der Sollzustand der erwartet wird, und ist deshalb keines Lobes wert.

MfG Algon


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Moin Moin ,
100 % gute Erfahrung gemacht und das seit JAHREN . Letzte Bestellung gerade mal 14 Tage her ,Lieferung innerhalb von 3 Tagen

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## cyberpeter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht!!!!! Die Beschwerden die Du hier gelesen hast sind 0,00001% von allen Askarikunden.
> 
> MfG Algon



ich frage mich zwar woher er die genauen Reklamationszahlen kennt aber ...

Trotzdem zeigen die negativen Beiträge aber auch ganz schön was einem so alles "wiederfahren" kann wenn man das Pech hat zu dieser verschwindent kleinen Minderheit zu gehören ... 

letztendlich muß es jeder selber wissen wo er bestellt und wenn jemand doch tatsächlich bei Askari bestellt dann wollen wir ihn doch nich verurteilen - oder ...


----------



## DokSnyder (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht!!!!! Die Beschwerden die Du hier gelesen hast sind 0,00001% von allen Askarikunden.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Da dann aber auch nur 0,0001% der Askarikunden den Thread hier lesen heisst das trotzdem nix.

Man kann halt einfach nur hoffen dass alles glattgeht bei den Bestellungen bei Askari. 
Jeder der will darf ja seine negative (edit: oder positive) Erfahrung machen.


----------



## Kark (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hallo zusammen,
heute mal wieder "super" Erfahrung mit askari gemacht. 
Ich habe zum ersten mal etwas dort bestellt. 
Es handelt sich um eine Hose von Rapala die laut diverser Händleraussagen schon seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr hergestellt wird obwohl sie neu ist und somit auch nicht lieferbar. Wie der Zufall es will war im neuen Askarikatalog diese Hose drin. In meiner Größe als im Augenblick vergriffen aber angeblich ab dieser Woche wieder da. Per Post Auftragsbestätigung bekommen das nachgeliefert wird. Heute wieder Auftragsbestätigung mit dem selben Datum bekommen das die Hose ausverkauft ist. Geld war natürlich schon überwiesen....
Wie kann es sein das jeder Händler weiss das es die Hose nicht mehr gibt, Askari sie aber neu in den Katalog nimmt und sie dann sowieso nicht liefern kann.....das ist doch ein Witz!
Wie kommunizieren die denn mit ihren Lieferanten?

Für mich ist das Thema ASKARI auch definitiv durch.....


----------



## -Kevin- (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht und ich bin seit über 10 Jahren Kunde. Hab letztens dienstags bestellt und Donnerstag war die Ware da, gut ich hab per Blitzlieferung bestellt aber den einen Euro kann ich dann auch noch bezahlen. Hab einmal schlechte erfahrung gemacht als ich de Pol-Brille bestellt habe und gekommen ist ein anderes Modell wie im Katalog.
Aber sonst bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ist das hier eigentlich ein Ableger von Askari#d:v??

http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/#d#d:v:v

weil er mindestens so schlecht ist wie Askari aus meiner Sicht bzw. Erfahrung.


Und was man nicht vergessen darf es gibt nicht viele Gruppen etc. die sich so wie Angler austauschen und deshalb ist ein verärgerter Kunde hier doppelt oder noch mehr teuer was in den Kundenverärgerungstexten/%  schon geschrieben ist und der Markt für Angelkunden ist begrenzt. Ich glaube dass kaum ein Angler der noch nicht bei Askari und Konsorten gekauft hat etwas kauft, wenn er von einem anderen Angler solche Dinge hört. Davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ist das hier eigentlich ein Ableger von Askari#d:v??
> 
> http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/#d#d:v:v
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist das die schlechte Nachmache von dem hier:
http://www.arlt.com/
Allerdings muss/kann man nichts anderes sagen, als dass der Computer Arlt echt klasse ist!


----------



## fischcatcher95 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich glaube dass kaum ein Angler der noch nicht bei Askari und Konsorten gekauft hat etwas kauft, wenn er von einem anderen Angler solche Dinge hört. Davon bin ich überzeugt.

Genau davon bin ich auch überzeugt und werde selbsst wenn mein paket ohne probleme ankommt da nichts mehr bestellen allein schoon um kollegen zu unterstützen


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das die schlechte Nachmache von dem hier:
> http://www.arlt.com/
> Allerdings muss/kann man nichts anderes sagen, als dass der Computer Arlt echt klasse ist!



Volltreffer, *

BUMBUMBUM.*

Habe im November eine Soundkarte/Creativ Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer dort in der Garantiezeit abgegeben, und sie dann nun Ende letzten Monats glücklicherweise wiederbekommen (2Monate). Keine Entschuldigung nichts, auch der Geschäftsführer wollte dazu nichts sagen und mir evtl. die Garantie verlängern. 

Hatte mir in der Zwischenzeit schon eine Neue geholt und mußte diese nun bei Ebay mit Verlust verhöckern.


----------



## Algon (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ich frage mich zwar woher er die genauen Reklamationszahlen kennt aber ...


Halt! Die kenne ich nicht, ich habe nur gesagt das alle Beschwerden hier im Thread nur ein Bruchteil der Erfahrungen aller Askarikunden sind.


fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht!!!!! Die Beschwerden die Du hier gelesen hast sind 0,00001% von allen Askarikunden.
> 
> MfG Algon


 



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Genau davon bin ich auch überzeugt und werde selbsst wenn mein paket ohne probleme ankommt da nichts mehr bestellen allein schoon um kollegen zu unterstützen


 
dazu sage ich jetzt mal garnichts.

MfG Algon


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Das sehe ich genau so#6
Das ist wie bei Mc Donalds.
Schmeckt nicht und trotzdem Millionen Gewinne.

Wenn ich für 15 Euro eine Rolle kaufe ,dann bekomm ich auch eine Rolle für 15 Euro und kann nicht eine Rolle für 30 Euro verlangen. Egal von welchen Hersteller  !

Das kommt ebend von der Gaiz ist Geil Mentalität:vik:

Teilweise ist es auch schon (fast) Rufmord was hier abgeht.


----------



## GolemX (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich gehöre auch zu denen die schlechte Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht haben. 
Meine Frau hat mir zum Geburtstag mal Gummistiefel dort bestellt, 
die kamen dann irgendwann nach 3 Monaten auch tatsächlich an.



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wenn ich für 15 Euro eine Rolle kaufe ,dann bekomm ich auch eine Rolle für 15 Euro und kann nicht eine Rolle für 30 Euro verlangen. Egal von welchen Hersteller !



Ich würde schon fast sagen wenn man eine Rolle für 15 € kauft, dann bekommt man etwas das evtl 7-8 € Wert ist.  
Der Hersteller und der Verkäufer wollen ja schließlich auch was verdienen.


----------



## kraft 67 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Kann alles in allem nicht meckern , habe aber auch schon lustiges erlebt:
Bestellung : Pontonboot von Sevy... .Lieferung : Riesentransportkarre für
Ostsee-Krallenbleischmeißer ! Kostenlose Rücksendung - kein Problem . 
Beim Empfang der neuen Sendung bei der Post : "die Kiste kenn ich doch !"
Selber falscher Artikel :v . Rücksendung - siehe oben , tausendfa-
che Entschuldigung -" persönliche " Problembereinigung - und die dritte 
Lieferung war die richtige - Ende gut ....Wenn dieser Riesenkarton nur nicht so schwer gewesen wäre:c.Ungeschultes Personal im Lager ?
Ansonsten lief alles . Und wenn ich an die letzte Shimano Lesath denke,
die sie da hatten und die jetzt im Keller auf ne eisfreie Ostsee wartet:l
Aber bei den ganzen Beiträgen hier freue ich mich schon auf die
nächste Bestellung ... . 
Die 2-malige Riesenpaketrücksendung hat Askari übrigens jeweils 
27 Euronen gekostet |kopfkrat.  
TL von Kraft !


----------



## dukewolf (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



			
				 Pit der Barsch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich für 15 Euro eine Rolle kaufe ,dann bekomm ich auch eine Rolle  für 15 Euro und kann nicht eine Rolle für 30 Euro verlangen. Egal von  welchen Hersteller  !



Es gibt aber durchaus gute günstige Alternativen. 
Denn nicht immer ist jedes teuere Gerät auch so gut, nur weil der Preis hoch ist.

Ok Askari kann man sehen wie man möchte.
Ich für mein Teil, bestelle keine Liegen, Zelte oder Stühle mehr von Askari.
Kleinteile ja ( Häken, Wirbel , Rutenauflage usw.)
Klamotten sind super.


----------



## dieteraalland (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Borg schrieb:


> Da ich mittlerweile 14 Jahren im Beschwerdemanagement diverser grossen und kleinen Konzerne gearbeitet habe und auch noch arbeite, kann ich Dir mit 120%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass alles unter 5% weder unternehmskritisch sind, noch irgendeine Auswirkung auf den Unternehmenserfolg haben . Das wird kaufmännisch als Schwund betrachtet und ein bisschen Schwund gibt es immer!
> 
> Klar, die meisten sehen das immer aus Kundensicht und meinen, "Gut, dann gehe ich eben woanders hin und drück denen damit richtig einen rein!...und meinen Kumpels sag ich auch noch Bescheid." Wenn Du kein Kunde bist, der monatlich einen Fixumsatz in Höhe von Summe x machst, interessiert das offen gesagt niemanden dort. Das ist für ein Unternehmen so interessant, als wenn in Amsterdam ein Fahrrad umfällt . Wird nach aussen natürlich nicht so an die Kunden kommuniziert, ist defacto aber leider so.
> 
> ...


 

nur eins dazu , in meinem betrieb, würde bei deiner philosophie ein arbeitsplatz frei


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> nur eins dazu , in meinem betrieb, würde bei deiner philosophie ein arbeitsplatz frei


 
Warum?

MfG Algon


----------



## dukewolf (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@dieteraalland
Jepp, gebe dir Recht.
Man sollte sich in Deutschland endlich einmal bewußt sein, daß der kleine Kunde genauso zu behandeln ist, wie der große.
Gerade in Zeiten von H4 , sind Einkäufe von 10.- für den kleinen Bürger soviel, wie bei einem Großkäufer der immer mit dickem Geldbeutel bestellt.


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @dieteraalland
> Jepp, gebe dir Recht.
> Man sollte sich in Deutschland endlich einmal bewußt sein, daß der kleine Kunde genauso zu behandeln ist, wie der große....


Ihr habt Borg nicht vertanden.....!!!

Ihr würdet also, wenn Ihr entscheiden müßtet, den 70.000€ Kunden opfern um den 15.000€ Kunden zu halten? |kopfkrat 
MfG Algon


----------



## Jessika (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Teilweise ist es auch schon (fast) Rufmord was hier abgeht.



Ne Pit, kein Rufmord sonder Realität.
Ich kann nur eines sagen: Kleinteile vor Ort--Lüdinghausen-- sind oK, bei Bestellungen ist die Vorsicht der Mutter der Porzellankiste geboten.


----------



## dukewolf (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Algon so war das auch von mir nicht gemeint.|wavey:
Klar setzt man sein Verkauf, auf die großen Einkäufer, die auch mit Sicherheit gehalten werden müssen.  Doch sollte man die kleinen Leute nicht auf der Strecke lassen.


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Doch sollte man die kleinen Leute nicht auf der Strecke lassen.


Das stimmt, Borg ist aber von 3 Kunden ausgegengen, von denen einer nicht beliefert werden kann (warum auch immer). Welchen Kunden würdet Ihr denn beliefern, den Kleinen oder den Großen (was den Jahresumsatz betrifft)????

MfG Algon


----------



## dieteraalland (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> MfG Algon


 
weil ich von meinen mitarbeitern erwarte das sie den *kleinen* *kunden* genau so behandeln wie den großen kunden. sollte 10 kunden mit 15000€ umsatz für mich verloren gehen, was mit dieser philosophie zu befürchten ist, ist der *schaden *für mich imenser, als die zwei kunden mit je 70000€ umsatz

mfg dieteraalland

ps: ich kaufe gern bei askari habe noch nie ursache zu mängel gehabt


----------



## Algon (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> weil ich von meinen mitarbeitern erwarte das sie den *kleinen* *kunden* genau so behandeln wie den großen kunden. sollte 10 kunden mit 15000€ umsatz für mich verloren gehen, was mit dieser philosophie zu befürchten ist, ist der *schaden *für mich imenser, als die zwei kunden mit je 70000€ umsatz


 
ich wiederhole einfach noch mal meinen Post von oben.

".... Borg ist aber von 3 Kunden ausgegengen, von denen einer nicht beliefert werden kann (warum auch immer). Welchen Kunden würdet Ihr denn beliefern, den Kleinen oder den Großen (was den Jahresumsatz betrifft)????"

MfG Algon


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Halt! Die kenne ich nicht, ich habe nur gesagt das alle Beschwerden hier im Thread nur ein Bruchteil der Erfahrungen aller Askarikunden sind.



Bei ca. 20 unzufriedenen Usern hier im Forum würde sich bei deinem Prozentsatz (0,00001 %) eine Kundenanzahl von knapp 200 Mio. ergeben. Dies erklärt natürlich wieso sich Askari nicht mehr um jeden einzelnen kümmern kann ... :g

Dass die Anzahl an unzufriedenen Usern hier im Forum nur einen kleinen Teil der Askarikunden darstellt ist schon klar noch was hilft Dir dieses Wissen wenn Du nicht weist wie es beim Rest ist - nichts! Genauso könnte ich sagen 90 % aller User hier sind mit Askari unzufrieden allso wird es beim Rest genauso sein - wäre genauso Quatsch!

Da keiner von uns über gesicherte Zahlen verfügt können wir nur spekulieren. Die Art der Fehler, die bei Askari passiert ist jedoch aufschlußreich und wenn man ein wenig weiß wie Unternehmen ab einer gewissen größe funktionieren muß man kein Hellseher sein um zu wissen dass es ich hier bei vielen Problemen nicht nur um Fehler von einzelnen Mitarbeitern oder die Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände handelt sondern dass hier organisatorische Probleme dahinterstehen. 

Was es also durchaus warscheinlich macht dass nicht nur AB-Mitglieder bei Askari ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## dukewolf (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



			
				 cyberpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Was es also durchaus warscheinlich macht dass nicht nur AB-Mitglieder  bei Askari ...


Würde man aber alle Aussagen, aller versch. Foren, Boards usw vereinen, würde es auch nichts bringen.
Viele User die hier ihre Fragen stellen, machen dies auch gleichfalls auf anderen Seiten.
Leider benutzen User , versch. Nicks in den sie posten.   Hier bei AB bekommt man das Resultat, und bei FH oder D...F wieder ein anderes.
Und viele bestellen bei Askari auch als 
" Sammelbesteller " , wo der einzelne Mitbesteller, der verärgert ist, abermals nicht berücksichtigt wird / kann.


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

moin !
Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen bestellt;

3 Eisangeln
dazu
3 Freilaufrollen, 3 Posen
Es sollte halt eine Komplettganitur werden...
Nach 2 Tagen war das Paket da. Es fehlten die Ruten, welche nachgeliefert werden sollten...

Letzte Woche habe ich ihnen dann eine mail geschickt, wo die Ruten wohl bleiben, denn auch bei uns ist die Winterzeit mal vorbei !
Antwort:
Sie sind im Mom nicht lieferbar, wann sie lieferbar sind, können sie mir auch nicht sagen.

Toll, und nun ?
Ohne Ruten kann ich mit den Rollen auch nix anfangen. Zum zurückschicken gibt es keinen Grund, da die erhaltene Ware ja einwandfrei ist. Kaufe ich mir jetzt wo anders welche, kommen die nicht lieferbaren bestimmt, und ich bleibe drauf sitzen !


----------



## Algon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Dass die Anzahl an unzufriedenen Usern hier im Forum nur einen kleinen Teil der Askarikunden darstellt ist schon klar noch was hilft Dir dieses Wissen wenn Du nicht weist wie es beim Rest ist - nichts! Genauso könnte ich sagen 90 % aller User hier sind mit Askari unzufrieden allso wird es beim Rest genauso sein - wäre genauso Quatsch!


 
Der beste Beweiss, das es nur vereinzelt Unzufriedene Kunden gibt ist doch die Tatsache das Askari weiter hin Marktführer ist. Die meisten Kunden werden kein Problem damit haben, das eine Lieferung mal länger als eine Woche dauert oder das was nachgeliefert werden muß. 
Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum Ihr meint das das Askari typisch wäre. 
Bei anderen Shop´s habe ich genau die Sachen durch die hier angeklagt werden und schlimmeres.
z.B
-Ware wird nicht geliefert, weil nicht da, ohne Info (bei Askari noch nicht gehabt)
-Lieferung dauert länger als 1 Woche
-Lieferung kommt nur halb.... ACHTUNG: ohne Nachlieferung (bei Askari noch nicht gehabt)
-gebrauchte Sachen..... (bei Askari noch nicht gehabt)
-usw. usw.
Man liest ja auch immer wieder Beschwerden über andere Läden. Hätten die mehr Kunden würde man auch mehr Beschwerden über ander Shops hören.
Also, die kochen alle nur mit Wasser.

MfG Algon


----------



## chris_k (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> moin !
> Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen bestellt;
> 
> 3 Eisangeln
> ...



Hi.
Du weist aber, das du ein 4wöchiges Rückgaberecht (ohne Begründung) hast und wenn der Warenwert über 40€ liegt musst du auch nicht die Versandkosten (hin und zurück) tragen.
Grüsse Chris


----------



## Tagger (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich für meinen Teil bestelle sowieso lieber dort wo Paypal als Zahlungsmethode angeboten wird.
Sollte es dann Ärger mit den Versand oder sonstwie geben gibt es nichts einfacheres sich das Geld wieder zurück zu holen.

Somit kommt Askari sowieso nicht für mich in Frage.

Ausserdem muss ich Rollen und Ruten eh erstmal in der Hand halten, denn was der Bauer nicht kennt das frisst er nicht.

Und wenn mal doch wird vor der Bezahlung angerufen um sich zu bestätigen lassen das die Teile vorrätig sind.
Da lässt man die Herrschaften auch schon mal in's Lager wackeln um zu gucken.

:q


----------



## M_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@Algon

Askari ist doch nicht Marktführer, auch wenn Sie sich 
selbst gerne so sehen.
Die Beschwerden die vorgetragen wurden sind auch von
mir so zu bestätigen.
Den "Bestellzirkus" macht man zwei, dreimal mit dann weiss
man mit welcher Unternehmung man es zu zuen hat.
Komischerweise gibt es über Gerlinger, Schirmer oder Angel-
dömane kaum bis gar keine Beschwerden.
Askari ist doch ein "Stümper" gegen Gerlinger und kann denen auch im Sortiment das Wasser nicht reichen.
Es gibt noch etliche andere Unternehmen die ich nennen könnte und mit denen ich bei vielen Bestellungen NIE Probleme hatte.
Auch sind einzig bei Akari die Verkaufspreise im Ladengeschaft höher als die Internetpreise (Lockpreise),
wobei die im Grunde 3 bis 4 Preislisten hanben - es kommen
nämlich noch die Preise der Kataloge und Flyer dazu, etc.
Habe das mal beim Geschäftsführer in Lüdinghausen angesprochen und ausser hilflosen Sprüchen kam nichts,
aber den Internetpreis haben sie mir dann doch eingeräumt.
Die Mängelliste die man als Kunde dort feststellt ist lang
und auch weil die Preise bei Askari, bei genauerem Vergleich,
auch nicht stimmen bestellt man am besten und schlussend-
lich woanders.
Gruss


----------



## Algon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



M_Marc schrieb:


> Askari ist doch nicht Marktführer, auch wenn Sie sich
> selbst gerne so sehen.


Wer ist denn Marktführer bzw. beliefert mehr Kunden?



M_Marc schrieb:


> Komischerweise gibt es über Gerlinger, Schirmer oder Angel-
> dömane kaum bis gar keine Beschwerden.


das sagst Du, mit der AD habe ich auch schon Probleme gehabt, mit Askari noch nicht.



M_Marc schrieb:


> Askari ist doch ein "Stümper" gegen Gerlinger und kann denen auch im Sortiment das Wasser nicht reichen.


Kann ich nicht sagen, habe die Kataloge gerade durch. 



M_Marc schrieb:


> Die Mängelliste die man als Kunde dort feststellt ist lang
> und auch weil die Preise bei Askari, bei genauerem Vergleich,
> auch nicht stimmen bestellt man am besten und schlussend-
> lich woanders.
> Gruss


Und? ist doch kein Problem. Das ist halt Markwirtschft. 

Edit: wobei Gerlinger wircklich eine Ausnahme bei der Bearbeitung und Lieferung ist#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hallöchen!

Kann dazu nur sagen, was die Verfügbarkeit bei den Artikeln angeht liegt dort manchmal einiges im Argen, besonders bei Neuheiten.

Auch läßt manchmal der Service und die Beratung in den Filialen doch zu wünschen übrig. Askari ist ein Händler für Kunden die ohne ausführliche Beratung auskommen und wissen was sie kaufen wollen. im Übrigen kleiner Tipp: Telefonische Bestellung mit Verfügbarkeitsabfrage wirkt Wunder!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Algon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du bisher nur Gutes über A berichten kannst, dann gehörst du zweifelsohne einer Minderheit unter den Askarikunden an.


Genau das ist der Punkt!!! Woher weißt Du das??? Woher hast Du die Info, das nur eine Minderheit von den Askarikunden zufrieden ist? Ein Forum bzw. so ein Thraed ist doch nich ausschlaggebend.

MfG Algon


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich hab das Glück, dass Askari bei mir um die Ecke ist! Bin da auch öfters wegen der 50%-igen Ermässigung auf Posen, Bleischroten und verschiedenen Haken. Ansonsten kauf ich da nur Artikel, zu denen ich im Internet, im Bekanntenkreis etc. eine positive Bewertung finde. Überhaupt nicht kaufe ich bei Askari eine Rute, Rolle oder auch Schuhe/Stiefel (damit bin ich zweimal besonders auf die Schn... gefallen).#d
Im Internet kaufe ich grundsätzlich nirgendwo Angelzubehör. Ich muss es sehen und fühlen...!|supergri


----------



## Algon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> _ganze Getönse fängt an lächerlich zu werden._


 
genau durch solche Aussagen hier:


Stagger Lee schrieb:


> _*Wenn du bisher nur Gutes über A berichten kannst, dann scheinst du einer Minderheit unter den Askarikunden anzugehören.*_


 
Was sind denn Deine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Askari?

MfG Algon


----------



## M_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@Algon

egal wie Du Dich noch reinhängst, aus welcher Motivation auch immer, Du wirst an dem schlechten Ruf den Askari sich
erarbeitet hat nichts ändern.
Ich persönlich sehe mich auch gar nicht veranlasst hier auf
Deine "Hinterfragungen" einzugehen - ich will weder Gerlinger
noch sonst einen (mit dem Messer zwischen Zähnen, wie Du)
verteidigen. 
Das ist Markwitschaft, wer sich selbst disqualifiziert wird bei
Bestellungen nicht mehr berücksichtigt und der Eine kann den
Anderen eben das Wasser nicht reichen.
Die Leute die sich im Internet beschweren, sind dann erfahrungsgemäss auch nur die sogenannte "Spitze des Eisbergs".

|wavey:


----------



## dieteraalland (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> ich wiederhole einfach noch mal meinen Post von oben.
> 
> ".... Borg ist aber von 3 Kunden ausgegengen, von denen einer nicht beliefert werden kann (warum auch immer). Welchen Kunden würdet Ihr denn beliefern, den Kleinen oder den Großen (was den Jahresumsatz betrifft)????"
> 
> MfG Algon


 
der vergleich hinkt.

denke dass borg mit mehr als drei kunden am tag beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Algon (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> der vergleich hinkt.


 
Wieso? Die Aussage von Borg ist doch eindeutig.
Es ist die Rede von drei Kunden und von nicht mehr!!!
Wo ist das Problem, wenn ich einen Kunden versenken muß, nehme ich doch nicht den mit dem größten Umsatz. Und diesen Mitarbeiter würdest du entlassen???



Borg schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwei Kunden mit einem monatlichen Fixumsatz von 70.000,- € retten kann und dafür aber einen Kunden, der nur 15.000,- € bringt, versenken muss, dann tue ich das....und zwar völlig schmerzfrei!


 
MfG Algon


----------



## Bait-Jerker (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich lese des öfteren von "um die 5000 Bestellungen am Tag", die Askari zu meistern hat. Woher kommen diese Zahlen eigentlich und beziehen diese sich auf I.-Shop und Ladengeschäft?
Im Geschäftsbericht 2007 hat Askari einen Rohertrag von 10.006.204,86 € ausgewiesen. Nicht schlecht, aber beträchtlicher finde ich den Rückgang von ü 1.300.000 € gegenüber 2006. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Oder nicht... |kopfkrat Egal.
Nun mache ich es mir einfach und rechne die Einnahmen / 365. Das macht dann knapp ü 27000 Tagesumsatz. Das dann / 5000 macht knapp 5,50 €... |kopfkrat Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn man die Rechnung mit einem Ø Umsatz von 25 € macht, bleiben noch 1000 Bestellungen am Tag. Und selbst einen Ø von 25 € finde ich noch recht wenig...
Ich weiss, diese Rechnung ist schwammig und es gibt vieles zu berücksichtigen, aber bei besserem Wetter wäre ich jetzt auch am Wasser... |wavey:
Ich bin gespannt wie das GJ 2008 ausfällt. Sollte sich der Trend fortsetzen...


----------



## Mandi_Sbg (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hi.

Habe mir am 15.12. eine Eisangel für das im Jänner bevorstehende Eisangeln bestellt. Leider habe ich bis heute noch nichts bekommen. Wird wohl dann im März oder April geliefert :v
Auf meine Anfrage was den los sei hat es bis heute keine Reaktion gegeben. Sollte sie noch geliefert werden nehme ich das Paket gar nicht mehr an. Und ausserdem habe ich mir mittlerweile wo anders eine gekauft.
Ich bin mit denen Durch!


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Irgendwie scheint es zwei Askaris zu geben! Ich kann einfach keine der schlechten Erfahrungen hier wirklich bestätigen! Einzig bei der Anmeldung im Online-Shop gab es beim ersten Mal Probleme! Aber weder bei der Verfügbarkeit noch bei der Lieferzeit hatte ich bisher irgendwelche Probleme! Da bin ich viel schlimmeres von anderen Online-Shops gewöhnt!
Und bei der telefonischen Bestellung wird man sogar auf preiswertere Alternativen hingewiesen und sofort die Verfügbarkeit mitgeteilt!
Bisher hab ich weder Ersatzartikel noch Teillieferungen bekommen! Komisch? Nur Glück?


----------



## toschi. (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Puuuuh... dann war ich ja in der Vergangenheit ein wahrer Glückspilz  An meinen 3-4 Bestellungen gab es wirklich nix zu meckern, ist allerdings auch schon etwas her.

Selbst für einen Kogha Wobbler, der mit einem 80iger Hecht ohne Tauchschaufel hochkam :q gab´s sofort ne Gutschrift !

So kann´s auch gehen.......


----------



## lahstedt (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

1000 x 30 Euro sind immerhin 30.000,- Euro.|kopfkrat So kann man auch Geld verdienen. Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag bei Unstimmigkeiten ist innerhalb von 14 Tagen bei allen Geschäften / Kontrakten möglich :q.

LG
Wolfgang



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was willst du machen, nichts kannst du machen. Du streitest dich nur rum. Nimm es als Lebenserfahrung hin und streiche das Wort Askari aus dein Gehirn.
> So habe ich es auch gemacht und es geht mir gut.
> ...


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

sorry, Askari versendet *NUR* 2500 P. am Tag.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich glaube echt, daß es einfach so ist, daß schlechte Erfahrungen viel eher mitgeteilt werden...und die, die normale oder gute Erfahrungen machen, bestellen halt und gut ist...

Und bei 2500 Paketen pro Tag...wenn da sagen wir mal 5 schief laufen...macht eine Quote von 0,2 Prozent, 5 unzufriedene Kunden und übers Jahr fast 2000 unzufriedene Kunden...aber ich denke, das ist noch im Rahmen...und da wir ja Marktwirtschaft haben, wird niemand gezwungen, dort zu bestellen, oder?

Und es kann mir niemand erzählen, daß bei irgendeinem Versand die Quote wesentlich niedriger ist...im Übrigen habe ich auch schon beim Händler um die Ecke auf ne Rute gute vier Wochen gewartet...ohne Info...hmm |kopfkrat ???

Gibts denn hier auch einen Moritz-Meckerthread? Da mach ich mit :q !!!???


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich glaube echt, daß es einfach so ist, daß schlechte Erfahrungen viel eher mitgeteilt werden...und die, die normale oder gute Erfahrungen machen, bestellen halt und gut ist...


So ist es doch, weil, wenn alles gut läuft wird es als NORMAL angesehen, und das benötigt halt keines Lobes. Und wenn man sich den Thread mal durchliest stellt man fest das 50% sich *NUR* über zu lange Lieferzeiten beschwert (>3 Tage). Und mal ganz ehrlich, man hat das ganze Jahr Zeit sich was zu bestellen, dann wird die Zeit knapp, weil man was braucht, und dann ist der Händler schuld.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich den Thread mal durchliest stellt man fest das 50% sich *NUR* über zu lange Lieferzeiten beschwert (>3 Tage). Und mal ganz ehrlich, man hat das ganze Jahr Zeit sich was zu bestellen, dann wird die Zeit knapp, weil man was braucht, und dann ist der Händler schuld.



Klar kann man auch schon längerfristig bestellen. Seltsam ist halt das viele andere Shops in denne einer alleine den Einzelkämpfer gibt einen Tag nach Bestelleingang versenden, während Askari mit seiner hochgelobten Logistik trotz Zusagen über Schnellversand etc dafür mehrere Tage braucht. 

Daran ist einzig der Händler "schuld", oder man müsste halt direkt sagen "Lieferung dauert ca. 5 Werktage".


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Daran ist einzig der Händler "schuld", oder man müsste halt direkt sagen "Lieferung dauert ca. 5 Werktage".


Richtig, nur würde ich mich als Kunde nicht drauf verlassen.
Wenn ich dann aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr woanders bestellen kann ist das meine Schuld, nicht die des Händlers.
Und wenn ich wegen Umtausch (wie hier auch schon angeprangert wurde) 80Km fahren mus, ist das auch nicht die Schuld des Händlers. Wenn "Produkteigenschaften", keine Mängel, nicht dem eigenen Empfinden entsprechen, ist das auch nicht die Schuld des Händlers. usw. usw. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



toer schrieb:


> Aha! Blick in die Rechung: Preise allesammt höher als im Warenkorb!
> 
> Ich glaub ich spinne!!!
> 
> ...



Also irgendwie versteh ich den Ablauf nicht.

Du hast bei Askari online bestellt. Damit hast Du erst mal eine Auftragsbestätigung mit den aktuellen Preisen.
So, nun gehts an´s Bezahlen.

1.) Auf Rechnung

Dann zahlt man nach Empfang der Ware das, was man erhalten hat, auf Basis der Preise nach AB. Will Askari dann höhere Preise, sollen die sehen wie sie an das Geld kommen. 

2.) Per Nachnahme

Postbote kommt und will einen höheren Betrag als den, den man nach AB bezahlen müsste. Die Annahme der Ware wird verweigert. 

3.) Per Lastschrift

Askari bucht einen höheren Betrag ab, als nach der AB ausgewiesen ist. Man lässt die Lastschrift zurückgehen und überweist den regulären Rechnungsbetrag. Wieder wäre Askari am Zug.

Wie hast Du denn nun die Ware bezahlt ??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Richtig, nur würde ich mich als Kunde nicht drauf verlassen.



Siehst Du, das schöne ist das man sich bei anderen Händlern da drauf verlassen kann! Und das finde ich gut. #6

Kann ja jeder trotzdem bei Askari bestellen der will, für meinen Badarf haben die da recht wenig im Angebot und wenn was zu bekommen ist dann nicht zu guten Preisen. Ist ja immer auch eine Frage dassen was man für Kram sucht.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Siehst Du, das schöne ist das man sich bei anderen Händlern da drauf verlassen kann! Und das finde ich gut. #6


das kann ich von keinem meiner Händler sagen. Bitte nenne mir doch andere Händler, bei denen ich mich zu 100% drauf verlassen kann. 


MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Mal ehrlich...welcher Shop liefert wesentlich unter einer Woche Lieferzeit OHNE Expresszuschlag??

Übrigens ist die Woche Wartezeit bei der Gummitanke jetzt um...soll ich jetzt auch einen Thread zum Meckern aufmachen?

Nebenbei...den Ablauf mit der überhöhten Rechnung kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen...ich muss doch erst ne Mail mit Verwendungszweck und Summe haben...und die kontrollier ich natürlich VOR der Überweisung...und bei anderen Zahlungsarten hol ich es halt zurück...dann kann der Shop ja immernoch meckern...


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Im Übrigen würde mich mal der Shop mit 100 prozentiger Verfügbarkeit und ner Lieferzeit von 3 Tagen interessieren...da bestell ich auch, wenn er preislich im Rahmen ist...


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...welcher Shop liefert wesentlich unter einer Woche Lieferzeit OHNE Expresszuschlag??
> 
> Übrigens ist die Woche Wartezeit bei der Gummitanke jetzt um...soll ich jetzt auch einen Thread zum Meckern aufmachen?
> 
> Nebenbei...den Ablauf mit der überhöhten Rechnung kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen...ich muss doch erst ne Mail mit Verwendungszweck und Summe haben...und die kontrollier ich natürlich VOR der Überweisung...und bei anderen Zahlungsarten hol ich es halt zurück...dann kann der Shop ja immernoch meckern...



gigafish sogar auf rechnung.
bisher bei mir immer max 2 tage.

antonio


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...welcher Shop liefert wesentlich unter einer Woche Lieferzeit OHNE Expresszuschlag??


Bei Gerlinger klappt das fast immer in 3 Tagen, aber auch nur fast.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Gerlinger ist aber schon etwas teurer als Askari, so wie ich das sehe, oder???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Gigafish hat das bei mir immer geschafft.

Wako (Stroft Angelschnüre) auch.

Sehr schnell und zuverlässig war bei mir z.B. von den Boardpartnern der Tommi Engel.

Ich habe noch nie in einem japanischen Shop bestellt bei dem ich nicht am nächsten Werktag eine Versandbestätigung (meist mit  Sendungsverfolgungsnummer) bekommen hätte. Ausser ich wurde schon imVorfeld über eine Verzögerung informiert, auch klar. Ist aber auch nur einmal vorgekommen, und da war es bei der Artikelbeschreibung schon vermerkt das nach Bestelleingang die Verfügbarkeit geklärt werden muss.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gigafish hat das bei mir immer geschafft.
> 
> Wako (Stroft Angelschnüre) auch.
> 
> ...


Ok, wenn mir einer solche Frage stellen sollte, so wie ich sie Dir gestellt habe, würde u.a. Askari von mir genannt werden, da ich noch keine Probleme bei denen hatte.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Offensichtlich ist das Thema Askari echt sehr kontrovers...naja, jeder wie er mag. Ich werde so lange da bestellen, bis ich einen vernünftigen Händler um die Ecke hab oder bis ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen mache.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Ok, wenn mir einer solche Frage stellen sollte, so wie ich sie Dir gestellt habe, würde u.a. Askari von mir genannt werden, da ich noch keine Probleme bei denen hatte.



Und Du hattest bei Askari Bestellungen Dein Paket immer spätestens 2 Werktage danach? Teilweise am nächsten Tag?

OK, dann habe ich einfach andere Erfahrungen gemacht als Du. Dann verstehe ich auch das Du hier so für Askari argumentierst, bei mir waren die letzten Sendungen leider nicht ganz problemfrei, haben lange gedauert und der Kontakt bzw. die Kommunikation war sehr zäh und schwierig.


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Moin Moin ,
hab bisher nur per Telefon oder per Internet bestellt und kann mich nur wiederholen .


> Und Du hattest bei Askari Bestellungen Dein Paket immer spätestens 2 Werktage danach?



bei mir war es zu 80 % so und 20 % sind nach einer Woche da gewesen und alles ohne Probleme

Das zu der Lieferzeit und was die Qualität einiger Produkte betrifft ,darüber brauchen wir uns nicht streiten. Ich kann für den Preis eines Trabbis keinen Porsche erwarten


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael

P.S.: werde weiterhin bei Askari bestellen


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und Du hattest bei Askari Bestellungen Dein Paket immer spätestens 2 Werktage danach? Teilweise am nächsten Tag?


Nein, habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Ich bin, als Angler, auch etwas Geduld gewöhnt. Alles was unter zwei Wochen bleibt geht bei mir i.O., im Alter wird man halt geduldiger.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Ich bin, als Angler, auch etwas Geduld gewöhnt. Alles was unter zwei Wochen bleibt geht bei mir i.O., im Alter wird man halt geduldiger.



OK, das erklärt einiges. Wenn man mit solchen Lieferzeiten und der bei Askari gebotenen Qualität und dem Kundenumgang zufrieden ist, dann ist es sicher ein toller Laden. #6

Wenn ich in Deinem Alter noch Onlineforen benutze bin ich sicher auch geduldiger...


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, das erklärt einiges. Wenn man mit solchen Lieferzeiten und der bei Askari gebotenen Qualität und dem Kundenumgang zufrieden ist, dann ist es sicher ein toller Laden. #6
> 
> Wenn ich in Deinem Alter noch Onlineforen benutze bin ich sicher auch geduldiger...


Qualität:... Wieso? Abu Shimano Daiwa usw. ist von der Qualität auch woanders nicht besser. Oder?
Kundenumgang:.... Kein Problem IMMER freundlich (evtl. wie man in den Wald...)

oooooh. Habe ich ganz vergessen, doch ich hatte auch mal ein Problem mit Askari. Sie haben mir trotz Einzugsermächtigung was per Nachnamen geschickt. Anruf, Gutschrift, fertig.

MfG Algon


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Würde man aber alle Aussagen, aller versch. Foren, Boards usw vereinen, würde es auch nichts bringen.
> Viele User die hier ihre Fragen stellen, machen dies auch gleichfalls auf anderen Seiten.
> Leider benutzen User , versch. Nicks in den sie posten.   Hier bei AB bekommt man das Resultat, und bei FH oder D...F wieder ein anderes.
> Und viele bestellen bei Askari auch als
> " Sammelbesteller " , wo der einzelne Mitbesteller, der verärgert ist, abermals nicht berücksichtigt wird / kann.



Ich würde es schön finden wenn man auf etwas antwortet doch bitte meinen gesamten Beitrag zu lesen .... |gr:

Ich hatte doch geschrieben dass man Aufgrund der Anzahl der Beschwerden aus einem Board nichts über die Fehlerhäufigkeit oder die Qualität eines Shops sagen kann!

Da ist die Art der Fehler schon aussagekräftiger. Beispiel:

Teillieferung ohne Info dass nur eine Teillieferung erfolgt (der Kunde wird es schon merken) und wann mit der Restlieferung zu rechnen ist (der Kunde ruft schon an) - geschweige denn dass man den Kunden die Möglichkeit gibt etwas Alternatives auszuwählen (das wäre ja Arbeit). 

Laut tel. Auskunft von Askari ist es im Regelfall nämlich gar nicht vorgesehen  den Kunden  hier mit einzubeziehen weil dies den "Bestellungsablauf" zu sehr verzögern würde ...

Dies ist auch nicht weiter schlimm wenn man die restliche Ware innerhalb angemessener Zeit bekommt und falls es wirklich zu lange dauert oder der Artikel auf absehbare Zeit nicht verfügbar ist den Kunden informiert. Aber auch dass funktioniert nicht es sei denn man hat einen Sachbearbeiter erwischt der nicht Dienst nach Vorschrift macht.

Viele andere Dinge mögen Einzelfälle sein und vielleicht auf inkompetente Sachbearbeiter zurückzuführen sein aber dieses Problem, welches man in fast jeder zweiten Beschwerde lesen kann, ist "hausgemacht" und kann wirklich jeden treffen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

um das jetzt zu argumentieren müsste ich mich erneut wiederholen, dazu habe ich keine Lust mehr.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich versteh das Problem mit den Ersatzartikeln nicht...ein Kumpel hat sogar mal ne bessere (teurere) Rute zum Preis des normalen Artikels bekommen...und bei Nichtgefallen...wieder rein ins Paket, ab zu Hermes, Gutschrift...fertig ist...


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Der beste Beweiss, das es nur vereinzelt Unzufriedene Kunden gibt ist doch die Tatsache das Askari weiter hin Marktführer ist. Die meisten Kunden werden kein Problem damit haben, das eine Lieferung mal länger als eine Woche dauert oder das was nachgeliefert werden muß.
> Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum Ihr meint das das Askari typisch wäre.
> Bei anderen Shop´s habe ich genau die Sachen durch die hier angeklagt werden und schlimmeres.
> z.B
> ...



Hallo,

Askari hat in der Vergangheit vermutlich einige unternehmerisch sehr klug Entscheidungen getroffen um diesen Status, so er wirkich immer noch zutrifft, zu erreichen. Wie uns die Geschichte lehrt ist dass aber nicht unbedingt in Stein gemeiselt ....

Ob dies in Zukunft so sein wird hängt davon hab in wie weit das "Anglervolk" zum einen auf mehr Service wert legt und zum zweiten bereit ist auch mal einen anderen Shop zu versuchen. Da ja immer mehr Angler in die Jahre kommen die mit dem PC und Internet groß geworden sind ist dies gar nicht so unwarscheinlich.

Sicher kochen andere Shops auch nur mit Wasser und wirklich gute Shops mit guten Service sind leider immer noch Mangelware - aber es gibt sie. Die Größe als Entschuldigung für Fehler möchte ich so nicht gelten lassen denn wenn ich nunmal 2.000 Pakete mehr als Versender XY versenden möchte muß ich entsprechende Vorkehrungen trefen sei es im Personalbereich, in der Organisation und vorallem beim Beschwerdemanagement.


Ich verstehe schon dass wenn Du noch nie Probleme hattest für dich die ganze Diskussion etwas "befremdlich" ist. Nach meinen Auskünften die ich telefonisch von Askari bekommen habe bzgl. von Informationen bei Lieferverzögerungen (siehe oben) mag ich an Einzelfälle einfach nicht glauben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Meine Sicht.

Shop 1:
-100 Kunden, davon ist Einer unzufrieden

Shop 2:
-10000 Kunden, davon sind Fünf unzufrieden

Frage:
-Welcher Shop ist jetzt besser, und über welchen Shop wird sich das Maul zerissen?

In diesem Sinne.....

MfG Algon


----------



## tok plaa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

So isses....und es gibt nichts schöneres, als vor`m Kamin den neuen Askari Katalog zu studieren.


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Meine Sicht.
> 
> Shop 1:
> -100 Kunden, davon ist Einer unzufrieden
> ...



Dieser Sicht kann ich mich hunderprozentig anschließen...umso größer ein Laden ist, umso größer ist auch die absolute Zahl der unzufriedenen Kunden...


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Klar, an einen Einzelfall glaubt zunächst jeder, deshalb bestellt man dann ja auch wieder dort. Wenn dann aber bei 3 Bestellungen 3mal Probleme auftreten, (und ich bin mir sicher daß dies einige User noch toppen können) glaubt man nicht mehr an Einzelfälle oder Zufälle, nicht einmal wenn es wirklich so wäre, nein vielmehr glaubt man daß einige Leute dort ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen und fühlt sich von ihnen vera....t.
> Wenn ich als als Kunde beim Händler bestelle, kommt somit zwischen ihm und mir ein Vertrag zustande. Durch meine Zahlung, welche in der Regel im vorraus geschieht, habe ich meinen Teil des Vertrags erfüllt. Jetzt ist der Händler an der Reihe seinen Teil des Vertrags zu erfüllen, indem er mir die bestellte Ware unter Einhaltung der bestehenden Liefer-und Geschäftsbedingungen zuschickt. Kann, oder tut er das nicht, kommt auch kein Vertrag zustande wobei es mir völlig egal ist wieviele Kunden er noch außer mir hat oder wieviele Päckchen er am Tag abschicken muß.


wir drehen uns im Kreis..... jeder weitere Kommentar meinerseits wäre eine Wiederholung.
Bei Askari sitzen nur Leute die Euch ärgern wollen.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Bei Askari sitzen nur Leute die Euch ärgern wollen.



Genauso ist es...und deshalb blätter ich immer wieder gern im Katalog.


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Meine Sicht.
> 
> Shop 1:
> -100 Kunden, davon ist Einer unzufrieden
> ...



Du stellst leider wie die "Askarigegner" Behauptungen auf die Du nicht beweisen kannst ... |kopfkrat

Ich weiß, wenn Askari wirklich so schlecht wäre wie hier manche behaupten wären sie schon pleite. 

Vielleicht wären sie dass auch schon wenn ...

1. sich mehr Kunden mit Alternativen beschäftigen würden die zwischenzeitlich was Service und teilweise auch den Preis angeht an Askari vorbeigezogen sind.

2. man sich mit Kogha, Rivermann usw. nicht schon seit Jahren einen großen Vorsprung im Billigsegment "erarbeitet" hätte.

3. Man aufgrund des großen Kundenstamms und des hohen Umsatzes ein größeres Sortimant anbieten kann und im Schnitt immer noch günstiger sein kann als die meiste Konkurrenz.
4. die Deutschen überwiegend schlechten Service gewohnt wären - Telekom läßt grüßen

Ich glaube es geht hier nicht darum Askari zu "vernichten" denn kleinerer Wettbewerb erzeugt halt leider auch höhere Preise. Nein es geht viel mehr darum die Leute etwas wachzurütteln denn wenn bei Askari die Kundenzahlen sinken wird man sich auch dort Gedanken machen und den Service wieder etwas anziehen was unterm Stich allen zu Gute kommt. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Du stellst leider wie die "Askarigegner" Behauptungen auf die Du nicht beweisen kannst ... |kopfkrat


Eine Sichtweise und eine Behauptung sind zwei verschiedenen Sachen.


cyberpeter schrieb:


> Vielleicht wären sie dass auch schon wenn ...
> 
> 1. sich mehr Kunden mit Alternativen beschäftigen würden die zwischenzeitlich was Service und teilweise auch den Preis angeht an Askari vorbeigezogen sind.
> 
> ...


das wiederum ist eine Vermutung.

MfG Algon


----------



## grazy04 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hat jetzt nich wirklich was mit Zufriedenheit zu tun: 

schaut mal auf Seite 502 Nr 12 die LED Leuchte für 14,99€
die hab ich für meinen Keller als zusätzliche Beleuchtung in nem Supermarkt für schlanke 5,99 bekommen, allerdings steht nicht Kogha drauf sondern nur Made in China  , das find ich schon frech.... 

Was sagt uns das.... nur weils ne Hausmarke ist.... naja Ihr wisst schon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Mal in den Raum gestellt...warum ist "billig" oder auch "preiswert" immer gleich schlecht?? Ich habe mir ne Telefeeder und einen Telewinklepicker zum Probieren für jeweils gut 10 Euro geholt...und was soll ich sagen...die Dinger funktionieren...nix zum Angeben, aber die Feederrute fängt Fische und hält selbst Dorschen stand...soviel zur mangelnden Qualität von Silverman...Glasfaser bricht nicht. Ich will Fische fangen...und nicht damit am Wasser rumprotzen...also brauch ich weder Shimano noch sonstwas...
So, und was genau ist daran jetzt schlecht? 
Wenn ich einen Dacia kaufe, komm ich von A nach B...und erwarte keinen Porsche? Oder?

Und Askari liefert sozusagen robusten und preiswerten Grundbedarf...


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



grazy04 schrieb:


> schaut mal auf Seite 502 Nr 12 die LED Leuchte für 14,99€
> die hab ich für meinen Keller als zusätzliche Beleuchtung in nem Supermarkt für schlanke 5,99 bekommen, allerdings steht nicht Kogha drauf sondern nur Made in China  , das find ich schon frech....


Ist das genau die gleiche Leuchte(nicht gleich aussehen)? Denn wenn nicht, ist genau das der Grund das es kein (kaum) noch Tackle "Made in Europa" mehr gibt. Aber, das ist nicht frech, das ist Marktwirtschaft.

MfG Algon


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich würde es schön finden wenn man auf etwas antwortet doch bitte meinen gesamten Beitrag zu lesen .... |gr:
> 
> Ich hatte doch geschrieben dass man Aufgrund der Anzahl der Beschwerden aus einem Board nichts über die Fehlerhäufigkeit oder die Qualität eines Shops sagen kann!
> 
> ...




Genau so siehts aus!!!!!#6


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Eine Sichtweise und eine Behauptung sind zwei verschiedenen Sachen.
> 
> das wiederum ist eine Vermutung.
> 
> MfG Algon



Die ich aus diesem Grund - für jeden ersichtlich -  auch mit *vielleicht* als solche gekennzeichnet habe


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Jedenfalls haben se es geschafft nachdem man mich 5-6 mal wegem Kescher vertrösstet hat, wo ich Idiot mich 5x melden musste was eigentlich los ist....nachdem ich den Kescher umbestellt habe bzw den gleichen genommen habe nur mit ner 40cm kürzeren Stange (worauf ich selber gekommen bin)endlich mal geschafft mir alle noch ausstehenden Artikel zu liefern,aber das Zeugs lag halt nun schon zum 3. mal in einem Mega großen Packet von Füllmaterial keine Spur,also 3x den selben Fehler gemacht,nur waren diesmal bis auf den Kescher nur Gufis und so weiches Zeugs dabei,ich hoffe der Kescher hat keinen abgekriegt.

Von den Leuten die dort einpacken würd ich wohl gleichmal 40% rausschmeissen,das kann nicht sein das sich Kunden übelst übers verpacken beschweren und man danach 3 weitere male genau den selben Fehler macht,zeigt mir nur das die Telefon Hotline überhaupt keine Rückssprache mitm Versand hält und denen alles am A..... vorbei geht,was wir Kunden zu sagen haben,aber nun gut das waren die "Kleinigkeiten"(für die meisten hier wär das schon das K.O. Kriterium dort nie mehr wieder was zu bestellen....bin ein geduldiger Mensch und las mir vieles oft wohl zu viel gefallen aber das hab ich noch nie erlebt und ich habe schon viel mitgemacht,denk wenns manch einem so ergangen wäre wie mir würd er nen Herzinfarkt kriegen),*an die Restlichen weitaus übleren Sachen will ich garnicht nachdenken sonst muss ich* :v:v


Trotz dieser ganzen Sche.... werde ich irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres nochmal eine Bestellung bei Askari machen(ich bin noch so dumm und rege mich nachher bestimmt wieder WOchenlang drübert auf....),wenn die selben Fehler wieder gemacht werden,WARS DAS ENDGÜLTIG,und dann kann ich mir auch sicher sein dass das keine Einzelfälle sind,was ich eigentlich jetzt schon kaum mehr glauben kann das es sich hier um Einzelfälle handelt,never ever!


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also mal ehrlich...die ganze Sache pauschal auf Versand, Kundenbetreuung und die Qualität der Produkte auszudehnen, macht doch keinen Sinn ohne jeden Beleg...und kryptische Aussagen ala "wenn ich alles erzählen würde" helfen keinem weiter. Ich nehme an, daß sich vielleicht auch Neulinge hier informieren und die sollen einen realistischen Eindruck dieses Ladens mit Licht und auch Schatten bekommen...


----------



## fischcatcher95 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also mein Paket ist von Mittwoch auf Heute gekommen naja heute abend sehe ich ob alles drinn is aber nochwas bei askari bestelle ich nicht mehr 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Also mein Paket ist von Mittwoch auf Heute gekommen naja heute abend sehe ich ob alles drinn is aber nochwas bei askari bestelle ich nicht mehr



Darf ich fragen warum? Wo lag denn das Problem? 

Ich bestelle da regelmäßig und möchte mir einfach mal ein Bild über andere Meinungen machen. Sowohl positive als auch negative...


----------



## fischcatcher95 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Naja das hat jetzt mal nichts mit Askari zu tun ich will den Angelladen eines freundes unterstützen naja


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ok...das ist ein Argument...tja, hier gibts keinen Laden, den ich gern unterstützen würde |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum? Wo lag denn das Problem?
> 
> Ich bestelle da regelmäßig und möchte mir einfach mal ein Bild über andere Meinungen machen.


Hallo Vermesser,
wo warst du denn letztes Jahr bei unserer Askari Weihnachtsfeier für Mitarbeiter, habe dich garnicht gesehen?:q

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo Vermesser,
> wo warst du denn letztes Jahr bei der Askari Weihnachtsfeier, habe dich garnicht gesehen?:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Ich arbeite woanders bzw. habe Urlaub...aber es interessiert mich einfach und teilweise regen mich diese pauschalisierten Urteile auf...wie gesagt, ich hab schonmal in der Kundenbetreuung gearbeitet und weiß, mit was für Wünschen man da konfrontiert wird. 

Und außerdem geht mir dieses runtermachen von billigem Angelkram auf den S... man kann auch Fische fangen, ohne den Preis eines Kleinwagens zu investieren...und wenn ich dann diese Schlauberger sehe, die mit ihrem xxx Euro Gerät ne nix fangen, mir aber erzählen wollen, daß man das unbedingt haben muss...und man Fische ja eh nur fängt und nicht isst...aber das führt zu weit...ich glaub, ich hab ne zu pragmatische Einstellung dazu. Es ist ein Hobby und nicht jeder ist bereit, weiß ich wieviel Kohle dafür zu investieren.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo Vermesser,
> wo warst du denn letztes Jahr bei unserer Askari Weihnachtsfeier für Mitarbeiter, habe dich garnicht gesehen?:q
> 
> MfG Algon



Vermesser ist doch in der Verpackungsabteilung #6 ...hat sicherlich zu der Zeit Knigge's Paket zugedüdelt :m

Jörg


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Vermesser ist doch in der Verpackungsabteilung #6 ...hat sicherlich zu der Zeit Knigge's Paket zugedüdelt :m
> 
> Jörg


das war wohl eher nach der Weihnachtsfeier.:#2: Und ich sag noch zu ihm, pass auf das Pakrt ist für Knigge..... :q


MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Jaja, lacht Ihr nur...ich hab meine Sicht dagelegt und jeder kann ja selbst entscheiden, was er tut. Und nu ist auch gut.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Jaja, lacht Ihr nur...ich hab meine Sicht dagelegt und jeder kann ja selbst entscheiden, was er tut. Und nu ist auch gut.


nein, ist doch nur Spaß, laut manch anderen Membern hier, gehört mir doch der Laden. Deshalb die ironische Anspielung. Sorry wenn Du das falsch verstanden hast.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> nein, ist doch nur Spaß, laut manch anderen Membern hier, gehört der Laden doch auch mir.
> 
> MfG Algon



Schön wäre es, wenn der Laden mir gehören würde...hihi, ich würde das hier mit Interesse lesen.

Mal ernsthaft: Ich bin kein "Fan" von denen, aber grad im preiswerten Segment ist Askari nunmal eine sichere Sache. Klar kann ich mir für den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis zum Testen auch die billigste Rute vom Händler holen...nur ist die Qualität dann nicht besser als von denen. Askari-Kram funktioniert ohne Probleme und Schnickschnack und wenn ich gelegentlich feedern oder zum Brandungsangeln geh, brauch ich kein Gerät für 200 Euro sondern nehme was praktisches und preiswertes. Also Askari...!

Manchmal möchte man auch einfach was ausprobieren...wie ich z.B. Matchangeln...also ne preiswerte Rute her und testen. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt, mach ich 10 Euro miese...! Kauf ich aber ne teure Rute und verkauf sie, verlier ich mehr...

Und wenn ich ne supertolle Spinnrute haben will, geh ich zum Händler, lass mir zehn Stück zeigen und nehme die, die mir gefällt...die Mischung macht es doch. Es geht ja nicht darum, daß Geiz immer geil ist...aber man muss auch nicht unbedingt mehr Geld als nötig ausgeben.


----------



## tok plaa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Klar, an einen Einzelfall glaubt zunächst jeder, deshalb bestellt man dann ja auch wieder dort. Wenn dann aber bei 3 Bestellungen 3mal Probleme auftreten, (und ich bin mir sicher daß dies einige User noch toppen können) glaubt man nicht mehr an Einzelfälle oder Zufälle, nicht einmal wenn es wirklich so wäre, nein vielmehr glaubt man daß einige Leute dort ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen und fühlt sich von ihnen vera....t.
> Wenn ich als als Kunde beim Händler bestelle, kommt somit zwischen ihm und mir ein Vertrag zustande. Durch meine Zahlung, welche in der Regel im vorraus geschieht, habe ich meinen Teil des Vertrags erfüllt. Jetzt ist der Händler an der Reihe seinen Teil des Vertrags zu erfüllen, indem er mir die bestellte Ware unter Einhaltung der bestehenden Liefer-und Geschäftsbedingungen zuschickt. Kann, oder tut er das nicht, kommt auch kein Vertrag zustande wobei es mir völlig egal ist wieviele Kunden er noch außer mir hat oder wieviele Päckchen er am Tag abschicken muß.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der liegt auch neben mir....ist aber nicht so schön dick, wie der Askari.


----------



## jirgel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Man kann 96% der Kunden glücklich machen und die restlichen 4% der Quirulanten werden trozdem überall wo sie laut ihre wirren gedanken kund tun können das Geschäft madig zu machen. 

Scheiß egal in welcher Branche man arbeitet sobald man Kunden konntakt hat findet man auch die Personen die sich selbst nicht mögen und alle anderen dafür hassen. ^^


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Da ist was dran und ich bin auch kein Tacklefetischist. Von meinen Combos hat z.B. keine über 100€ gekostet und fange damit auch Fische, während andere mit 300€ Ruten und dazu noch einer 500€ Rolle dran nix fangen. Deshalb bin ich also auch der Meinung, billig ist nicht gleich schlecht und teuer ist nicht gleich gut. Sparen wollen wir auch alle und das ist genau der Grund dafür warum wir alle schon aus diesem Katalog bestellt, und auch das eine oder andere Teil daraus bereits zuhause liegen haben.
> Ich dachte aber das sei nicht das Thema dieses Threats, sondern vielmehr die Unzufriedenheit mit dem Service von diesem Laden.


Ja, da hast Du Recht und da bin ich etwas abgeschweift! Es ist nicht das Thema, spielt aber insofern eine Rolle, daß gern mal Silverman und Shimano verglichen werden, um die angeblich schlechte Qualität von Askari zu beweisen! Wobei man ganz dezent den Preisunterschied vergisst!

Alles in allem hab ich Askari als preiswert und fair erlebt, aber das spiegelt ausschließlich meine Meinung und die von ein oder zwei Bekannten wieder! Deshalb möchte ich das nicht verallgemeinern, man kann sicher auch Pech haben!


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



jirgel schrieb:


> Man kann 96% der Kunden glücklich machen und die restlichen 4% der Quirulanten werden trozdem überall wo sie laut ihre wirren gedanken kund tun können das Geschäft madig zu machen.
> 
> Scheiß egal in welcher Branche man arbeitet sobald man Kunden konntakt hat findet man auch die Personen die sich selbst nicht mögen und alle anderen dafür hassen. ^^


 
so ist es. Obwohl es Kunden gibt wo wirklich was schiefgegangen ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## williwurm (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratschade schade bei mir hats immer geklabt bei askariund immer alles bekommen  mfg willi#6


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> gibts doch gar nicht, der Gerlinger Katalog ist doch viel dicker als der von Askari.


Na und? Im Gerlinger sind im Schnitt 3 Rollen pro Seite, bei Askari sind es im Schnitt 6 Rollen pro Seite. Es kommt nicht auf die Größe an|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Wombatz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Der liegt auch neben mir....ist aber nicht so schön dick, wie der Askari.



Also mein Katalog vom gerlinger ist 3x so dick wie der aktuelle Askari :m

Zwecks Bestellung: einmal bisher gemacht, keinerlei Probleme. Und Preis Leistug ist bei Askari imo oft schon ein starkes Argument.


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Manchmal möchte man auch einfach was ausprobieren...wie ich z.B. Matchangeln...also ne preiswerte Rute her und testen. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt, mach ich 10 Euro miese...! Kauf ich aber ne teure Rute und verkauf sie, verlier ich mehr...



Hallo,

sicher findet man bei den Askarieigenmarken schnell eine billige (nicht günstige) Rute.

Nur ist billig halt doch nicht immer günstig. Kauft man sich eine Silverman Matchrute bei Askari bekommt man für 14 € eine 3,90m Rute in der Gewichtsklasse einer 3lbs Karpfenrute mit einer Aktion wie sie eben nur Glasruten haben können. Der Spaß bei der feinen Matchfischerei ist doch sehr eingeschränkt und was den Wiederverkauf angeht wäre mein Kumpel froh gewesen, wenn er für seine Askaribilligruten überhaupt noch einen Euro gesehen hätte. Selbst die Jugendabteilung hat die "Spende" nicht unbedingt begeistert angenommen... 

Ist man nicht faul und muß man die Rute nicht schon innerhalb von ein paar Tagen haben, was bei Askari oft sowieso nicht funktioniert :q  findet man oft genügend Alternativen die vielleicht 10 € mehr kosten die z.B. Exori Matchrute und von Gewicht und Aktion doch mehr an eine Matchrute erinnern. 

Sicher ist dass nicht immer so und manchmal kommt man, wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, einfach nicht an den Askarieigenmarken  vorbei aber meistens funktioniert dass mit ein bisschen Mühe auch ganz gut.

Solche Ruten lassen sich dann, mit etwas Glück, sogar ohne Verlust verkaufen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> da ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache daß er dicker ist und darum ging´s.


stimmt, der Gerlinger ist 365 Seiten dicker als der Askari. Es ist aber nicht mehr drin, eher weniger, siehe z.B. Pilker.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Selbst die Jugendabteilung hat die "Spende" nicht unbedingt begeistert angenommen...


Glaube ich, stand ja auch nicht Shimano drauf.

MfG Algon


----------



## manolo86 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und außerdem geht mir dieses runtermachen von billigem Angelkram auf den S... man kann auch Fische fangen, ohne den Preis eines Kleinwagens zu investieren...und wenn ich dann diese Schlauberger sehe, die mit ihrem xxx Euro Gerät ne nix fangen, mir aber erzählen wollen, daß man das unbedingt haben muss...und man Fische ja eh nur fängt und nicht isst...aber das führt zu weit...ich glaub, ich hab ne zu pragmatische Einstellung dazu. Es ist ein Hobby und nicht jeder ist bereit, weiß ich wieviel Kohle dafür zu investieren.


 
Haha, genau das ist auch meine Meinung.
Früher war derjenige der Beste, der den größten Fisch gefangen hat. Und heute ist derjenige der Beste der die teuerste Angel aus seinem Kofferraum holt. Das erlebe ich echt jedes mal am Wasser und ist einfach nur total verrückt.
Und wenn man dann einige Osteuropäer sieht, die mit einfachstem Gerät ihre Fische fangen, muss ich echt lachen und staunen.
Ich hatte echt noch nie ein Problem mit Askari und kann auch nicht verstehen, warum das hier so breitgeteten wird.|kopfkrat


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



jirgel schrieb:


> Man kann 96% der Kunden glücklich machen und die restlichen 4% der Quirulanten werden trozdem überall wo sie laut ihre wirren gedanken kund tun können das Geschäft madig zu machen.
> 
> Scheiß egal in welcher Branche man arbeitet sobald man Kunden konntakt hat findet man auch die Personen die sich selbst nicht mögen und alle anderen dafür hassen. ^^



Ich finde es sehr gut, dass Du alle Kunden die nicht zufrieden sind ob berechtigt oder unberechtigt als "Quirulanten" bezeichnest ...

Ich kann nur hoffen dass Du auch mal so richtig in die "Mühlen der Verwaltung" kommst ... #6


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher findet man bei den Askarieigenmarken schnell eine billige (nicht günstige) Rute.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du sicher Recht! Exori hat echt gute, preiswerte Ruten! Es ging mir auch mehr darum aufzuzeigen, warum ICH Askari gut finde! Das mit der Matchrute war ein Beispiel!
Von der Qualität her kann ich jedenfalls nicht meckern und die Matchrute fische ich bis heute! Mit dem Gewicht hast Du Recht, allerdings steht das ja da und unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich vom Gewicht der billigen Zebcos oder so!
Was mich außerdem noch reizt, ist die Tatsache, daß Askari grade im Nischenbereich (Telefeeder, Telebrandungsrute) gute Angebote hat, die so bei kleinen Händlern schlecht zu finden sind! Zumal hier bei mir vor Ort auch kein Händler willens war, genauer zu suchen und noch nicht mal die Ambition Telefeeder von Browning besorgen konnte!


----------



## Spector (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

meine Meinung zu Askari!!

Askari Eigenmarken(Perca,Kogha und co.) ist zu 95% schrottiger Billigmurks aus China eventuell sind die kleinteile(wirbel,einhänger) noch zu gebrauchen....hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.....3 Kogha Telegrundruten a 7,50€ die mit 40gr beim auswerfen kaputtgebrochen sind.....und zwar alle 3.....2 Kogha Crown Welsrollen die von Durchschnittskarpfen zerlegt wurden.....Kogha Rodpod wo schon beim ersten Aufbau die Beine abfallen.....Schirm mit "wasserdichten" Überwurf......wo man schon so durch die nähte schauen kann......beim ersten test im Garten regelrecht abgesoffen............alles einfach nur Schrott:v.....tja man kann ja dort auch markenware kaufe.....nur kostet die dann in den meisten fällen sogar mehr als bei anderen I-netshops.......

nun ja jeder kann ja kaufen wie,wo und was er will......


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



manolo86 schrieb:


> Haha, genau das ist auch meine Meinung.
> Früher war derjenige der Beste, der den größten Fisch gefangen hat. Und heute ist derjenige der Beste der die teuerste Angel aus seinem Kofferraum holt. Das erlebe ich echt jedes mal am Wasser und ist einfach nur total verrückt.



Einfach herrlich, daß es noch Angler mit meiner Meinung gibt! Früher ging es um den großen Fang, heut ist der nix mehr wert, wenn auf der Rute nicht wenigstens Daiwa steht und auf der Rolle die XXX Supertollschnur ist!
Nebenbei...der beste Angler, den ich kenne und der eigentlich immer fängt, fischt mit altem Silstar und Lidl-Kram, besitz eine Art Kunstköder (5 Spinnerfische in verschiedenen Größen) und fängt IMMER!


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr gut, dass Du alle Kunden die nicht zufrieden sind ob berechtigt oder unberechtigt als "Quirulanten" bezeichnest ...
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen dass Du auch mal so richtig in die "Mühlen der Verwaltung" kommst ... #6


 
ich glaube das ist anders gemeint.
Man *kann* 96% glücklich machen, dazu gehören auch die wo was schiefgegangen ist. 
Ob man es macht oder nicht ist eine andere Sache.
Und diese 4%(die es wirkich gibt) kann man eben nicht glücklich machen, auch wenn man denen das Zeug schenkt.


jirgel schrieb:


> Man kann 96% der Kunden glücklich machen und die restlichen 4% der Quirulanten werden trozdem überall wo sie laut ihre wirren gedanken kund tun können das Geschäft madig zu machen.


 


jirgel schrieb:


> und die restlichen 4% der Quirulanten


das wiederum hört sich an als wenn alle Kunden Querulanten wären.
sollte bestimmt heißen "und die restlichen 4% *sind *Querulanten"


MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Glaube ich, stand ja auch nicht Shimano drauf.
> 
> MfG Algon



DAS ist wirklich traurig!


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

so, ich muß jetz zu meiner Selbsthilfegruppe für "Nicht Askari geschädigte Kunden e.V." 
bis nacher.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> so, ich muß jetz zu meiner Selbsthilfegruppe für "Nicht Askari geschädigte Kunden e.V."
> bis nacher.
> 
> MfG Algon



Seit wann geht der Chef zur Selbsthilfegruppe? :m


Ob man das Sortiment bei Askari gut findet oder nicht hat ja nix mit dem Thema zu tun, da ging es doch eher um Versand / Abrechnung / Kundenbetreuung, oder?



Spector schrieb:


> Askari Eigenmarken(Perca,Kogha und co.) ist zu 95% schrottiger Billigmurks aus China eventuell sind die kleinteile(wirbel,einhänger) noch zu gebrauchen....hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.....3 Kogha Telegrundruten a 7,50€ die mit 40gr beim auswerfen kaputtgebrochen sind.....und zwar alle 3.....2 Kogha Crown Welsrollen die von Durchschnittskarpfen zerlegt wurden.....Kogha Rodpod wo schon beim ersten Aufbau die Beine abfallen.....Schirm mit "wasserdichten" Überwurf......wo man schon so durch die nähte schauen kann......beim ersten test im Garten regelrecht abgesoffen............alles einfach nur Schrott:v.....tja





Das Sortiment ist wie bei jedem Anbierer so das der eine was findet und der andere weniger. Wer eine Rute oder Rolle im untersten Preisbereich bestellt sollte ahnen was ihn erwartet. Darum geht es aber nicht, genausowenig wie darum ob man mit billigem Gerät Fische fangen kann. Das geht zweifelsohne...

Nur die scheinbar doch immer wieder auftretenden Probleme mit Versand / Abrechnung / Kundenbetreuung, die scheinen halt real zu existieren. Jeden der davon berichtet als "Quirulanten" (was auch immer damit gemeint ist, quirlt der was?) zu bezeichnen ist halt ein bisscehn einfach - ähnlich als würde man sagen jeder der bei Askari kauft will nur billigsten Schund - beides stimmt nicht.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Spector schrieb:


> meine Meinung zu Askari!!
> 
> Askari Eigenmarken(Perca,Kogha und co.) ist zu 95% schrottiger Billigmurks aus China eventuell sind die kleinteile(wirbel,einhänger) noch zu gebrauchen....hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.....3 Kogha Telegrundruten a 7,50€ die mit 40gr beim auswerfen kaputtgebrochen sind.....und zwar alle 3.....2 Kogha Crown Welsrollen die von Durchschnittskarpfen zerlegt wurden.....Kogha Rodpod wo schon beim ersten Aufbau die Beine abfallen.....Schirm mit "wasserdichten" Überwurf......wo man schon so durch die nähte schauen kann......beim ersten test im Garten regelrecht abgesoffen............alles einfach nur Schrott:v.....tja man kann ja dort auch markenware kaufe.....nur kostet die dann in den meisten fällen sogar mehr als bei anderen I-netshops.......
> 
> nun ja jeder kann ja kaufen wie,wo und was er will......




Meinst DU allen ernstes das die Hochgelobten Marken wo anders hergestellt werden. ?????
Hast aber auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht--man man|uhoh:


----------



## Spector (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Meinst DU allen ernstes das die Hochgelobten Marken wo anders hergestellt werden. ?????
> Hast aber auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht--man man|uhoh:



nein meine ich nicht.....allerdings stimmt dort wenigstens die Qualität.....die Ruten waren zum Aalangeln und haben nichtmal das angegebene Wurfgewicht ausgehalten.......als die dinger ankamen musste ich erstmal die Ringe festkleben.....soviel mal zur hochgelobten Qualitätskontrolle bei Askari......die Rollen haben gut 60€/Stück gekostet.....da bieten andere Hersteller(Okuma,Ryobi z.B.) deutlich bessere Rollen für weniger Geld und Schirm mit Überwurf waren auch gut 100€..........waren also bis auf die Ruten noch nichtmal billige Askariprodukte


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ja, wenn es nichtmal Askari-Produkte waren, also Eigenmarken...dann kann man doch Askari maximal die Kontrolle beim Einpacken ankreiden? Der Umtausch ist doch aber kein Problem und kostenlos?
Und wenn die Ruten Eigenmarken waren, haben die doch 5 Jahre Garantie? Also meine Stellfisch wurde gegen eine neue getäuscht, obwohl nur am Rollenhalter was abgeplatzt war! Und obwohl ich die nichtmal selber bestellt hab, sondern über einen Kumpel und die vier Jahre alt war!??


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Einfach herrlich, daß es noch Angler mit meiner Meinung gibt! Früher ging es um den großen Fang, heut ist der nix mehr wert, wenn auf der Rute nicht wenigstens Daiwa steht und auf der Rolle die XXX Supertollschnur ist!
> Nebenbei...der beste Angler, den ich kenne und der eigentlich immer fängt, fischt mit altem Silstar und Lidl-Kram, besitz eine Art Kunstköder (5 Spinnerfische in verschiedenen Größen) und fängt IMMER!



Damit hätten wir wieder ein Klischee bedient - vom alten Opa mit seiner zwanzig Jahre alten 2,40m Telerute der aufgrund seiner Erfahrung und seines Könnens mehr Fische aus dem Wasser holt als die ganzen Karpfenprofis mit ihrer High-Tec Ausrüstung ...


Sicher ist das ein schönes Bild was in der Realität nur noch sehr selten dann meist an kleinen Gewässer "real" wird.

Sicher wird einer der mit einer 2,40m Tele unterwegs ist, dafür aber schon 20 Jahre fischt und dass Gewässer wie seine Westentasche kennt mehr fangen als einer der zwar Takle f. 1.000 € dabei hat, damit aber nicht umgehen kann und das Gewässer nicht kennt.

Wird das Gewässer größer und der Angeldruck steigt so steigen damit auch die Anforderungen an das Material und der Angler mit dem 1000 € Takle ist kein Dau ist sondern ein "gestandener Fischer" der dazulernt wird irgendwann der Punkt erreicht wo der 1000 € Takle Fischer trotz Rückstand bei der Erfahrung und Gewässerkundigkeit den alten Fischer mit seiner 2,40m Telerute "überholt" weil er mit seiner Gerätschaft einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat.

Deshalb erzählt jeder Kogha-Fischer die Geschichte vom alten Mann und seiner Telerute in der Hoffnung dass sie bei ihm auch eintrifft .... #g

Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir wieder ein Klischee bedient - vom alten Opa mit seiner zwanzig Jahre alten 2,40m Telerute der aufgrund seiner Erfahrung und seines Könnens mehr Fische aus dem Wasser holt als die ganzen Karpfenprofis mit ihrer High-Tec Ausrüstung ...
> 
> 
> Sicher ist das ein schönes Bild was in der Realität nur noch sehr selten dann meist an kleinen Gewässer "real" wird.
> ...



Schön gesagt und sicher teilweise zutreffend! Allerdings hat der Herr durchaus verschiedene Ruten, Rollen usw., nur halt nicht wirklich hochklassiges Material von namhaften Marken! Was ich damit sagen wollte war eher, daß man mit ner Brandungsrute für 20 Euro nicht schlechter fängt als mit ner 500 Euro Rute! Den Fisch interessiert doch letztlich der Köder und ich glaube, das wird gern vergessen! Fischfinger und Erfahrung sind wichtiger als Gerät!
Ach ja, und in dem beschriebenen Fall beschränkt sich das nicht auf ein Gewässer...er fängt eigentlich immer!


----------



## manolo86 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich finde es geht doch mehr um die Wertschätzung die man den Angelsachen bzw. der Erfahrung zukommen lässt. Und ich finde in der heutigen Zeit wird mehr Wert auf Tackle gelegt, als auf alles andere.
Also ich muss sagen ich kaufe mir jetzt keinen Billigschrott, sondern habe auch Ruten von Shimano mit einer Arc und einer Sargus. Nur ich will mich jetzt nicht mit den Sachen als Angler definieren, sondern ich habe sie aus qualitativen Gründen, weil ich mir nicht jedes Jahr neue Sachen kaufen will.
So im Schnitt kostet bei mir eine Kombo so 150-200 Euro, was ich schon recht teuer finde. Nur würde ich mir niemals eine Kombo für 1500 Euro kufen, weil der Mehrnutzen einfach zu gering ist. 
Viele Leute kaufen sich halt diese teuren Angelsachen weil es ihr Hobby ist und einfach nur Spaß daran haben, was ja auch völlig in ordnung ist.
Das Hauptproblem liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten Angler durch Zeitschriften und durch "Profis" i-welcher Firmen so maßiv manipuliert werden, dass sich viele keine subjektive Meinung mehr bilden können, was ich schon echt schlimm finde.


----------



## cyberpeter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Schön gesagt und sicher teilweise zutreffend! Allerdings hat der Herr durchaus verschiedene Ruten, Rollen usw., nur halt nicht wirklich hochklassiges Material von namhaften Marken! Was ich damit sagen wollte war eher, daß man mit ner Brandungsrute für 20 Euro nicht schlechter fängt als mit ner 500 Euro Rute! Den Fisch interessiert doch letztlich der Köder und ich glaube, das wird gern vergessen! Fischfinger und Erfahrung sind wichtiger als Gerät!
> Ach ja, und in dem beschriebenen Fall beschränkt sich das nicht auf ein Gewässer...er fängt eigentlich immer!



Sicher fängt eine Brandungsrute für 20 € genausoviel wenn man die Fische damit erreichen kann. Stehe ich jedoch vor dem Problem dass die Fische weit draußen stehen dann fehlen mir mit schlechterm Takle (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) einfach die notwendigen 20-30 Meter und ich fange schlechter. 
Genauso ist es ist beim Karpfenfischen wenn die Fische aufgrund natürlicher Gegebenheiten oder Angeldruck weiter draußen zu finden sind dann schaue ich mit meiner 2,40 Meter Tele einfach schlecht aus gegen einen Angler mit 3,90m Karpfenrute der dann vielleicht noch zusätzlich über ein Futterboot verfügt. Beim Spinnfischen wenn ... das kann man unendlich weiterführen.

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist das an kleineren Gewässern "Taklenachteile" halt einfach weniger stark zu Tage treten. An großen und schwierig zu befischenden Gewässern kann das entsprechende Takle eben den Unterschied machen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Alsoooo, ich glaube dass Askari sehr viele Probleme mit dem Managment hat, weil ich nicht glauben möchte dass da hinter den Fehlern Absicht (Betrug) bzw. System steckt, obwohl ich nun mitbekommen habe dass viele ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich hier gemacht haben. Aus meinen Erfahrungen legen die keinen bzw. nur sehr wenig Wert dass man Kunden gut bedient. 

Meine Erfahrung mit Askari.

Aber es gibt bei Askari ab und zu Schnäppchen wo man mit kalkulierten Risiko bestellen kann und es dann für diesen Laden bei solchen Bestellungen kaum Gewinn gibt. 

"Wichtige Bestellungen" mache ich bei guten Händlern


----------



## kaic (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also ich habe schon öftres dort bestellt und noch keine Probleme gehabt. Die Ware kam zügig und die Preise stimmten. Selbst ein Umtausch eines Artikels wegen falscher Größe war kein Problem.
Wer eine Rute für 7,50 Euro bestellt   und Super Qualität erwartet dem kann doch keiner helfen....


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



kaic schrieb:


> also ich habe schon öftres dort bestellt und noch keine Probleme gehabt. Die Ware kam zügig und die Preise stimmten. Selbst ein Umtausch eines Artikels wegen falscher Größe war kein Problem.
> Wer eine Rute für 7,50 Euro bestellt und Super Qualität erwartet dem kann doch keiner helfen....


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich denke, man muss das einfach differenziert sehen! Ne noch so tolle Rute nützt nix, wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann! Und ein Könner wirft mit ner billigen Rute wahrscheinlich besser, als ein Möchtegern mit Super-Gerät! Daneben spielt natürlich Erfahrung, Gewässerkenntnis, das Einstellen auf die Situation am Wasser usw.die Hauptrolle! Nur habe ich oft den Eindruck, daß das Gerät wichtiger ist, als die neudeutsch sogenannten "Soft-Skills"! Profi XY fängt mit der Mega-Super-Duper-Rute riesige Fische! Und das geht mit billigem Gerät genauso! Ich denke, die meisten Karpfen (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben), lassen sich auch mit Silverman-Gerät aber entsprechendem Zubehör (Futterboot meinetwegen) und guten Ködern fangen, ohne dafür unendlich Geld auszugeben! 
Aber wir sind wohl weg vom Thema! 
Kurz...ich und meine Freunde können über Askari bisher nichts schlechtes sagen, weder von der Qualität noch von der Lieferzeit oder dem Service und ich gehe davon aus, daß es vielen genauso geht! Offensichtlich gibt es aber Kunden, wo es mit der Bestellabwicklung nicht so gut lief! Die Ursachen kenne ich nicht, mir bzw. uns wurde immer geholfen! Über die Qualität kann man streiten, für 5 Euro gibts auch bei Askari nur Gerät zum Fische fangen, aber nichts, was Spaß macht! In der niedrigen bis mittleren Preisklasse ist Askari absolut konkurrenzfähig und bei Zubehör vom Preis her fast konkurrenzlos! Teure Ruten usw.würde ich eher beim Händler kaufen, um sie in der Hand zu haben und dann eben handeln, bis der Preis stimmt! So wäre mein Fazit!


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



kaic schrieb:


> Wer eine Rute für 7,50 Euro bestellt   und Super Qualität erwartet dem kann doch keiner helfen....



Ja ja ja...eben! Und auf sowas geben die noch 5 (fünf) Jahre Garantie! Dann schick ich den "Schrott" halt zurück! Für mich ist der Einkauf risikolos!


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich denke, man muss das einfach differenziert sehen! Ne noch so tolle Rute nützt nix, wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann! Und ein Könner wirft mit ner billigen Rute wahrscheinlich besser, als ein Möchtegern mit Super-Gerät! Daneben spielt natürlich Erfahrung, Gewässerkenntnis, das Einstellen auf die Situation am Wasser usw.die Hauptrolle! Nur habe ich oft den Eindruck, daß das Gerät wichtiger ist, als die neudeutsch sogenannten "Soft-Skills"! Profi XY fängt mit der Mega-Super-Duper-Rute riesige Fische! Und das geht mit billigem Gerät genauso! Ich denke, die meisten Karpfen (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben), lassen sich auch mit Silverman-Gerät aber entsprechendem Zubehör (Futterboot meinetwegen) und guten Ködern fangen, ohne dafür unendlich Geld auszugeben!
> Aber wir sind wohl weg vom Thema!
> Kurz...ich und meine Freunde können über Askari bisher nichts schlechtes sagen, weder von der Qualität noch von der Lieferzeit oder dem Service und ich gehe davon aus, daß es vielen genauso geht! Offensichtlich gibt es aber Kunden, wo es mit der Bestellabwicklung nicht so gut lief! Die Ursachen kenne ich nicht, mir bzw. uns wurde immer geholfen! Über die Qualität kann man streiten, für 5 Euro gibts auch bei Askari nur Gerät zum Fische fangen, aber nichts, was Spaß macht! In der niedrigen bis mittleren Preisklasse ist Askari absolut konkurrenzfähig und bei Zubehör vom Preis her fast konkurrenzlos! Teure Ruten usw.würde ich eher beim Händler kaufen, um sie in der Hand zu haben und dann eben handeln, bis der Preis stimmt! So wäre mein Fazit!



Ich glaube Du willst mich nicht verstehen. Vielleicht geht es mit einem Beispiel. 

War mit einem Kumpel beim Spinnfischen. Ich hatte damals eine Prologic WG 20-60g+Abu Sorön im Einsatz- zusammen etwas unter 500g.  Der Kumpel, der sonst eigentlich eher Ansitzangler ist, mit einer DAM Onliner Spinnrute die fast genauso viel wiegt wie bei mir Rute und Rolle zusammen dazu noch eine NoName Spinnrolle mit ca. 380g - also in der Hand wiegt das Set fast 800g.

Es kam wie es kommen mußte. Zum einen war mit dem schweren Gerät die Köderführung alles andere als optimal, nach ca. 30 Minuten kamen bei ihm erste ermüdungserscheinungen und der  Arm wurde schon richtig schwer und den Biß den er dann nach ca. 45 Minuten kam konnte er nicht richtig verwerten weil der Arm einfach schon zu schwer war. Ich konnte am selben Tag noch zwei Hechte verhaften weil ich nach einer Stunde immer noch realtiv fit war.

Er hat gespart - am falschen Ende ...


----------



## jirgel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> so ist es. Obwohl es Kunden gibt wo wirklich was schiefgegangen ist.
> 
> MfG Algon




@ Algon 

So bald Menschen am Werk sind passiern Fehler das ist normal ab und zu geht was schief may be das macht uns menschlich und verschieden. 

Aber deswegen austicken und allen die Schuld geben wieso bringt ja nichts und die meißten Firmen heutzutage sind sowieso überkuland und nicht mal das reicht. 

Sie tauschen wo sie nicht mal mehr müssten nur um denn Kunden zufrieden zu stellen und das reicht auch schon nicht mehr aus.


----------



## dukewolf (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Für mich ist dieser Thread langsam echt für d. A.
Sorry
Es geht doch hier nicht um Mitglieder die einen eigenen Laden besitzen, sondern um die Art wie man als Kunde bei Askari behandelt wird.
Und welche Qualität und Quantität Askari bringt.
Bei Großkonzernen geht der kleine Kunde ganz einfach in der Masse unter.


----------



## Spector (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



kaic schrieb:


> also ich habe schon öftres dort bestellt und noch keine Probleme gehabt. Die Ware kam zügig und die Preise stimmten. Selbst ein Umtausch eines Artikels wegen falscher Größe war kein Problem.
> Wer eine Rute für 7,50 Euro bestellt   und Super Qualität erwartet dem kann doch keiner helfen....



das ich für 7,50€ keine topruten bekomme,war mir schon klar......trotzdem kann man meiner Meinung nach festsitzende Ringe und das bewältigen von 40gr. Blei +Tauwurm bei 60gr. Wurfgewicht erwarten......außerdem waren die Ruten ja auch nur zum Aalansitz gedacht wo ich öffters abends mal mit meinem Moped losfahre

@vermesser 
waren alles Askari eigenmarken....hab mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt.....ich meinte das es bis auf die Ruten keine "besonders billigen" Askariprodukte


----------



## vermesser (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du willst mich nicht verstehen. Vielleicht geht es mit einem Beispiel.
> 
> War mit einem Kumpel beim Spinnfischen. Ich hatte damals eine Prologic WG 20-60g+Abu Sorön im Einsatz- zusammen etwas unter 500g.  Der Kumpel, der sonst eigentlich eher Ansitzangler ist, mit einer DAM Onliner Spinnrute die fast genauso viel wiegt wie bei mir Rute und Rolle zusammen dazu noch eine NoName Spinnrolle mit ca. 380g - also in der Hand wiegt das Set fast 800g.
> 
> ...



Doch, ich versteh das schon. Und beim Spinnfischen spare ich nicht, also nix für ungut. Ich denke, das geht auch zu weit weg vom Thema.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Servus. Ich würde sagen wenn ihm die Rute nach 45minuten zu schwer war sollte er nicht immer nur Bleistifte Spitzen sondern mal was Körperliches Arbeiten. Früher hatten wir Vollglasspinnruten und keiner hat gejammert wegen dem Gewicht, da hatte die Rute schon mal 500 bis 800gramm ohne Rolle.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du willst mich nicht verstehen. Vielleicht geht es mit einem Beispiel.
> 
> War mit einem Kumpel beim Spinnfischen. Ich hatte damals eine Prologic WG 20-60g+Abu Sorön im Einsatz- zusammen etwas unter 500g.  Der Kumpel, der sonst eigentlich eher Ansitzangler ist, mit einer DAM Onliner Spinnrute die fast genauso viel wiegt wie bei mir Rute und Rolle zusammen dazu noch eine NoName Spinnrolle mit ca. 380g - also in der Hand wiegt das Set fast 800g.
> 
> ...



nach ner halben stunde wegen 300 g den biß nicht verwerten und dann aufs gerät schieben?
leute machts doch mal halblang.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



antonio schrieb:


> nach ner halben stunde wegen 300 g den biß nicht verwerten und dann aufs gerät schieben?
> leute machts doch mal halblang.
> 
> antonio


 

Ich weiß ja nicht, meine Telerutenspinnzeit ist schon wenig her, da war ich so 16 und hatte mit einer "Butt- und Heringsrute" und einer "Quick SC 4" auch um die 800 gramm in der Hand. Gummifische gabs da zwar noch nicht, aber irgendwie war auch nix zu verwerten.

Am Spinner und Blinker waren die Hechte halt einfach dran. Ganz ohne blitzschnelle Reaktionsgabe, fast-taper-action und das ganze Gedöns. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte aus vielerlei Gründen meine Spinncombos nicht mehr missen. Gefangen habe ich aber auch mit dem Bolzergerät früherer Tage, keine Frage. Reimt sich sogar.


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Es kam wie es kommen mußte. Zum einen war mit dem schweren Gerät die Köderführung alles andere als optimal, nach ca. 30 Minuten kamen bei ihm erste ermüdungserscheinungen und der  Arm wurde schon richtig schwer und den Biß den er dann nach ca. 45 Minuten kam konnte er nicht richtig verwerten weil der Arm einfach schon zu schwer war. Ich konnte am selben Tag noch zwei Hechte verhaften weil ich nach einer Stunde immer noch realtiv fit war.



sowas aber auch. sch..... Askari.|rolleyes


MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich denke, man muss das einfach differenziert sehen! Ne noch so tolle Rute nützt nix, wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann! Und ein Könner wirft mit ner billigen Rute wahrscheinlich besser, als ein Möchtegern mit Super-Gerät! Daneben spielt natürlich Erfahrung, Gewässerkenntnis, das Einstellen auf die Situation am Wasser usw.die Hauptrolle!



Wir sind zwar inzwischen total weg vom Thema, aber mal blöd gefragt: Warum glaubt ihr das jeder der keine Billig-Silverman-Ausrüstung fischt keine Ahnung hat?

Was passiert wenn jemand der angeln kann und Gewässerkenntnis hat etc dann auch noch hochwertiges Gerät hat? Vorstellbar das er noch mehr fängt?

Lasst uns doch mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen, wenn solche Diskussionen sachlich nix neues mehr bringen kommt immer ide eine Seite und erklärt wer nicht den billigsten Ramsch kauft braucht das eh nur zum profilieren und kann nicht angeln, was die andere Seite dann standartmässig mit dem Vorwurf von Neid kontert... Beides ist Sinnfrei, auch wenn sicher beim einen oder anderen ein Funke Wahrheit drinsteckt. Es hat halt nur nix mit dem Thema zu tun...

|offtopic|offtopic|offtopic

Das letzte Beispiel bringt nix, schlechte oder schwere Ausrüstung kann man üpberall kaufen, und fast von jedem Hersteller - da macht der den Fehler der die Sachen kauft, nicht der Händler.

PS: Auch wenns für den Spruch gleich Mecker gibt: Das die Länge egal ist sagen auch nur die mit einem Kurzen... :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar inzwischen total weg vom Thema, aber mal blöd gefragt: Warum glaubt ihr das jeder der keine Billig-Silverman-Ausrüstung fischt keine Ahnung hat?


 

Mal ne andere Frage: Warum fühlst du dich eigentlich IMMER angepinkelt, wenn die Tacklebezogenheit ein wenig kritisiert wird?

Kein Mensch glaubt, dass nur diejenigen Ahnung haben, die Lidl-Gerät fischen. Und das hat auch keiner hier so ausgedrückt. Ich weiß aber dennoch, dass neben dem richtigen Arbeitsgerät auch noch ne ganze Menge anderer Faktoren ins Spiel kommen: Gewässerkenntnis, bisschen Begabung und, man höre und staune, auch Glück. 

Kein Mensch kritisiert die Stellas und VHFs und Spinn Systems..., wer das Geld hat und gerne dafür ausgibt, bitte schön, aber entscheidend sind sie doch nicht, um eínen guten Angler zu kennzeichnen. Genau so wenig wie die Vollglasspinnruten vor 40 Jahren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar inzwischen total weg vom Thema, aber mal blöd gefragt: Warum glaubt ihr das jeder der keine Billig-Silverman-Ausrüstung fischt keine Ahnung hat?
> ...
> 
> Was passiert wenn jemand der angeln kann und Gewässerkenntnis hat etc dann auch noch hochwertiges Gerät hat? Vorstellbar das er noch mehr fängt?



Wer glaubt das denn so?

Dein Umkehrschluß ist konstruiert.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also - angefangen hat der Trööt mal mit schlechter Erfahrung bei Askari - da ging es um Service - bzw. um die Behandlung von kunden nun ließt er sich etwa so, wie damals der "Discounter-Angelzubehör-Trööt".

Billig oder teuer war nicht die Ausgangsfrage - und bei Askari und deren Eigenmarken kann ich nicht mitreden, da ich dort noch nie bestellt habe.

Ich angle seit meiner Kindheit und habe angefangen mit Gerät von meinem Dad, das teilweise auch noch "antik" war - viele der alten Ruten und Rollen sind noch im Gebrauch - und sie haben das, was mir heute beim modernen Kram fehlt: nämlich Stil und einen gewissen Charme - das ist so wie mit den Oldtimern und den "High-Tech-Autos" - klar können die Neuen Sachen vieles aufgrund des technischen Fortschritts usw. - trotzdem haben die alten und einfachen Dinge ihren Charme.

"China-Ware" ist im Angelsektor heute ohnehin das Meiste, Qualitätsunterschiede gibt es sicher auch, aber beispielsweise meine Rhein-Ruten sind wirklich billiger Kram, weil die einfach im Einsatz zu sehr leiden und mir teure Ruten dafür viel zu schade wären, da ich nicht der Typ Angler bin, der zu Hause sitzt und nach dem Angeln alles demontiert - reinigt, ölt & fettet - das müßte man bei edlem Kram aber machen, um lange Freude daran zu haben!

Ich kenne bei mir an der Talsperre einige Vereinskollegen "Ü-70" Jahre, die auch heute noch mit ihrem "Primitiv-Tackle" die wirklich fetten Karpfen und Zander fangen, wenn sie es wollen und die von "Boilies" und "Fox" höchstens mal gehört haben.

Sie haben Gewässerkenntnis und Erfahrung, die all die kleinen Möchtegern-Pros auch mit ihrem noch so teurem Tackle nicht mitkaufen können!

;O)

Es ist wie mit allem:

Schön (und subjektiv gut) ist, was gefällt!

Ich fahre auch einen Golf, der mich von A nach B bringt, obwohl ich nicht sooooo schlecht verdiene und kann mir weiß Gott etwas schöneres Vorstellen, ABER ein Auto hat für mich nicht die höchste Priorität - andere fahren tollere Autos (und manche davon können sie sich sogar leisten!), weil es ihnen wichtig ist.

Beim Angeln empfinde ich es manchmal, als würde z.Zt. gerade bei jüngeren Kollegen eine Art "Wettrüsten" stattfinden und wer nicht Tackle auf einem gewissen Preislevel mithat, der wird belächelt - das widerum finde ich sehr amüsant, weil mich das an Tennisclub-Zeiten erinnert - dort waren auch alle furchtbar "versnobt" und ein Junge aus einer sozial schwachen Familie fegte die ganzen "von Beruf Sohn Kinder" bei uns im Ort mit einem uralt Holz-Schläger damals vom Platz, weil er einfach gut war!

Hihi - der hatte auch keine Freunde dort bei den Snob-Kindern!(und er jammerte nicht, weil ihm wegen dem schweren Schläger die Schulter wehtat - gelle?!).


So, nun aber mal wieder zum Thema - Versandhandel ist bei Angelkram nicht mein Ding - auch nicht Askari - es sei denn, die haben etwas günstig im Angebot, was ich schonmal in der Hand hatte und von dem ich weiß, dass ich es haben will!

Vieles von dem, was ich hier gelesen habe, würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen, weil ich Gott sei Dank keinen Anwalt brauche, um meine Rechte als Kunde durchzusetzen, aber wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde, scheint es ja auch viele zufriedene Kunden zu geben, sonst wäre Askari einfach nicht so groß am Markt!

Wenn die bei Lieferungen wirklich so schlecht sind, dann habt ihr doch alle die Möglichkeit, persönlich mal in einer Filiale vorbei zu fahren, was ich ohnehin viel lieber mag, als per Bestellung die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, oder irgendwelche "Ersatzlieferungen" über mich ergehen zu lassen!

Ernie


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Also mein Paket ist von Mittwoch auf Heute gekommen naja heute abend sehe ich ob alles drinn is aber nochwas bei askari bestelle ich nicht mehr
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:




Na dann lass es doch einfach.|uhoh:
Geh in die Schule lerne einen Beruf und gründe eine Familie.#6


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

mein Eindruck, wenn man das hier alles so liest, ist der das die Kunden die zufrieden sind, doch eher der älteren Fraktion angehören. Kann das sein????

MfG Algon


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> - andere fahren tollere Autos (und manche davon können sie sich sogar leisten!),



|jump:    :m


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@Algon:

Das könnte daran liegen, dass die älteren Kunden in der Schule noch richtig lesen gelernt haben und wissen, was sie so bestellen, weil sie vor und bei der Bestellung ihr Hirn einschalten und auch benutzen!

;O)

...nur so ein Gedanke!

E.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Mich kotzt es an, wenn 12 oder 13 Jährige hier einen Blödsinn posten ,nur um mitreden zu können.:v
Zu 99,9% sind solche Postings an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
Gehts in Detail (zb Foto) kommt nix mehr.|uhoh:

Pokemon lässt grüßen|bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich stellt, ist, ab welchem Preis man diese Vorteile bereits erwerben kann. Und hier denke ich im Großen und Ganzen, dass man das locker im u-100€ Bereich kann. Darüber sind die fangbezogene Vorteile objektiv wohl nicht feststellbar. Was nicht heißt, dass es trotzdem gute Gründe geben kann, in noch höherpreisiges Material zu investieren...
> 
> Ne andere Sache ist, ob bloße Fangmaximierung geht, nicht auch eine fragwürdige Einstellung zum Angeln an sich ist...



Auf jeden Fall, es gibt wirklich gutes Angelgerät auch für kleines Geld - wobei ich das bei Ruten und Rollen unter 20€ noch nicht sehe, aber egal.

Fangmaximierung ist doch völlig egal, es geht um den Spaß beim Angeln. Ich finde es macht mehr Spaß wenn man sich auf sein Gerät verlassen kann. Ich habe früher als Jungangler der sich sein Zeug mit Nebenjobs finanzieren musste auch viel billiges Gerät, bin aber froh das ich es heute nicht mehr fischen muss. Ruckelnde Bremsen, abgebrochene Haken und Kunstköder und einmal ein im Drill abgebrochener Kurbelarm der Rolle sind mir negativ in Erinnerung geblieben... :m Da waren alte (aber gute!) Ruten und Rollen von Opa klar besser als die neuen billigen von Askari (damals noch Brüggemann) oder Moritz.

Aber ich sage es noch mal: Es ging hier doch nicht um billiges oder teures Gerät, das hat nix mit Askari zu tun. Billigen Schund kann man auch woanders kaufen - und der hält dann auch nicht länger. Genauso kann man ja auch bei Askari hochwertiges Gerät kaufen - das ist auch nicht schlechter als wenn man es woanders kauft.

Einzig der Service von Askari, um den sollte es doch hier gehen. Und mit dem habe ich eben schon - wie wohl auch einige andere - Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Servus. Fakt ist fast jeder Hersteller von Angelgerät hat gute und weniger gute Sachen im Angebot. Ich habe mit einer Pfefferrrohrrute angefangen zu Fischen, danach kahmen Vollglasruten, Hohlglasruten und dann Kohlefasergemischruten zur Krönung dann Kohlefaser. Gefangen habe ich mit allen Ruten. Fazit die Kohlefaserruten waren natülich leichter schneller und das Angeln machte mehr spass damit. Mich stört an den ganzen Taklediskusionen nur die Aussagen billig ist immer Schrott und nur das Teure von der oder der Marke ist gut. Ich habe schon genug teure Ruten und Rollen gesehen die zu Bruch gingen ohne die Schuld des Anglers. Es gibt halt Leute die sich keine Rute um 100.- leisten können nur die gehen auch gerne Angeln und wollen nicht wie ich es schon erlebt habe Verar.... werden weils nicht die Überausrüstung haben. Ich erlebe es fast jeden Tag hier im Forum wenn wer nach ner Rute oder Rolle fragt, die ersten Antworten leg was drauf und kauf die oder die. Wenn ich die Rute oder Rolle nicht kenne geb ich keinen Komentar ab und versuch nicht Demjenigen meine Lieblingsmarke unterzujubeln.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ein Junge aus einer sozial schwachen Familie fegte die ganzen "von Beruf Sohn Kinder" bei uns im Ort mit einem uralt Holz-Schläger damals vom Platz, weil er einfach gut war!


 

Hmmhmm. Ich spiele ganz gut Tischtennis. Früher auch im Verein, kam ich in meinem ersten Jahr bei den Erwachsenen in die zweite Kreisliga, erstes Paarkreuz und war mächtig stolz darauf, so 95% meiner Spiele zu gewinnen. 

Eines Tages war wieder ein Spiel angesagt. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, dass mein Gegner mindestens 50 war und, jetzt kommts, im Rollstuhl saß.
15 Minuten später hatte mich der Typ von der Platte gefegt. Er hatte es einfach drauf!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> mein Eindruck, wenn man das hier alles so liest, ist der das die Kunden die zufrieden sind, doch eher der älteren Fraktion angehören. Kann das sein????



Das ist weil sie - wie Du - so geduldig auf ihre Lieferung warten und auch gene die Ersatz- oder Fehllieferung 3 mal zurücksenden. 

Eventuell ändern sich da einfach die Zeiten, heute werden eben oft schnelle, komplette und fehlerfreie Lieferungen erwartet.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@ Kohlmeise:

...der ehemalige Leiter meiner Jugendgruppe beim Angeln ist auch so ein Phänomen - der fängt Zander, wo kein anderer jemals einen Zander gefangen hat!

Frag´ mich nicht, wie genau - aber er hat es drauf´ und fischt mit einem Krempel, den andere für Sperrmüll halten würden!

Toller Kerl, asbach uralt und ich freue mich immer, wenn ich ihn noch am Wasser antreffe!

E.


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Eventuell ändern sich da einfach die Zeiten, heute werden eben oft schnelle, komplette und fehlerfreie Lieferungen erwartet.



weil Ihr Gören alle verwöhnt seid!!!!:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise:
> ...der ehemalige Leiter meiner Jugendgruppe beim Angeln ist auch so ein Phänomen - der fängt Zander, wo kein anderer jemals einen Zander gefangen hat!


 

Ich kenne auch so einen, der fing seit seinem allerersten Jahr nach der Prüfung. 30 Mann am Wasser, er als einizger mit grünen, nylonummantelten Tauen als Vorfächer und irgendwelchen uralten eingefrorenen Köfis...
Und am Ende hatte er 2 Zander und alle anderen gar nix.


----------



## ranndale (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

KOMMT IHR NICHMAL ZUM THEMA ZURÜCK ODER WAS SOLL DAS WERDEN HIR ? ALLES ANDERE SCHREIBT AUF UND SCHICKT AN JEMANDEN DER ES WISSEN WILL : mist shift |krach:  
sry
gruss
rann:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> mein Eindruck, wenn man das hier alles so liest, ist der das die Kunden die zufrieden sind, doch eher der älteren Fraktion angehören. Kann das sein????
> 
> MfG Algon



Das könnte daran liegen, dass die Älteren schon sehr viele Fehler gemacht haben, mit denen sich die Jüngeren noch rumplagen müssen. 
Jedenfalls wäre mir das, was dem Themenstarter passiert ist, in dieser Form nicht unterlaufen.

Vielleicht wissen die älteren, oder sind eher in der Lage zu verstehen, dass der " Billig-Wahn " irgendwie finanziert werden muß. Dass, je größer ein Laden wird, er um so mehr Mitarbeiter braucht. Dass, um so billiger er verkauft, um so mehr an Personalkosten sparen muß. Nicht umsonst heißt es: Wenn ein Unternehmer seine Angestellten mit Peanuts füttert, muss er sich nicht wundern, eines Tages nur noch von Affen umgeben zu sein. 
Ist nicht so despektierlich gemeint, wie es sich anhört.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass gut ausgebildetes und leistungsbereites Personal viel Geld kostet. Ergo kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Askari besonders gut ausgebildete und motivierte Angestellte hat, ganz sicher nicht in der Verpackung. Trotzdem bekommen die Jungs und Mädels in dieser Tätigkeit richtig Druck. Als Ersatz für Motivation ( nicht nur bei Askari, sondern generell in der Versandbranche ).
Ein gewisses Fehlerpotential kalkuliert der Geschäftsmann dabei ein. 

Wenn ich das also weiß, und trotzdem bei einem großen Versandhändler bestelle, dann muß ich ganz einfach damit rechnen dass nicht alles reibungslos klappt. 
Und dann bin ich zum einen besonders sorgfältig und vorsichtig bei der Bestellung und der Nachverfolgung, zahle in keinem Fall eine Rechnung ungeprüft, erwarte nicht wirklich eine vollständige Lieferung und weiß dass ich bei Reklamationen besondere Geduld haben muß.

Um das zu vermeiden, kauf ich alles, was mir wichtig ist niemals über den Versand, sondern geh zum nächsten Händler wo es Ware gegen Geld im sofortigen Tausch und nach vorheriger Prüfung des gekauften gibt. Dafür zahle ich dann gerne auch den einen oder anderen Taler mehr.  

Und, da ich oben ein wenig despektierlich über Personal und Motivation geschrieben habe:

Wer schonmal im Versand gearbeitet hat oder wie ich, einen Einblick in Planung und Durchführung hatte, der weiß auch dass die Leute dort in aller Regel zu sehr niedrigen Löhnen arbeiten und unter enormem Druck stehen. Und ich möchte denjenigen der sich hier über mangelnden Service oder mangelnde Zuverlässigkeit äußert, gerne mal dort mit Freude, Motivation und Engagement fehlerarm arbeiten sehen. Die zahlen in Wirklichkeit den Preis dafür, dass wir Geiz ist Geil einkaufen können.
Wie gesagt, das bezieht sich nicht auf Askari speziell sondern auf die ganze Internetbranche.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ranndale schrieb:


> KOMMT IHR NICHMAL ZUM THEMA ZURÜCK ODER WAS SOLL DAS WERDEN HIR ? ALLES ANDERE SCHREIBT AUF UND SCHICKT AN JEMANDEN DER ES WISSEN WILL : mist shift |krach:
> sry
> gruss
> rann:vik:


 
Dein Name ist Programm oder was?

Lies doch woanders! ;O)

Schöner Schreibstil übrigens - gepaart mit toller Rechtschreibung!

E.

PS:

Ralle:

Du hast es so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht - alle wollen alles billiger - da gibt es eben einfach eine Schmerzgrenze und irgendwer zahlt den Preis dafür - egal ob der Verbraucher, oder der arme Angestellte!

Ernie


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Servus. Fehler passieren nun mal kommt immer darauf an wie man mit den Fehlern umgeht. Ich bestelle relativ viel bei Hiki dort hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt doch einmal 24stunden Versand bezahlt und die Ware brauchte 3 Tage. Ich habe per Mail reklamiert und die zuviel brechneten Versandkosten entweder Bar oder als Gutschrift, hatte die Wahl zurückbekommen. Habe mir jetzt beim Hiki eine Fliegenrute gesehn ist nicht lieferbar ich telefonisch nachgefragt und eine ehrliche Antwort bekommen sie wissen nicht ab wann sie lieferbar ist. Solche Sachen sind für mich auch wichtig. Wichtig ist mir auch das ich auf Rechnung kaufen kann. Mit Ersatzlieferungen würde ich echt sauer werden oder wenn auf der Hp lieferbar steht und dann nicht auf Lager ist. Was mit bei Askari stört die haben in der Nähe von mir ein Verteilerzentrum und ich kann die Ware nicht dort begutachten und abholen, geht nur per Post und Nachnahme oder Vorkasse.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Mit Ersatzlieferungen würde ich echt sauer werden .....


deshalb kann man ja die Bestellung, nach dem man die AGB gelesen hat, und damit nicht einverstanden ist, abrechen.

MfG Algon


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dein Name ist Programm oder was?
> 
> Lies doch woanders! ;O)
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dass ist unterstes Niveau und sowas von ÄRMLICH, hier die Schreibfehler anzuführen. Dann müßten 2/3 aller User hier aus dem Forum aus deinen Augen dumm sein. Was machst den du dann noch hier als jemand der sich für "BESSER" hält?

Und vom Sinn her hat er absolut Recht.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Servus. @Algon  Sowas kann man doch nicht in die AGB schreiben. Wenn was nicht lieferbar ist ok aber nicht was anderes senden das man wieder zur Post rennen kann. Nö mit mir nicht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. @Algon  Sowas kann man doch nicht in die AGB schreiben.



Wieso denn nicht, Du must ja nicht dort bestellen.
Nur ist das der Punkt, das die AGB angeklickt werden ohne sie vorher zu lesen. Und wenn der Fall eintritt, mit dem man sich ja durch das bestätigen einverstanden erklärt hat, geht das Geschümpfe bzw Geschrei los. Man kann sich viel Ärger ersparen, den Anderen auch, wenn man sich* einfach mal die Mühe macht* und AGB liest.

MfG Algon


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dass ist unterstes Niveau und sowas von ÄRMLICH, hier die Schreibfehler anzuführen. Dann müßten 2/3 aller User hier aus dem Forum aus deinen Augen dumm sein. Was machst den du dann noch hier als jemand der sich für "BESSER" hält?
> 
> Und vom Sinn her hat er absolut Recht.


 

Das ist überhaupt nicht ärmlich. Es hängt nämlich nicht unbedingt von der Beherrschung der deutschen Rechtschreibung ab, in welchem Stil man hier postet. Der gute Randale hätte durchaus auch so was wie 

"Also Jungs, jetzt ist genug, lasst uns doch mal wieder zu Askari zurückkehren!"

posten können, wegen mir mit 65 Rechtschreibfehlern, und alles wäre doch easy. Aber nein, da zettelt er dann doch lieber leibhaftige Randale an. Ob das besser ist?

Zusatz: ich meine manchmal auch, eine gewisse Korrelation zwischen Rechtschreibung und aggressivem Schreibstil beobachten zu können, hmmm, ob das wohl zutrifft.
Ein anderer Zusammenhang schwebt mir auch grad im Kopf rum, den spar ich mir aber.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Das ganze schweift wieder vom Thema ab, und ich gebe dir bei vielem Recht und trotzdem ist es ein sehr niedriges Niveau die Rechtschreibfehler zu Kritisieren.

Ich finde es nicht gut anderen ihre Threads durch soetwas zu zerschiessen, oder? Natürlich kann man mal etwas abschweifen, aber hier ist es seit fast zwei Seiten voll vom eigentlichen Thema weg und das finde ich nicht gut. Und wenn man meint diese Reife zu haben sollte man dem Jungen wenigstens den gut gemeinten Sinn nicht absprechen.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Servus. Darum bestell ich nichts bei Askari, sondern beim Hiki Versand da gibts sowas nicht. Ich lese übrigens die AGB bei jedem Händler bevor ich bestelle. Askari arbeitet scheinbar mit der Masche die gute günstige Ware in den Shop und billiges Ersatzlump liefern in der Hoffnung das der Kunde damit er nicht extra zur Post laufen muß behält. Nein danke mit mir nicht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Das ganze schweift wieder vom Thema ab, und ich gebe dir bei vielem Recht und trotzdem ist es ein sehr niedriges Niveau die Rechtschreibfehler zu Kritisieren.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht gut anderen ihre Threads durch soetwas zu zerschiessen, oder? Natürlich kann man mal etwas abschweifen, aber hier ist es seit fast zwei Seiten voll vom eigentlichen Thema weg und das finde ich nicht gut. Und wenn man meint diese Reife zu haben sollte man dem Jungen wenigstens den gut gemeinten Sinn nicht absprechen.


Ich denke schon, dass es noch mit dem Thema zu tun hat, sich zu fragen, wie ein Großhandel a la Askari arbeitet und nach den Ursachen dafür zu fragen, wieso dem TE so etwas dort überhaupt passiert ist und wieso anscheinend viele Boardies dort schon trouble hatten & vermutlich auch (bedingt durch die Arbeitsweise von Askari und aller großen Versandhändler heutzutage) künftig zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz haben werden!

Ernie


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hatte schon vor Jahren keine guten Erfahrungen mit dem Laden. Ständig unvollständige oder falsche Lieferungen. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich es dann mal wieder versucht. Ich wollte einfach nur ein Zelt aus einem Sonderangebot und habe zwei riesige Pakete erahlten. Inhalt: 1. Hochsitz, 1 Waffenscharnk und diverser anderer Jagdbedarf. Das war definitiv die letzte Bestellung.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Inhalt: 1. Hochsitz, 1 Waffenscharnk und diverser anderer Jagdbedarf.


Du hast ein Zelt bestellt und bekommst einen Hochsitz und einen Waffenschrank??:q:q
zu Geil......:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Du hast ein Zelt bestellt und bekommst einen Hochsitz und einen Waffenschrank??:q:q
> zu Geil......:q
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Hättest das Zeug mal behalten, Mann!
#6
Bei Ebay vertickert wäre da noch ein ordentlicher Batzen übriggeblieben!


----------



## vermesser (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hihi, also das mit dem Waffenschrank ist echt zu geil...den hätte ich vertickt oder zum Rutenschrank gemacht und anschließend eine Minderlieferung geltend gemacht...hihi!!!!


----------



## vermesser (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer schonmal im Versand gearbeitet hat oder wie ich, einen Einblick in Planung und Durchführung hatte, der weiß auch dass die Leute dort in aller Regel zu sehr niedrigen Löhnen arbeiten und unter enormem Druck stehen. Und ich möchte denjenigen der sich hier über mangelnden Service oder mangelnde Zuverlässigkeit äußert, gerne mal dort mit Freude, Motivation und Engagement fehlerarm arbeiten sehen. Die zahlen in Wirklichkeit den Preis dafür, dass wir Geiz ist Geil einkaufen können.
> Wie gesagt, das bezieht sich nicht auf Askari speziell sondern auf die ganze Internetbranche.



JA JA JA JA!!!! Off topic, aber absolut zutreffend...und das betrifft mit Sicherheit nicht nur Askari...


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

UPDATE: Heute kam nach genau einer Woche Lieferzeit (Zahlung per Vorkasse) ein Askari-Paket. Lieferung war wie bisher immer komplett und heil...und von der Qualität her übertreffen das bestellte Dreibein für die Brandung sowie die bestellte Rute und Rolle die Erwartungen. 

Ich habe spaßeshalber als Test ne Rute und ne Rolle für je 8.99 bestellt und muss sagen, daß ich viel weniger erwartet habe. Für den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis bastelt auch eine Markenfirma nix besseres und die Rolle ist allemal besser als die billigen Cormoran-Rollen :v ! Ein Probefischen folgt, aber ich denke als Barschrute für Wurm und Pose wird diese Combo ihre Aufgabe erfüllen.


----------



## Spector (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

na dann ist doch alles klar.....Askari ist halt der beste Laden überhaupt....und alle Unzufriedenen Kunden sind doch sowieso alles Querulanten........aber der Vergleich passt schon.......Askari und die :vCormoranrollen....sind beide auf Augenhöhe:q:q


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@ Vermesser,

Oha, da hast ja RICHTIG investiert was ? 
Bin ja mal gespannt, was dein neues Zeug so sagt, wenn da ein 250gr Krallenblei dran hängt, und du da voll durchziehst !!!

Ich habe meine 3 bezahlten und nach 3 Wochen nicht gelieferten Ruten, heute storniert ! ..... und wo anders bestellt ....


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Spector schrieb:


> na dann ist doch alles klar.....Askari ist halt der beste Laden überhaupt....und alle Unzufriedenen Kunden sind doch sowieso alles Querulanten........aber der Vergleich passt schon.......Askari und die :vCormoranrollen....sind beide auf Augenhöhe:q:q



Hihi, die Cormoranrollen sind echt der Hammer...da sind wa uns einig...ohne große Belastung mittlerweile alle vier geschrottet...


----------



## Algon (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, was dein neues Zeug so sagt, wenn da ein 250gr Krallenblei dran hängt, und du da voll durchziehst !!!


 
das hält auch keine "Barschrute" von Shimano aus.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> @ Vermesser,
> 
> Oha, da hast ja RICHTIG investiert was ?
> Bin ja mal gespannt, was dein neues Zeug so sagt, wenn da ein 250gr Krallenblei dran hängt, und du da voll durchziehst !!!
> ...



Ich sagte ja, das war ein Test mit 5 Jahren Garantie, wenn es Schrott ist, gehts zurück, eigentlich wollte ich nur das Dreibein im Angebot...Rute und Rolle sind zum Barsche angeln mit der Pose...nicht zum Brandungsangeln...dafür hab ich seit 5 Jahren 2 Glasfaser-Ultimates und bin zufrieden...und wenn ich die mal tausche, gibts Quantum :k !!


----------



## scorpionblut (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hallo angelfreunde

bei askari gibt es nur eine volle katalog ist alles gute und schön wenn man dahin fährt sind die regal am meiste halbe voll
gruß didi:vik:


----------



## manolo86 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

jo:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik::m










ist bei Angel-Domäne aber genauso


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



scorpionblut schrieb:


> hallo angelfreunde
> 
> bei askari gibt es nur eine volle katalog ist alles gute und schön wenn man dahin fährt sind die regal am meiste halbe voll
> gruß didi:vik:



Du darfd niecht vergehssen das es siech um Verandartigel handelt:q


----------



## dukewolf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ish gauf nur bei Alti oder Litl, oder bei Orma, fieleischd auch efenduel hir im Benni-Margd.|wavey:


----------



## jac (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Ish gauf nur bei Alti oder Litl, oder bei Orma, fieleischd auch efenduel hir im Benni-Margd.|wavey:



Da musse abber auch  nach en Slegger gehn. Voll billich.....:q

Sorry for OT!


----------



## Bassey (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Du darfd niecht vergehssen das es siech um Verandartigel handelt:q





scorpionblut schrieb:


> hallo angelfreunde
> 
> bei askari gibt es nur eine volle katalog ist alles gute und schön wenn man dahin fährt sind die regal am meiste halbe voll
> gruß didi:vik:




Öhm... Ihr seid euch sicher, dass ihr das so wie es geschrieben ist auch ernst meint?

:vik::vik::vik::vik::q:q:q


----------



## manolo86 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Nah klahrr. Warrumm dem auhc niecht?:m


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Oh wei, wenn hier einer nach ner Orientierung über Askari sucht, helfen ihm die letzten Antworten sehr weiter...


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine nächste Gerlinger Bestellung zusammengestellt und danach spaßeshalber nochmal die Preise für Markenartikel mit denen von Askari verglichen.
> Fazit: Auch hier kann Askari nicht wirklich mithalten.



z.B. (nicht Sonderheft)
Die Ausswahl an Pilkern ist bei Gerlinger aber sehr mickrig.

MfG Algon


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hab auch mal wieder einen kleinen Nachtrag zu Askari...die Lieferung von gestern war heil und alles in Ordnung...aber die Verpackung innen ist wirklich unter aller Sau...es klapperte wunderschön im Karton...also von polstern haben die noch nix gehört...zum Glück war aber alles heil...


----------



## Plötzenschreck (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hallo, ich habe am 15. Dezember 09 einiges bei Askari bestellt, nach 7 mail´s hin und her mußte ich dann auch noch in Vorkasse gehen, obwohl seit Jahren bei mir abgebucht wurde. (ohne Probleme) Am 01.02. kam endlich die bestellte Ware. Das war das allerletzte mal, dass ich bei denen bestellt habe.


----------



## Slamm Penner (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Der Katalog is aber ne klasse WC Lektüre. 3-4 min. rumblättern und schon bin ich alles los was raus muss.

:q:q:q


----------



## DokSnyder (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Slamm Penner schrieb:


> Der Katalog is aber ne klasse WC Lektüre. 3-4 min. rumblättern und schon bin ich alles los was raus muss.
> 
> :q:q:q


 

|jump:|jump:


----------



## moppedx (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit Askari.Drei Bestellungen über 100€
Allerdings wenn ich was bestelle habe ich immer eine Bestellbestätigung(mit Preisangaben)Meist per Mail.Wenn was nicht stimmt,anschreiben und Frist setzen(z.B. drei Wochen)Wenn es dann noch nicht ok ist zum Anwalt.Den Anwalt bezahl dann z.B. Askari.
Ich habe auch schon zwei Leute von Auktionshäuser angezeigt-geht auch per Internet.Es ging auch nur um 20-60€.Hab beides mal Recht bekommen.Und beide hatten Probleme:q


----------



## lippechris (4. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Na dann bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt. Hätte ich den Thread mal schon vorher gefunden. Habe Sonntag bestellt und gestern ist die Ware laut Askari raus gegangen. Meine Betsellung bestand aus zwei Ruten und diversem Kleinkram wie Spinner, Wobbler, Haken etc. Alles in allem ca. 100€.
Hoffentlich haben die auch die Ware raus geschickt die ich bestellt habe.

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich voll zufrieden. Habe die Preise z.B. mal mit Angel-Domäne verglichen, Askari war ein wenig günstiger. Außerdem ist die Auswahl glaub ich ein bißchen größer. Meine gewünschten Spinner hätte ich bei der Angel-Domäne z.B. nur in 2er bzw. 3er Packs bekommen, bei Askari gibt es die alle einzeln.

Naja, wenn die Ware dann morgen oder so eintrifft werde ich schlauer sein.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



lippechris schrieb:


> Meine Betsellung bestand aus zwei Ruten




Hi,

dann bete zu Gott dass das Packet wenigstens halblebig eingepackt ist.....4 von meinen bisher 5 Askari Packeten waren unter aller Sau eingepackt,bzw es lag halt alles total loose in nem Riesen Packet....die Hälfte vom Zeugs war natürlich durch den Transport beschädigt.

Wär nice wenn du dich meldest sobald dein Packet da ist,mich würds interessieren wie deine Sachen verpackt sind!


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

askari ist ja echt billig,äh günstig meinte ich natürlich, aber.... 4 mal bestellt, nie alles dabei was ich bestellt habe, sachen hin und wieder magelhaft. 
askari????  nie wieder
ist bei anderen anbietern aber auch nicht viel besser.
werde jetzt wieder nur noch beim händeler direkt kaufen, mag zwar teurer sein, aber ich habe die ware wenigstens in der hand und kann sie testen.
und wenn die sachen nach 3 mal benutzen im ars.. eimer sind dann kann ich den händler auch noch ganz einfach würgen|krach:


----------



## Doanafischer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hallo!
Also ich hab am Montagabend um halb 11 online bestellt und gestern Mittag war alles da. Komplett ohne Fehler. Das war jetzt meine 2. Bestellung bei Askari. Die 1. war ebenfalls fehlerfrei.
Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück oder Einige großes Pech?!


----------



## flasha (4. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Komisch finde ich - viele meckern rum, wie schlecht Askari ist und dennoch wird dort bestellt ;+


----------



## jongens (4. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Das Problem mit den Preisunterschieden zwischen Katalog und Online Shop kenn ich, was mir aber nicht einleuchten will warum!!!#c

Hab dann mal wieder was Bestell, wollte zwei Teleruten für 100Euro pro Rute,kam die Mail ist nur noch eine Auflager. Nun gut die eine Bestellt per Nachname. Leiferant klingelte und wollte 200Euro von mir,hatte aber extra nur 100 geholt weil ich auf eine Rute gewartet hab,aber der nette Typ vom Versand hatte zwei Ruten dabei:g. Zum Glück konnte ich ihn mit etwas Trinkgeld überzeugen nach seiner Runde nochmal bei mir zuklingeln,sonst hätte ich an diesem Wochenede nicht angeln gehen können.#q

mit mir nicht mehr.........!!!!


----------



## Carpmen (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hallo

Habe auch das erste ma 
und auch das Letzte mal #c bei Askari bestellt 
Hatte ca Sieben sachen bestellt wo zwei teile ca 3 Tage nach der Bestellung schon bei mir waren :vik:
und der Rest war nicht Lieferbar;+
der Hammer #qist der Satz den mir Askari wegen den nicht Lieferbaren Sachen geschrieben hat 
es tut Ihnen Leid das die Sachen nicht Lieferbar sind und ich soll die Sachen doch bitte bei der nächsten Bestellung noch einmal mitbestellen #q#c;+|kopfkrat

Tja bis zu den Zeitpunkt wusste ich selber noch nicht mal das ich nochmal bei denen Bestellen wollte .

Mein Fazit ich Bestelle wieder bei Gerlinger da hatte noch Nie ein Problem oder gehe Lieber dann zu meinen freundlichen Angelzubehörhändler der auch scho immer an Kaffee bereitstehen hat


----------



## wertfreund (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich kann das mit dem Warenausstands-Nachbestellungen auch bestätigen,

ich finde es schlicht unverschämt von einem Versandhaus solcher Größe KEINE Nachlieferung anzubieten wenn absehbar ist, dass die Ware wieder rein kommt und schon ü b e r h a u p t ein Mindestbestellwert verlangt, und dieser auch noch von €20,- auf €25,- angehoben wird! Askari hat Versandkosten pro Stück die minimalst im Vergleich zu Privatkunden sind - und ehrlich gesagt interssiert es mich nicht die B o h n e ob der schlechte Kundenservice an der schlechten Bezahlung liegt - DER HAT BEI MEINEM GUTEN GELD EINFACH GUT ZU SEIN - dann müssen die Leut einfach mehr verdienen-DEUTLICH: nicht mein Thema.

Bestätigen kann ich zusätzlich die unterirdische Umtauschpolitik ob noch nach Fernabsatz oder  Garantie. Mir ist es mit meiner Triana Rute Rocky-Trout so gegangen  ich hab das Teil zum reduzierten Preis bestellt. Beim zweiten mal Angeln ca drei Wochen nach Lieferung am privaten Forellensee 20g wobbler ausgeworfen - max Wurfgewicht mit 70g angegeben - knackt das Teil direkt im Griffstück unterm ersten Ring schräg ab - ansonsten eine tolle Kohlefaserrute.

Ich reklamiert - zwei Mal GROSS und f e t t ins Schreiben UMTAUSCH k e i n e Gutschrift geschrieben sie möchten die Rute bitte beim Hersteller einschicken - was kommt ein - Verrechnungsscheck. 

Angerufen - geschrieben - gefaxt - nach 14 Tagen die Auskunft Rute ist nicht mehr lieferbar  - man müßte sonst Kontakt zum Hersteller aufnehmen - WIE FURCHTBAR!!! Genau DARUM hatte ich gebeten! Welch enormer Aufwand um einen Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.

Ähnliches dämlich-gekasper mit beschädigten Poststücken:

Hab 6Monate vorher eine Sammelbestelllung für meine Leute gemacht weil die damals schon genervt waren - Fettes Paket Kleinteile 2 Ruten über €160,- alles schön sofort über meine Kreditkarte abgebucht - Blitzversand Überlänge. 
 Komm zur Post - Nehm das flache Riesenpaket entgegen unten etwas ausgebeult aber mit Paketband wie originalverschlossen.

Zuhause fällt mir auf, dass das von innen  aufgeplatzt war - und wieder verschlossen wurde - Artiklelliste verglichen - eine Minikopflampe fehlte  - ich angerufen:  Dann durfte ICH mir Gemaule anhören warum ich überhaupt ne beschädigte Sendung angenommen hätte!? DIE GANZE SENDUNG MUSSTE ZURÜCK - DREI WOCHEN ERNEUT AUF WARE GEWARTET obwohl nur eine kleine 4,95 Kopflampe fehlte - 5x NACHTELEFONIERT - WO DIE WARE BLEIBT WIR FAHREN IN URLAUB - am ABEND vorher konnt ICHS dann von der Post abholen - damit der Schi++t rechtzeitig da ist!!!

Ein einziges Ärgernis
Fazit:
Bei Askari - nur wenns wirklich nicht anders geht - doch das tut es dank meines Angeldealers mit wirklich SUPER Kundenservice vor Ort seit dem!

Herr Paul Brüggemann verdienen Sie die Euronen bitte wo anders - ODER LESEN SIE gottverdammt ENDLICH DIESEN THREAD UND Ä N D E R N SIE IHR UNTERNEHMEN!!!


----------



## Micha383 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hmm hab letztes we auch bei Askari bestellt und das Zeug war komplett am Dienstag da.
Verdammt schnell muss ich sagen...
im vergleich zu Angeldomäne und Angeldiscount war das lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also jetzt muß cih mir auch mal luft machen.
habe vor 4 wochen bei askari bestellt, nach einer wochen war die ware da..... askaritypisch verpackt wenn ihr versteht.
hatte e-bissanzeiger bestellt ( 3stück halber preis) einer war defekt.
also habe ich ihn zurück gesendet. 2 wochen habe ich erstmal gar nix gehört, 5 mal angerufen, dann post....
artikel sei vergriffen und würde erst in 3-4 wochen wieder verfügbar sein.
das war heute !!!!!!!!
ich gehe eben auf die internet seite, gebe die artikelnummer ein.... artikel " verfügbar" !!!!!!!
ich denke ich seh nicht richtig...
also anruf und kleine freundliche nachfrage wie sich das jetzt verhält, lieferbar oder nicht .
antwort, ähh, ja, also, hmmm. ist wohl eben wieder rein aber ich hätte ja die gutschrift.
die gutschrift kann mich mal, ich will den bissanzeiger ersetzt haben und nicht neu fbestellen und wieder gebüren bezahlen.
das würde nicht gehen sagt sie am telefon, ich habe ja ne gutschrift|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:
da platz mir gleich der arsch... ausserdem soll ich nicht den preis bezahlen ( rabat wegen 3 stück) sondern den vollen, also doppelten preis.
habe gesagt ich will das geld zurücvk überwiesen haben und das war es mit *ASKARI* für mich.
nie wieder!!!!!!
eigentlicvh sollte man sich echt mal mit einer sammelbeschwerde dei denen beschweren.. gehe wieder zu meinen händler, ist zwar teurer aber da werde ich noch gut behandelt, auch mal nach 18 uhr.


----------



## Wallace666 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



> eigentlicvh sollte man sich echt mal mit einer sammelbeschwerde dei denen beschweren..



Warum? Einfach nicht mehr dort kaufen, gibt genug zuverlässige Internetshops mit gutem Service. Auch wenn diese dann vielleicht nen Euro teurer sind, im Endeffekt ist es trotzdem günstiger und nervenschonender als ne Askari Bestellung.


----------



## ecki99 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also ich bestelle da auch ab und zu mal und hatte bisher nie iwelche probleme .... dank der anzeige verfügbar oder nich krieg ich zumindets alles zugeschickt


----------



## derNershofer (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

HI
bestellt niemal bei Master Baits habe 3-4 Montate und 50 anrufe gebraucht bis ich mein Zeug hatte.
Aber was ich nicht verstehe macht ihr Nachnahme oder was weil dann die Preise anderes sind. Wenn de ´Vorkasse machst kann dir des ja net passieren außer das se dir net alles liegern und du dein Geld net wieder bekommst


----------



## stubenhocker (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Moinsen,
auch von mir mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht: Bis jetzt 2mal bei Askari bestellt und hatte gott sei dank auch alles geklappt. Find es nur ne Frechheit das Artikel nicht nachgeliefert werden, hatte ne Rolle bestellt und dazu noch Kleinkram. Kleinkram kam, Rolle nicht - Fazit: Teures Porto für Kleinkram bezahlt der dadurch teurer wurde als beim örtlichen Händler!!!

Gerlinger: Einige Male bestellt und lief alles prima. Auch ne Reklamation einer Penn Fleecejacke gehabt ( die totaler chinakram war und selbst das penn logo verstickt war) und nach kurzer zeit ne gutschrift gehabt. Fazit: Guter Onlineshop mit guten Angeboten

Bode Angelgeräte: MEIN FAVORIT, etliche Male bestellt und perfekte Abwicklung. Lieferzeit 2-3 Tage ( Sonntag abend bestellt und Diensag mittag war der Postmann da), man muss nur aufpassen wenn man im Warenkorb hin und her springt dann verstellt sich die Bezahlart wieder und man rutscht leicht von Kreditkarte auf Vorkasse und wartet und wartet. Aber kurzer Anruf und 2Tage später ist alles da.Tolle Angebote Bsp. Penn 321GT2 für 69,95€. Bestellte Pilker die in falschen Gewichten geschickt wurden, haben sie anstandslos kostenfrei nachgeliefert und die "falschen" durfte ich sogar behalten.

Und so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Anbietern, aber hey solange die gefühlte Zufriedenheit stimmt ist es egal ob Askari,Gerlinger,Bode usw.:vik:


----------



## JimiG (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



stubenhocker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> auch von mir mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht: Bis jetzt 2mal bei Askari bestellt und hatte gott sei dank auch alles geklappt. Find es nur ne Frechheit das Artikel nicht nachgeliefert werden, hatte ne Rolle bestellt und dazu noch Kleinkram. Kleinkram kam, Rolle nicht - Fazit: Teures Porto für Kleinkram bezahlt der dadurch teurer wurde als beim örtlichen Händler!!!
> 
> Gerlinger: Einige Male bestellt und lief alles prima. Auch ne Reklamation einer Penn Fleecejacke gehabt ( die totaler chinakram war und selbst das penn logo verstickt war) und nach kurzer zeit ne gutschrift gehabt. Fazit: Guter Onlineshop mit guten Angeboten
> ...




|good:

genauso ist es !!! 
Es ging mir nämlich bei Askari so ähnlich und nach meiner Reklamation hatte ich sogar noch 12,85 gespart.


----------



## milos2009 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Bei mir ist immer ALLEs super gelaufen , am besten ist wenn ihr persönlich im LAden was kauft die Sachen sind da teilweise richtig billig und die gute Beratung die ich da immer kriege finde ich Klasse |kopfkrat


----------



## asrem (6. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hat bisher einwandfrei funktioniert. Bestelle immer online, kann dann sofort sehen, ob die Sachen lieferbar sind, und welcher Preis aktuell ist. 2-3 Tage später ist die Ware komplett da.


----------



## Lenzibald (6. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Servus. Also online kauf ich nur beim HIKI Versand. Preise passen noch nie ne falsche oder unvollständige Lieferung bekommen. Wichtig ist mir das ich auf Rechnung kaufen kann. Erstbestellung per Vorkasse Nachnahme (ohne nachnahmegebühr) oder Bankeinzug, danach kauf auf Rechnung. Gilt auch für Deutschland. Wenn ich was brauche wie meine neue Fliegenrute von DAM besorgen sie die Sachen die Rute war um 1€ teurer als bei Askari. Beim Hiki kann man teilweise sogar handeln und immer die Abverkaufsliste anschauen sind teilweise echte Schnaäppchen dabei.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## caddel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

...........................yepp und es egal wo Ihr bestellt. Eure Ware bekommt Ihr immer.
..........ähmmm schon mal Köder wie Maden, Tauwurm .. usw. bestellt?

Ach neeh geht ja nicht, gibt es beim Händler vor der Haustür........ ooooch der hat zu gemacht....................

hmmm und nun................. 

Liebe Boardis, denkt an die Zukunft. I-Net ist ungesund.


----------



## ecki99 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

ich denk nur an mein geldbeutel ... und der ist als schüler nicht so ausgeprägt 
letzte woche wieder was bestellt .... 2 tage später war alles da ...
die angelgeschäfte werden so schnell nicht aussterben da immer noch viele ältere leute da kaufen  so meine erfahrung .. und mein kumpel hat ein angelladen und der brummt  aber halt bisschen teuer für mich (auch wenn er schon sonderangebote für mich macht)


----------



## jac (7. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also wenn ich das hier so lese ist es mir ein Rätsel das es Askari immer noch gibt. 
Man könnte aber auch meinen das die Geiz-Menthalität sämtliche gemachten Erfahrungen egalisiert. Aber, und das muß man einfach auch mal berücksichtigen, arbeiten auch da nur Menschen dehnen Fehler geschehen können. Und diese Quote ist in Reklamationsfällen ausgedrückt nunmal deutlich größer als bei einem Versender der 10 Päckchen am Tag zum Hermes schleppt.
Ich hab bisher dreimal bei Askari bestellt und immer das bekommen was ich wollte und das Ganze dann auch noch zu dem Preis der bei der Bestellung dranstand.
Will und kann mich also dahingehend nicht beklagen.

Jedoch, und das berücksichtige ich bei möglichst vielen Einkäufen, gehe ich in ein reales Geschäft. Für Angelkram heißt das: ich fahr zu BODE. Da werd ich freundlich beraten, kann die Ware begrabschen und bekomme einen fairen Preis. Ausserdem sind die sehr kulant und hilfsbereit wenn mal was nicht passt. 

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## ragbar (7. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also askari hat ja auch so einen abverkauf zwischen düsseldorf und köln.
da steht auch immer dran 50% auf alles, aber wenn man dann hingeht stellt man fest,daß dies nur für die letzte schei$$e gilt,die die noch aus irgendeiner ecke im laden oder aus china geholt haben.

alles bauernfängerei.

die guten sachen sind oft teurer als anderswo und das mal was gutes zwischen dem ganzen müll für 50% weniger steht war am anfang hin und wieder so,jetzt aber nicht mehr.
die haben auch ständig brüllende kunden deswegen im laden,die sich verarscht fühlen.
zu recht.
grüße an alle


----------



## lippechris (8. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also, habe meine Bestellung dann auch heute bekommen. Fazit: Versand könnte etwas schneller sein, aber ansonsten nichts zu meckern. Alle bestellen Artikel sind geliefert worden, Verpackung war in Ordnung, keine Ersatzlieferungen von ausverkauften Artikeln, Preis/Leistung ist gut!


----------



## dieteraalland (23. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



ragbar schrieb:


> also askari hat ja auch so einen abverkauf zwischen düsseldorf und köln.
> da steht auch immer dran 50% auf alles, aber wenn man dann hingeht stellt man fest,daß dies nur für die letzte schei$$e gilt,die die noch aus irgendeiner ecke im laden oder aus china geholt haben.
> 
> alles bauernfängerei.
> ...


 
bin öfters in langenfeld zum stöbern. habe bis dato noch keinen brüllenden kunden erlebt. schon einige gute sachen zum 50% preis erworben, von müll keine spur.


----------



## Kark (23. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Das ist Auslegungssache...was für einige Müll ist, ist für andere noch gut.
Mir wollten die in Langenfeld ein gebrauchtes Echolot andrehen wo in der Packung noch Teile fehlten...gut das ich vorm bezahlen in der Schlange die Packung aufgemacht habe um reinzuschauen...echt dreist. Typisch Askari halt....


----------



## jörg81 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

moin... hat mal jemand erfahrungen mit den "hausmarken" gemacht ??? 
zb rivermann oder wie die heissen... wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs da zb 2 brandungsruten plus 2 rollen plus dreibein für ca 100 euro!

das kann doch nichts dolles sein !?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hast Du gut erkannt. Man bekommt nie mehr als das, was man bezahlt.

Ich habe durchweg schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Ruten und Rollen der Hausserien gemacht, wenn Du hier im Thread liest wirtst Du aber auch Leute finden die damit zufrieden sind. Ist wie immer eine Frage dessen was man sich von dem Gerät erwartet...


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Jupp, ich bin einer von denen, der mit dem Gerät angelt und nix schlechtes sagen kann. Weder Ruten noch Rollen haben je Probleme gemacht. 

Die Rollen sind definitiv langlebiger als Cormoran, die Ruten robust und technisch naja...halt wie vor 10 Jahren...wenn man das weiß und akzeptiert, findet man praxistaugliches und preiswertes Gerät...hatte noch keine Probleme. Außerdem gibts 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Eigenmarken, was soll passieren. Und wenn mir mal was nicht gefällt, wird es zurück geschickt.


----------



## FishHunterXtrem (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hallo habe auch bei Askari bestellt und die Ware war komplett und in ein Guten Zustand, da mir aber alles nicht so zugesagt hat habe ich alles zurück geschickt nun warte ich seit fast drei Wochen auf mein Geld. Gestern wurde mir gesagt am Telefon gesagt das mein Geld die nächsten Tagen auf mein Konto wer 
Na mal schauen ob das stimmt

Fazit: bis jetzt gib es nix negatives zu berichten von Askari


----------



## apostal86 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Habe für meine Freundin Outdoor-Stiefel der Askari-Eigenmarke Kogha bestellt. Im Lieferstatus war angegeben, dass der Artikel in Kürze lieferbar sein wird. Ahhhh jaaaa. Nach vierwöchiger Wartezeit habe ich mich der Service-Hotline beholfen und von einer (das muss man sagen sehr freundlichen und hilfsbereiten) Telefonistin erfahren, dass der Artikel laut System ab Ende Mai abrufbar sein wird!!!!!!!
Währenddessen wird der gleiche Artikel weiterhin in den aktuellen Aktionsprospekten mit Sonderpreisen beworben mit dem Hinweis "In Kürze lieferbar" also ich verstehe darunter *aber nicht 3 Monate!!!* Oder seht Ihr das anders????? Vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine falsche Auffassung darüber........


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Die Rollen die ich da bestellt hab, von richtigen Markenfirmen, waren miest alle defekt.


----------



## Tommy82 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich mag denn Laden auch nicht, hab da mal gute Ruten bestellt und an den Ruten waren alle Rutenringe locker. Gleich zurückgeschickt und seit dem Tag an dort nichts mehr bestellt.


----------



## Algon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



apostal86 schrieb:


> *aber nicht 3 Monate!!!* Oder seht Ihr das anders?????


ja, es sind nur 2 Monate. 



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Die Rollen die ich da bestellt hab, von richtigen Markenfirmen, waren miest alle defekt.


was denn für "Markenfirmen" und wieviel Rollen?


MfG Algon


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

DAM, Browning, usw.

Waren noch nicht mal billig Rollen sondern etwas teurere. Bestell da nur nochsachen die ich da billiger bekomme als sonst, z.B. Haken oder sowas.


----------



## Algon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> DAM, Browning, usw.


und Du meinst, das "DAM, Browning, usw." bei anderen Shops nicht defekt gewesen wären? Sorry, aber DAM und Browning Rollen gehören bei mir nicht zu den "richtigen Markenfirmen".

MfG Algon


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> und Du meinst, das "DAM, Browning, usw." bei anderen Shops nicht defekt gewesen wären? Sorry, aber DAM und Browning Rollen gehören bei mir nicht zu den "richtigen Markenfirmen".
> 
> MfG Algon



Genau so ist es !!!!  :m


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> und Du meinst, das "DAM, Browning, usw." bei anderen Shops nicht defekt gewesen wären? Sorry, aber DAM und Browning Rollen gehören bei mir nicht zu den "richtigen Markenfirmen".
> 
> MfG Algon




Deswegen kauft die Sachen auch wohl niemand#q
Jeder wie er es sieht. 

Da hätte ich sie nicht defekt bekommen, weil ich sie dort überpfüft hätte.
Kauf meine Rollen jetzt nur noch beim Händler.


----------



## Algon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Deswegen kauft die Sachen auch wohl niemand#q


Doch, und dann wird gejammert.|rolleyes
Man bekommt, wenn überhaupt, nur das was man bezahlt. DAM und Browning sind zwar "bekannte" Marken, aber nicht umbedingt meine erste Wahl was Rollen betrifft.



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Da hätte ich sie nicht defekt bekommen, weil ich sie dort überpfüft hätte.
> Kauf meine Rollen jetzt nur noch beim Händler.


Ok, mit Shops habe ich auch nicht den Händler um die Ecke gemeint. 

Und ich glaube nicht das Askari absichtliche defekte Rollen verschickt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich hab garkeine Lust mich jetzt zu streiten wer die besseren Rollen verkauft, DAM oder die Fahrrad-Marke oder wer auch immer. Davon abgesehen fische ich überwiegend Spro (RedArc).

Wenn man was verschickt sollte man es vorher auch überprüfen, machen andere Läden auch.

Askari mag in anderen Dingen gut sein, sag ich nix,aber was Ruten und Rollen angeht, bestell ich bei denen nix mehr.


----------



## Algon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ich hab garkeine Lust mich jetzt zu streiten wer die besseren Rollen verkauft, DAM oder die Fahrrad-Marke oder wer auch immer.


.
Schade, das Du das als Streit siehst, ist es aber nicht.



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Wenn man was verschickt sollte man es vorher auch überprüfen, machen andere Läden auch.


hängt aber mit der Größe zusammen. Bei 3000 Pakete pro Tag wird es schwer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Arbeitest du da oder warum bist du davon so besessen?


----------



## Algon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Arbeitest du da oder warum bist du davon so besessen?


nein, ich mag es nur nicht wenn man alles verallgemeinert.
Wenn ich mehrere defekte Rollen von einer Marke habe, ändere ich die Marke, nicht den Händler. Den Händler ändere ich dann wenn es mit der Reklamation nicht klappt. Und.... ich habe mit anderen Shops schon mehr Ärger gehabt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Fabiasven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Du hast Recht, ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

ich kann mich bisher über Askari auch nicht beschweren .... #c


----------



## Algon (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich kann mich bisher über Askari auch nicht beschweren .... #c


 
kommst Du dieses Jahr auch zur Weihnachtsfeier für Askarimitarbeiter?

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

haha ... nee - keine Zeit ! |supergri
ich denke aber hier zerreissen sich diejenigen alle das **** bei denen es nicht ganz geklappt hat .... der überwiegende Teil wo es keine Probleme mit den Bestellungen gegeben hat postet hier nix .... |rolleyes


----------



## Knigge007 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Moin,

das kann natürlich auch der Fall sein dass das hier nur Leute lesen die schlechte Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht haben...zu denen ich leider auch gehöre.....werde aber trotzdem nochmal ne Bestellung in dem Laden machen, nur so ne Aktion wie letztes mal steh ich nich mehr durch....dann is der Laden für mich echt gestrichen !!!


Pfiate


----------



## IngoS (25. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Als Erstes möchte ich sagen. Ich kaufe gern bei Askari ein. Seitdem wir den Laden in Hannover haben, schaue ich zu den Rabatt-Aktionen immer mal vorbei, eigentlich hat man ja alles…..
  …. aber was ich da letzte Woche erlebt habe. 
  Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) waren vor 14 Tagen zur Rabatt-Aktion. Uns interessierte die neue Balzer Inlinerrute. Da die Rute nicht vorrätig war, konnten wir sie bestellen lassen und der Rabatt wurde uns trotzdem zugesichert. Die Lieferzeit würde aber mindestens eine Woche dauern. Ist ja kein Problem, nach Norwegen geht`s erst im September. Nach einer Woche (Freitagabend  20°° ) dann der Anruf von Askari (Filiale-Hannover). Leider ist die Rute diese Woche nicht mitgekommen, aber der Rabatt verfällt nicht, ich muß aber am Montag in der Filiale anrufen und die Rute „neu“ bestellen. Angeblich gibt es beim Lieferanten keine Rückstände und was mit der Wochenbestellung nicht mitkommt, muß neu bestellt werden. Also einfach die Rückstände in die neue Bestellliste übernehmen und den Kunden über verlängerte Lieferzeit informieren war nicht möglich. Nach längere Diskussion dann der Kompromiss: die Mitarbeiterin legt einen Zettel hin, aber ob das funktioniert, konnte sie nicht zusichern, ich sollte da doch noch telefonisch nachfragen …


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



IngoS schrieb:


> Angeblich gibt es beim Lieferanten keine Rückstände und was mit der Wochenbestellung nicht mitkommt, muß neu bestellt werden. Also einfach die Rückstände in die neue Bestellliste übernehmen und den Kunden über verlängerte Lieferzeit informieren war nicht möglich.



Das habe ich von meinem Händler auch schon genauso gehört. 
Also er bestellt, was er bekommt, bekommt er halt...und den Rest muss er neu bestellen. Komisch. Hmm...gibts das echt? Ich arbeite ja im kaufmännischen Bereich, also eigentlich sind Teillieferungen kein Problem.


----------



## IngoS (25. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Wenn der Händler das neu bestellen muß, ist das ja noch o.k., aber warum soll ich als Kunde jede Woche neu bestellen. Bei einer längeren Lieferzeit, kann das teuer und richtig nervig werden.


----------



## vermesser (25. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



IngoS schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler das neu bestellen muß, ist das ja noch o.k., aber warum soll ich als Kunde jede Woche neu bestellen. Bei einer längeren Lieferzeit, kann das teuer und richtig nervig werden.



Leider ja. Scheint aber neuerdings verbreitet zu sein. Ich beobachte das mal weiter, ob das auch bei anderen Händlern so ist.


----------



## Sinned (26. März 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich hatte auch schon zwei mal Probleme mit Askari bzgl der Verfügbarkeit div. Produkte. Letzte, wirklich große, Bestellung verlief ohne Probleme - alles Verfügbar, schnell geliefert.


----------



## tyirian (17. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Da ich am 12.04 auch eine Online Bestellung aufgegeben habe, würde mich interessieren ob man eine E-Mail von Askari bekommt sobald Sie das Paket verschickt habe.

Auf der Homepage kann ich diesbezüglich leider nichts finden. Dachte eigentlich das so ein großer Shop den Bestellverlauf irgendwie dokumentiert, so dass der Kunde auch sieht was mit der Bestellung gerade passiert...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

moin,
nein, askari verschickt keine e-mail. mach dich drauf gefasst, dass dass paket in 2 wochen da bist... und die hälte der bestellten sachen "leider vergriffen" sind...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Angelsuchti (17. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

also wo ich das letzte mal bestellt habe, wurde mir auch geschrieben das ein paar artikel leider vergriffen wären. nja nach einer woche kam dann das paket aber es war alles dabei... auch die angeblich vergriffenen artikel. 
ich persönlich habe mit askari noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht, außer einer relativ langen lieferzeit!

Gruß
Angelsuchti


----------



## Luccio (17. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich war bislang immer sehr zufrieden. Die "Hauptlieferung" wurde sofort zugestellt, die Artikel mit Wartezeit nachgeliefert. War aber (bislang) alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Thomas29 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hab bestimmt schon 20-30 mal bei Askari bestellt und hat immer bestens funktioniert.

Heute hab ich wieder ein Paket bekommen,wo eine Rute,Wobbler und das Gratisgeschenk drin sein sollten.

Es war aber nur die Rute im Paket.

Hab auch schon mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert und er meinte es wurde wahrscheinlich vergessen,weil so viel zu tun sei#c

Soll aber nachgeschickt werden.


Muss aber sagen,dass mir sowas bei Amazon auch schon passiert ist.


----------



## Trout 6 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Bislang bin ich mit Askari sehr zufrieden. Das was ich online bestellt habe, ist auch immer dabei gewesen und das Paket war innerhalb von 4 Tagen da.


----------



## maxs30 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Leider mußte auch ich wieder Nerven lassen beim Einkauf in Lüdinghausen.

Nach ca. 40 Km Anfahrt wollte ich mir hauptsächlich Bleie kaufen.
Wie das nun mal so ist, laufe ich da durch den Laden und schaue mich um was es alles so gibt und was ich noch so brauchen kann.
Nachdem ich so ne gute halbe Stunde rum hatte, kam ich dann zu den Regalen mit Bleien.
Vor mir ein riesen großes Schild "alle Bleie der Fa. Behr bei 10 Stück halber Preis"! 

Da ich selbst nicht so viele brauchte sprach ich mich mit meinem Kollegen ab und wir suchten uns jeweils fünf Packungen aus. 
Darunter waren Grundbleie (Oliven, Sarg),  Brandungsblei und Paternosterbleie. Stückpreis zwischen 2,00€ - 5,00€. Alle Bleie waren wohlgemerkt von der Fa. Behr.

An der Kasse angekommen fing es dann an.

Die Verkäuferin erklärte mir das die Hälfte meiner ausgesuchten Bleie " keine Bleie sind"! 
Worauf ich sie fragte "was das denn sonst ist was vor uns liegt?" Sie erklärte mir nochmals das die Hälfte der Packungen von Behr keine Bleie sind.
Daraufhin wurde ich Sauer und zeigte Ihr die Verpackungen, denn da konnte man sogar lesen um welche Bleisorte es sich handelt. Das Wort "Blei" war ganz klar auf den angebrachten Klebezettel zu lesen!
Sie sagte wiederum "das sind keine Bleie" was sie aus der angefügten mehrstelligen Nummer in ihrem Computer ersehen konnte....


----------



## maxs30 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

...sorry musste mich schon wieder aufregen...

#q#q#q


----------



## maxs30 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

...da ich keine Lust mehr hatte die Verkäuferin zu überzeugen, was sowieso sinnlos gewesen wäre, hatte ich mich kurzfristig entschlossen die Teile nicht zu kaufen und einfach an der Kasse liegen zu lassen.

Daraufhin machte Sie mir das Angebot auf fünf Päckchen 50% zu geben. Also "nur auf die Bleie!"#q#q#q

Leider habe ich mich entschlossen darauf einzugehen, da ich  extra so weit gefahren bin und die Bleie dringend brauchte.

Das beste kommt noch...
als ich dann wütender Weise den Laden verließ hörte ich wie die Verkäuferin zu ihrer Kollegin meinte "wir müssen das Schild im Regal ändern!"

...ich brauch wieder eine Schreibpause:r:r:r


----------



## maikelnight (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

komisch, im Münster Thread hat die Board Polizei alles gelöscht bzgl. Askari....Ich habe auch eher negative Erfahrungen mit Askari als positiv....Ich habe mal vor kurzem so ein Fazit gezogen bzgl. Askari - man kann dort ( vor Ort ) alles kaufen was "Verbrauchsmaterial" ist ( angeltechnisch - also Bleie, Spinner, Wobbler, etc.) aber keine Gebrauchsgegenstände a la Ruten, Rollen, etc bei denen auch nur der Hauch einer Reklamation oder Ähnlichem besteht....Das ist so mein Fazit..

Der Grund:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165819&page=120


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Willst du Schrott (defekte Ware) und Ärger (Fehlende/falsche Artikel), dann bestell bei Askari.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Früher habe ich da öfter mal bestellt.

Bei Markenware gabs nie Probleme. Nur die Eigenmarken waren irgendwie nicht so der Bringer.
Wirbelbruch, unsaubere Verarbeitung . . .

#h#h#h


----------



## Maro67 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

So, nun habe auch ich von Askari die Schnautze voll!
Habe das zweite Mal bestellt, und wieder zwei Wochen auf die Sendung gewartet!
Dann fehlten aber, von den nicht lieferbaren Artikeln abgesehen, von einem Artikel den ich in dreifacher Menge bestellt hatte zwei Stück, die auf der Rechnung aber enthalten sind!
Nach einem Anruf durfte ich dann erst mal die Rechnung faxen, (die dürfte ja in ihrer EDV hinterlegt sein, aber so gewinnt man Zeit) denn das muß jetzt erst mal geprüft werden.
Ich habe ihnen eine Frist zur Nachlieferung gesetzt welche einer "Bearbeitungszeit" von weiteren zwei Wochen entsprechen würde.
Dabei habe ich mitgeteilt das ich bei nichteinhaltung die Lastschrift der gesamten Lieferung zurückbuchen werde, mal sehen was dann passiert, vieleicht bringen die dann den Arsch hoch!
Zeitgleich habe ich bei Stollenwerk mehrere Daiwa-Rollen sowie eine Spinnrute bestellt, da diese dort weit günstiger waren als bei Askari!!!
Das Zeug war trotz Sperrgut nach drei Tagen da, eine Nachlieferung einen Tag später!
So bleiben Kunden treu!
Askari ist für mich gestorben!

Gruß Maro67


----------



## Lautertaler (18. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich bestelle mir dort nur Verbrauchsmaterialien, welche bei den Lieferungen des öfteren nicht lieferbar sind.
Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich nur in meinem Fachgeschäft, damit ich diese auch in meine Hand nehmen kann.
Aber alles in allem finde ich Askari gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hey jungens ich hätte mal ne frage,

wenn ich bei askari 2 sänger mp1 bestelle oder 3 wieviel versand bezahle ich dann? wegen dem sperrgutzuschlag da steig ich nicht durch |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


schonmal danke für die antwort =):vik:


----------



## vermesser (21. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Meines Wissens nach ist der Sperrgutzuschlag immer gleich...7,95 Euro glaub ich. Wenn die Länge überschritten wird, kommt der drauf. Wieviele Ruten drin sind, also wie viele Artikel zu lang sind, ist egal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Na iss doch ganz einfach.

Bei Vorkasse:
Warenwert + 5,95€(wenn unter 150 € Bestellwert) + 7,95 Sperrgutzus. = Endbetrag. 


Bei Nachnahme kommen nochmal 5,60 € NN-Gebühr dazu.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

danke, das meinte ich professor tinca =)

ob die knapp 8e dazuaddiert werden oder ob das schon der entbetrag ist

find ich aber echt irgendwie teuer -.-* naja was muss das muss


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (9. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

moin sportsfreunde,#h

ist es normal, wenn man bei askari ne rute von 118m bestellt und dann doch den sperrgutzuschlag(8€) zahlen muss?:c

ist mit den 1,2 m die länge des produkts oder die länge des paketes gemeint?;+

letztes mal musste ich den sperrgutzuschlag nämlich nicht bezahlen, obwohl mein produkt auch 1,18m lang war.

Weiß da jemand bescheid?#c

schon mal vielen dank für die antworten....:m


----------



## Algon (9. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Friedfisch-Heini schrieb:


> moin sportsfreunde,#h
> 
> ist es normal, wenn man bei askari ne rute von 118m bestellt und dann doch den sperrgutzuschlag(8€) zahlen muss?:c


 
komm, für eine 118m Rute NUR 8€ Sperrgutzuschlag ist doch ein Schäpchen.......

MfG Algon


----------



## kallebo08 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Jo Algon, da haste echt Recht!


----------



## Türlich (9. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich hatte dort vorher mal angerufen und gefragt und die meinen immer die Länge des Paketes 

Aber scheint ja von Mitarbeiter zu Mitarbeiter anders zu sein


----------



## heuki1983 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Wegen diesem Sperrzuschlag bestell ich dort auch nix mehr ...

Meiner meinung nach abzocke ..  Bei meinen anderen Shops gibts sowas nicht ...

Also #h Askari ....


----------



## Algon (10. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach abzocke ..  Bei meinen anderen Shops gibts sowas nicht ...
> 
> Also #h Askari ....



Hallo? 118m Rute für einen Sperrzuschlag von 8€?|kopfkrat
Nenne mir nur einen Shop der weniger nimmt.

 
MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo? *118m !!!!* Rute für einen Sperrzuschlag von 8€?|kopfkrat
> Nenne mir nur einen Shop der weniger nimmt.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon




Nur 8€ für `ne Anfahrt mit `m Tieflader is doch billig . . .:m


----------



## Algon (10. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Tieflader? Die Rute kommt mit dem Schiff oder einem Gueterzug. |bigeyes



Beim Zug, ist die Strecke aber stark von der Action der Rute abhängig. Und das für 8, in Worten, Acht €. Ich sage nur, das ist ein Schapper. 
Wobei man aber Andi seine Schwabbelruten aufrollen könnte.

|wavey:
MfG Algon


----------



## Türlich (10. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Manch ein Shop nimmt garkeinen Sperrgutzuschlag 
Sowas ist noch besser *g


----------



## Funky73 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Der letzte Laden.Ware extra telf. bestellt und gefragt ob alles liefebar ist,wurde bestätigt.
Nun kommt keine Ware da 2 teile nicht lieferbar sind,wenn man die raus nehmen würde sind wir unter mindestbestellwert dann kann nix versendet werden.Wollten aber Vorkasse.Alles bezahlt keine Ware!

Wollte nun Geld zurück haben.
Kein Problem überweisen wir zurück.
Aber das kann dauern bis der warenkorb gelöscht wurde.

Da kaufen wir NIE wieder,das war das letzte mal.
Super Fachpersonal dort!!
1a
Fazit: finger weg von ASKARI


----------



## Allround_angler (18. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Habe schon öfter bei Askari bestellt. Negativ fiel mir einmal die Abwicklung einer Reklamation auf. Hatte eine beschädigte Rute zurückgeschickt (Ringbindung war bereits beschädigt als ich sie aus dem Paket geholt hatte). Es dauerte so 3 Wochen bis der Betrag erstattet wurde und dann wurde auch nur der letzte aktuelle shoppreis erstattet und nicht der Preis der Rute den sie beim Kauf hatte....Ich bekam so um die 5-10 Euro weniger.....weiss es nicht mehr so genau. Jedenfalls prägt so ein Negativerlebnis mein Einkaufsverhalten enorm und ich hatte mir geschworen keine Ruten mehr dort zu kaufen...weil die Ruten auch nicht sehr sorgsam verpackt werden. Der Kauf von Kleinteilen verlief fast immer unproblematisch.....allerdings ist mir schon 2mal aufgefallen das Shopartikel abweichen von den Artikeln, die man dann bekommt. Aktuell kann ich dafür gerade ein Beispiel anführen, da das andere einfach zu lange her ist um es nochmal detailliert schildern zu können. Ich habe vor kurzem eine Bestellung erhalten, da hatte ich statt fuoreszierende Seapointlockperlen einfach dann Perca Lockperlen erhalten, wo sich leider auch noch die aufgesprühte Farbschicht ohne Mühe abkratzen lässt und auch die schöne fluofarbe nicht vorhanden war. Ausserdem entsprachen sie nicht den Lockperlen auf dem Foto....Das hatte ich aber nicht reklamiert, weil es mir erst später aufgefallen war, sondern ich reklamierte, dass meine Powerwirbelpäckchen unvollständig waren. In einem waren statt 10 Wirbel nur 4...in dem anderen nur 5 und im nächsten nur 9 Wirbel. Das habe ich dann reklamiert und der Kundenservice reagierte schnell innerhalb eines Tages (das fand ich wirklich gut!!!). Ich wurde nach einer Entschuldigung auf eine ca. 5 Euro Gutschrift vertröstet, die automatisch bei der nächsten Bestellung verrechnet würde. Ich bestellte gestern, bekam aber nicht die erhoffte Gutschrift. Ich habe jetzt nochmal den Kundenservice kontaktiert und bin mal gespannt wie es ausgeht. Hoffe es klappt....ansonsten seh ich auch kein Problem und kaufe bei den anderen Anbietern ein. Wichtig ist mir Zuverlässigkeit und natürlich müssen die angepriesenen Produkte auch mit der Ware übereinstimmen, die man dann bekommt.


----------



## Johnny1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Ich halte auch nciht sooo viel von askari, sind grundlegend teuer.
Doch die wind-regenjacke für 14,95EUR zum angeln hab ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
Sie hält schön warm, ist richtig windfest und hat praktische taschen sowie ist auch wasserdicht, 2. hab ich 3 mal die größe umgetauscht, da ich dann doch die kleinste größe brauchte.
Und alles ging super schnell und kostenlos: Das zurückschicken war kostenlos und auch bei der jacke die wieder angekommen ist, hat es meist nicht mehr als 2-3 tage gedauert.


----------



## fyggi1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Ich halte auch nicht sooo viel von askari, sind grundlegend teuer.


 
Kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich bestelle hin und wieder aus dem Grund bei Askari, weil in einigen Angeboten *deutlich günstiger* als die anderen grossen Anbieter !

Mehr wollte ich nicht...

Gruß


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Eine Askaribestellung ist wie russisch Roulette. Man kann fein raus sein, genauso aber auch total im *rsch! 

Wer das Risiko liebt und den Nervenkitzel braucht, soll bei Askari bestellen. #h


----------



## IngoS (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen bei Askari gemacht. Ich schaue meist zu den Rabatt-Aktionen im Laden Hannover vorbei. Das Personal ist kompetent und freundlich. Wenn Waren aus dem Angebot nicht im Lager sind, werden sie bestellt und man erhält trotsdem den Angebotspreis.
Sicher wird bei tausenden Bestellungen im Onlineshop auch mal was falsch laufen, aber es solten hier auch mal mehr die zufriedenen Kunden posten. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass wir Askari in Hannover haben.


----------



## Algon (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



IngoS schrieb:


> Sicher wird bei tausenden Bestellungen im Onlineshop auch mal was falsch laufen, aber es solten hier auch mal mehr die zufriedenen Kunden posten. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass wir Askari in Hannover haben.


 
Wie sagte mein alter Meister immer?
"Eine Beschwerde wiegt mehr als 100 Lobe"

MfG Algon


----------



## IngoS (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@Algon
Da hast Du natürlich recht und deshalb gehen die Lobe hier auch ganz schön unter.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

natürlich gibt es auch positives zu berichten, aber wenn einem kunden dinge passieren, die einfach nicht passieren dürfen, dann ist der kunde weg.
die konkkurenz wartet schon.
habe mir von meinen kindern zum letzten weihnachten ne jerkrute gewünscht. diese wurde dann in der 2. oktoberwoche !!!! bestellt.
es wurde wiederholt im november und dezember  nachgefragt, es konnte keine auskunft darüber gegeben werden, wann die rute kommt oder ob sie überhaupt noch vor weihnachten kommt. schuld war der böse, böse hersteller.
ratet mal, was am 24. nicht unterm baum lag....
ich steck so was ja noch weg, aber tochter und sohn waren traurig, als sie mir den - noch schnell aufm rechner gebauten - gutschein in die hand drückten, zum:v 
just in time funktioniert aber auch nur mit einem vernünftigen management.
tschüss askari, wie gesagt, die konkkurenz ist groß.

grüsse von der ostsee


----------



## Kark (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Immense Probleme mit Askari -  a never ending story  #c


----------



## Zusser (19. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> habe mir von meinen kindern zum letzten weihnachten ne jerkrute gewünscht. diese wurde dann in der 2. oktoberwoche !!!! bestellt.
> es wurde wiederholt im november und dezember  nachgefragt, es konnte keine auskunft darüber gegeben werden, wann die rute kommt oder ob sie überhaupt noch vor weihnachten kommt.



Wieso bestellst du (oder deine Kinder) eine Rute, die nicht lieferbar ist?
Zu der auch kein Liefertermin bekannt ist?



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> schuld war der böse, böse hersteller.


Wer sonst sollte 'schuld' gewesen sein?
Askari, die absichtlich dein Weihnachtsfest versauen wollten vielleicht? Hätten die die Rute für dich schnitzen sollen?



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> tschüss askari, wie gesagt, die konkkurenz ist groß.


Konnte denn ein Mitbewerber die Rute liefern?
Warum habt ihr sie dann nicht dort gekauft?

Fragen über Fragen.

Nach deiner Beschreibung sehe ich nicht, was Askari verbockt haben soll.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

_


Zusser schrieb:



			Wieso bestellst du (oder deine Kinder) eine Rute, die nicht lieferbar ist?
Zu der auch kein Liefertermin bekannt ist?




Wer sonst sollte 'schuld' gewesen sein?
Askari, die absichtlich dein Weihnachtsfest versauen wollten vielleicht? Hätten die die Rute für dich schnitzen sollen?


Konnte denn ein Mitbewerber die Rute liefern?
Warum habt ihr sie dann nicht dort gekauft?

Fragen über Fragen.

Nach deiner Beschreibung sehe ich nicht, was Askari verbockt haben soll.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

was stellst du mir denn da für fragen???|kopfkrat

1. die rute sollte binnen einer woche lieferbar sein. sie war natürlich nicht als "nicht lieferbar" gekennzeichnet. und wenn sie lieferbar ist, muss ich für ne angelrute ja wohl nicht so lange warten, wie auf nen mercedes mit sonderausstattung, oder??

2. Natürlich konnten sie mir keine schnitzen, aber das ist das, was ich mit nem vernünftigem just in time management meinte. 
sie konnten ja noch nicht mal sagen, dass es zu weihnachten nichts wird, dann hätten wir rechtzeitig abbestellt und wir wären zu meinem dealer gegangen.


3. |kopfkrat ja klar, die kids haben bei 3 mitbewerbern gleichzeitig bestellt.


wir gesagt, ich weiß nicht, was deine fragen sollen, aber vom geschäftssinn hast du keine ahnung


----------



## teddy- (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hallo

ich hatte noch nie probleme mit askari auch wo ich eine falsche rolle bestellt habe ohne probleme zurück und eine woche spähter kamm die neue 

jeder macht mal fehler man muß auch bedenken das die tausende von bestellungen machen 

gruß teddy


----------



## Duke Nukem (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



teddy- schrieb:


> ..jeder macht mal fehler man muß auch bedenken das die tausende von bestellungen machen...



Fehler sind menschlich, das ist auch garnicht das Problem. Wichtig ist nur wie man sich verhält, wenn man einen Fehler gemacht oder zu verantworten hat. Denn erst dann trennt sich Spreu von Weizen.


Andreas


----------



## teddy- (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

ja mag sein vieleicht hatte ich glück|kopfkrat

ein kumpel von mir macht sammelbestellungen von über tausend euro alles ok und was es da alles umsonst gibt das sind locker nochmal 70-100 euro 

gruß teddy


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Fehler sind menschlich, das ist auch garnicht das Problem. Wichtig ist nur wie man sich verhält, wenn man einen Fehler gemacht oder zu verantworten hat. Denn erst dann trennt sich Spreu von Weizen.
> 
> 
> Andreas






bingo


----------



## Algon (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> es konnte keine auskunft darüber gegeben werden, wann die rute kommt oder ob sie überhaupt noch vor weihnachten kommt. schuld war der böse, böse hersteller.


Du wirst lachen, die Hersteller können einen da schonmal ganzschön hängenlassen(kenne ich aus der EDV). 
Glaub mir, wenn die diese Rute gehabt hätten, hätten sie Dir auch eine geschickt, warum denn auch nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Zusser (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> was stellst du mir denn da für fragen???|kopfkrat


Berechtigte.
Immerhin beschwerst du dich öffentlich über einen Händler mit einer Geschichte, die eher gegen _dich _als Kunden spricht.



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> 1. die rute sollte binnen einer woche lieferbar sein. sie war natürlich nicht als "nicht lieferbar" gekennzeichnet.



Was nun? Lieferbar oder binnen einer Woche lieferbar? Letzteres heißt 'nicht lieferbar'. Nicht nur bei Askari.
Das bedeutet einfach folgendes: Wir haben die Ware bei unserem Großhändler/dem Importeur bestellt und hoffen dass uns der kurzfristig beliefert. Gilt so generell im Handel.



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> und wenn sie lieferbar ist, muss ich für ne angelrute ja wohl nicht so lange warten, wie auf nen mercedes mit sonderausstattung, oder??


Du hast selbst geschrieben, sie sei nicht lieferbar gewesen (1 Woche). Was willst du mit dem Vergleich also aussagen?



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> 2. Natürlich konnten sie mir keine schnitzen, aber das ist das, was ich mit nem vernünftigem just in time management meinte.
> sie konnten ja noch nicht mal sagen, dass es zu weihnachten nichts wird, dann hätten wir rechtzeitig abbestellt und wir wären zu meinem dealer gegangen.


Just-in-time-Lieferung bei Consumerware? Hallo?
So wie du schreibst, haben sie aber auch *nicht *gesagt, *dass* *die Rute bis Weihnachten da ist.* Was wirfst du denen denn nun vor? Dass sie nicht hellsehen können, nicht wussten, dass die Rute _nicht _bis Weihnachten kommt?

Die Ware kommt aus China, der Importeur verteilt sie, wenn der Container da ist. Da hat der Einzelhandel überhaupt keinen Einfluss drauf, wenn das eigene Lager leer ist.



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> 3. |kopfkrat ja klar, die kids haben bei 3 mitbewerbern gleichzeitig bestellt.


Aber vielleicht mal die anderen Shops gecheckt oder Händler angerufen, ob einer das gute Stück ab Lager hat?
Wenn ich was spezielles zu einem Termin brauche, muss ich das wohl machen. Und wenn dann keiner die Rute am Lager hat, wird das wohl seinen Grund haben.



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> wir gesagt, ich weiß nicht, was deine fragen sollen, aber vom geschäftssinn hast du keine ahnung


Geschäftssinn? Den braucht der Verkäufer, nicht der Konsument. Und man hat ihn oder nicht, mit 'Ahnung' hat der nix zu tun.
Dich würde ich gerne nach deinem Realitätssinn fragen. Da scheint mir, wenn deine Geschichte so stimmt, doch ein gewisses Defizit zu herrschen.

Nichts für ungut, ich finde es einfach nicht fair, einen Lieferanten mies zu machen, weil man selbst Fehler gemacht hat.


----------



## Johnny1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Eine Askaribestellung ist wie russisch Roulette. Man kann fein raus sein, genauso aber auch total im *rsch!
> 
> Wer das Risiko liebt und den Nervenkitzel braucht, soll bei Askari bestellen. #h


 
Geiler vergleich 
Askari is wie russisch roullette, da kann man nur zustimmen.
Hatte noch früher mal ne freilaufrolle bekommen, die der größte sch*** war.
Bei der man nicht mal kurbeln konnte.

Sind aber grundlegend im standardsortiment total überteuert.
Achtet mal darauf wie viel normale sargbleie oder sonstiges kosten.
Eben nur die angebote können lohnen, mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



toer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mal wieder bei Askari bestellt, allerdings war es jetzt das letzte Mal!
> 
> ...


 

Wenn du Online bestellts, bekommst du eine Bestätigung.
Was stand da drauf.

Mit Rabatt oder ohne.

Das ist der Preis den du abgeschlossen hast.

Stimmt der Preis nicht - Bestellung stornieren.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, ich finde es einfach nicht fair, einen Lieferanten mies zu machen, weil man selbst Fehler gemacht hat.




sehe keine fehler. fest steht, dass sowohl die dauer der lieferung (einfach lächerlich) und das hinhalten bzw. die unwissenheit um den lieferstatus der dame am telefon ca. 1 anruf pro woche ("kann sein dass es bis fr klappt")zu einer kundenunzufriedenheit führte, die dazu beitrug, dass askari mich als kunden verloren hat.

wir beide lassen es lieber, reden eh aneinander vorbei.

habe einen konkreten fall geschildert. und dies weder pauschalisierend miesmachend noch unfair. 
weiterhin viel spass bei askari.

gruss von der ostsee


----------



## myaljoni (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Da habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Noch nie eine Bestellung gehabt in der alles dabei war. 

Zuletzt im März! eine Bestellung aufgegeben, vorher angerufen um nachzufragen ob alles lieferbar ist, antwort ja alles da.

Direkt telefonisch bestellt. Dann kommt die Lieferung ein Teil hat aber auch nur 1,79 € gekostet ist garnicht mehr lieferbar Gutschrift aufs Kundenkonto ist erfogt. 

Dann haben wir Knicklichter in Grün bestellt 3 Packungen, aber welche in einer anderen Farbe bekommen, die dazu fast garnicht leuchteten. Anruf bei Askari : schicken Sie die WAre zurück in Grün sind die aber grad nicht Lieferbar und waren Sie wohl bei meiner Bestellung auch nicht! Ware kommt aber in den nächsten 2-4 Wochen...ja gut zurück geschickt und auf richtige Ware gewartet. Mittlerweile ist mitte November! BEstellung war im März!!! und die sagen immer noch die Ware kommt in 2 wochen bei jedem Anruf...|rolleyes


----------



## porbeagle (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



IngoS schrieb:


> @Algon
> Da hast Du natürlich recht und deshalb gehen die Lobe hier auch ganz schön unter.


 


Es gibt kein Lob für Askari der Laden ist sch....:v


----------



## micha84 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

man oh man scheint wohl ein richtiger saftladen zu sein..... zum glück habe ich dort noch nie bestellt mein angelshop ist gerlinger der liefert ganz schnell und es kommt alles sofort und das ganze auf rechnung wo man erst in 4 wochen bezahlen muss das nenn ich einen lieferanten #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Amadeus69 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

@myaloni
Wurde der Preis der Knicklichter bereits erstattet? Wenn nein, solltest du schriftlich auf die Lieferung mit einer "angemessenen Nachfrist" von 2 Wochen bestehen, ansonsten Wandlung, d.h. Rücktritt vom Vertrag wegen Nichterfüllung und unverzügliche Rückerstattung der Kosten. Die "angemessene Nachfrist" hast du ja bereits oftmals telef. eingeräumt, wenn die Bestellung bereits im März d.J. erfolgt ist. Ich hätte nicht so viel Geduld gehabt, wie du. Ich habe schon seit langem mein "Bestellverhalten" gegenüber Askari geändert und zwar mit dem Effekt, dass ich grundsätzlich nur noch z.B. bei Gerlinger meinen Krempel bestelle. Hier fühle ich mich gut betreut und als Kunde ernst genommen, da ich vor allem kein Interesse habe mich bei der Ausübung unseres tollen Hobbys -Angeln- mit einenm solchen Lieferanten herum zu ärgern. 
Gruss
Amadeus69


----------



## Algon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Hatte noch früher mal ne freilaufrolle bekommen, die der größte sch*** war.
> Bei der man nur kurbeln konnte.


Hat natürlich Askari schuld, und nicht der Hersteller bzw. Kunde der was billiges haben wollte.|uhoh:

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



micha84 schrieb:


> man oh man scheint wohl ein richtiger saftladen zu sein..... zum glück habe ich dort noch nie bestellt


 
und geanau das meint Zusser mit 


Zusser schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, ich finde es einfach nicht fair, einen Lieferanten mies zu machen, weil man selbst Fehler gemacht hat.


 

glaub mir, es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr zufriedene Kunden als unzufriedene Kunden bei Askari. Nur tun zufriedene Kunden ihre Zufriedenheit nicht kund, da sie es als normal ansehen, im gegesatz zu einem unzufriedenen Kunden. 
Dadurch kommt es in so einem Thread so rüber, als wenn alles schei.... bei Askari wäre. 3000 Pakete täglich sagen was anderes.

MfG Algon


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich hab keine Probleme da ich immer per Nachnahme  bestelle. Ist zwar paar euro teurer aber die Tante von der Post kenn ich sehr gut und wenn was für mich dabei ist gibt sie mir das und ich hab zehn min Zeit da reinzugucken. Wenn irgendetwas fehlt oder falsch ist geht der mist sofort zurück und wenn ok bezahl ich wenn sie wieder hoch kommt da sie an meinem Haus eh wieder vorbei muß. Das ist mir die Gebühr wert, andere vertelefonieren sie anschließend oder erstellen listen über stunden hinweg.....


----------



## IngoS (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Algon schrieb:


> Dadurch kommt es in so einem Thread so rüber, als wenn alles schei.... bei Askari wäre. 3000 Pakete täglich sagen was anderes.



Sehe ich auch so und wer "billig" kauft muß auch damit rechnen doppelt zu kaufen. Da kann der Händler nichts dafür. Man kann bei Askari auch Qualität zu super Preisen kaufen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



IngoS schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so und wer "billig" kauft muß auch damit rechnen doppelt zu kaufen. Da kann der Händler nichts dafür. Man kann bei Askari auch Qualität zu super Preisen kaufen.



du hast doch grundsätzlich recht, aber auch bei preiswertem gerät, was dann oftmals als schnäppchen oder sonderangebot verkauft wird, darf der kunde doch wenigstens funktionalität und ein minimum an qualität erwarten. und wenn ein händler nichtbrauchbaren schrott anbietet, ist das auch eine frage der seriösiät.
wenn mein dealer mir schrott verkaufen würde, was er nicht tut, weiß er, dass ich ihm das anschließend "um die ohren haue". stelle mir gerade vor, wenn er antworten würde: wat kaufste auch son billigkram bei mir. nee, so läuft das nicht.


gruss
achim


----------



## Mafgo (21. November 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



IngoS schrieb:


> Also ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen bei Askari gemacht. Ich schaue meist zu den Rabatt-Aktionen im Laden Hannover vorbei. Das Personal ist kompetent und freundlich. Wenn Waren aus dem Angebot nicht im Lager sind, werden sie bestellt und man erhält trotsdem den Angebotspreis.
> Sicher wird bei tausenden Bestellungen im Onlineshop auch mal was falsch laufen, aber es solten hier auch mal mehr die zufriedenen Kunden posten. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass wir Askari in Hannover haben.



Sehe ich genauso.

Ich kann mich nicht über Askari beschweren, bei mir hat bis jetzt immer alles geklappt und wenn es mal ein Problem gab konnte das in kurzer Zeit gelöst werden.

Danke an das Askari Team

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Hi,

meine Erfahrungen sind gemischt.
Oft hatte ich nicht bei Askari bestellt. 
Als dann eine Bestellung unvollständig geliefert wurde ohne mich vorher darüber zu informieren und
kostenlose Nachlieferung der fehlenden Artikel nicht in Aussicht gestellt wurde, habe ich darauf verzichtet, dort noch mal zu bestellen.

Den größten Reinfall erlebte ich aber in einer Filiale.
Ich brauchte eine größere Anzahl von Grundbleien.
Die Preise waren dort doppelt so hoch ausgezeichnet wie im Katalog.
Auf meine Frage ob es sich um einen Fehler handeln würde, wurde mir gesagt, dass die Filialpreise so hoch sind,
da man dort doch nicht mit einem Onlineshop (dem eigenen) konkurrieren könnte. |bigeyes

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es auch vollständige Lieferungen gab.


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...da man dort doch nicht mit einem Onlineshop (dem eigenen) konkurrieren könnte. |bigeyes


Konkurrenz mit dem eigenen Onlineshop#6 Genial die Jungs, genau so führt man ne Firma q). Das nen Ladengeschäft mit Personal usw. was kostet aber die wälzt man doch normal auf beides ab und nicht nur auf das ladengeschäft. Wer geht dann noch hin und kauft was? Da würd ich hingehn, es begrabbeln und im Onlineshop bestellen. Am besten noch an der Kasse mim iPhone, sodass sies auch sehen:q:q


----------



## NickAdams (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Die Markenartikel sind bei Askari genauso teuer wie in Fachgeschäften. Die Hausmarken sind Schrott. Was sich lohnt, sind große Mengen Futter und Aktionen, wie sie zur Zeit laufen. 15% sind schon ein Wort. Gibt es aber auch bei vielen anderen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> da man dort doch nicht mit einem Onlineshop (dem eigenen) konkurrieren könnte. |bigeyes


 
garnicht so unüblich! Es gibt mehrere Händler, die im eigenen Onlineshop billiger sind.
a: online, mehr Konkurrenz
b: Laden, mehr Kosten


MfG Algon


----------



## riecken (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Also ich kann nur gutes berichten !  mir ist ma eine rolle runtergefallen und der Kurbelgriff ist abgebrochen ! das war beim 1 mal angeln mit der rolle und sie haben es mir ersetzt obwohl es ja eigentlich eingenverschulden war !!!


----------



## degl (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Erfahrungen sind gemischt.
> Oft hatte ich nicht bei Askari bestellt.
> ...



Richtig,

aber ab 10 Stk. halbiert sich der Preis ...analog zum Katalog

Nur wenn der Verkäufer dich nicht drauf hinweist, ist der Frust verständlich#c

gruß degl


----------



## kgbbg (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

Nun, ich halte mich da raus. Ein Ei kann man nur einmal in die Pfanne hauen - und ich bin eines. Ich habe vor langer Zeit dort drei Mal bestellt: Zum ersten, zum zweiten und letzten Mal, da weder das betreffende Teil  trotz Mahnung beigelegt, noch gutegeschrieben worden ist.
Daher hat in den letzten 18 Jahren in Rede stehende Firma alleine durch mich sicher mehr als 30.000 Taler nicht einenommen, alles zusammengerechnet. Es gibt genügend Konkurrenz - und woanders würde ich es genau so machen, wenn man mich verarscht.....


----------



## stephan148 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

hey leute ich hab gerade auch probleme mit askari. Hab am 08.12. was bestellt. Waren glaube 13 artikel. Am 14.12. nen paket bekommen mit 10 artikeln. Auf der rechnung stand bei den anderen 3 artikeln lieferung in kürze. Bis heute noch nichts gekommen. Find ich schon nen bisschen blöd. Gucken was draus wird, ich hoffe für denen das die sachen bald kommen sonst war es das letzte mal das ich da was bestellt habe. Email hab ich denen vorhin schon geschrieben. 

lg


----------



## The fishwhisperer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*



stephan148 schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab gerade auch probleme mit askari. Hab am 08.12. was bestellt. Waren glaube 13 artikel. Am 14.12. nen paket bekommen mit 10 artikeln. Auf der rechnung stand bei den anderen 3 artikeln lieferung in kürze. Bis heute noch nichts gekommen. Find ich schon nen bisschen blöd. Gucken was draus wird, ich hoffe für denen das die sachen bald kommen sonst war es das letzte mal das ich da was bestellt habe. Email hab ich denen vorhin schon geschrieben.
> 
> lg


 
Hi, 

das kenn ich auch schon, wenn der Wert deiner drei Artikel nicht über 25,- Euro liegt schicken sie es dir nicht nach, das heißt du mußt neu bestellen #q.
Das war bei mir auch so und das war die letzte Bestellung die ich bei dieser Firma gemacht habe.


----------



## stephan148 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNG*

na mal schaun der wert ist auf jedenfall über 25 euro. hab auch heut auf meine mail ne antwort bekommen.

Zitat : 
vielen Dank für Ihre email.

Leider sind die fehlenden Artikel Ihrer Bestellung noch nicht wieder
lieferbar.
Ein neuer Liefertermin ist uns zudem noch nicht mitgeteilt worden,
so dass wir Ihnen leider noch keinen Auslieferungszeitpunkt nennen
können.

Sobald diese Artikel wieder vorrätig sind, werden wir den Versand
schnellstmöglich veranlassen.

kann sich also noch um jahre handel. Bin aber noch zuversichtlich.
Wird aber denke mal das letzte mal sein das ich dort was bestellt habe. War jetzt das 2te mal. Beim ersten mal war alles top.

lg


----------



## karpfen_angler95 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Askari finde ich ziemlich komisch.
Ein paar Wochen nach meiner Anmeldung bekomm ich die Meldung:

Es konnte zu der angegebenen E-Mail-Adresse kein Kundenkonto gefunden werden

Ist mir schon zwei Mal passiert#q


----------



## Henning95 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hey,

als ich das erste mal dort bestelle habe war alles top.
Lieferung erfolgte nach 3-4 Tagen.
Nichts fehlte.

Komisch.

Ich hatte vor bald wieder dort zu bestellen.
Aber dann sollte ich das lieber lassen  Wenn das mit der Lieferung so komisch ist.


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Normalerweise geht bei Askari auch alles glatt und Probleme werden auch gelöst...es ist halt nur so, daß Kritik lauter als Lob ist. 

Ich oute mich als sehr zufriedener Kunde.


----------



## Henning95 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

@ Vermesser jap ich oute mich auch als zufriedener Kunde.


----------



## Genussangler2010 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ein Paket mit unvollständiger Lieferung hatte ich auch schon - die wurde dann aber wenige Tage später ungefragt und ohne zusätzliche Kosten komplettiert. Fand ich o.k.
Dass ich auf ein Paar Stiefel seit nunmehr 2 Monate warte (Lieferstatus "reserviert"), finde ich nicht o.k. Hab' mich entsprechend bei Askari gemeldet und warte momentan auf Antwort.


----------



## stephan148 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

warte seid 1 monat auf mein zeug.

Hat schon mal jemand nen artikel bei askari bestellt wo stand "in kürze lieferbar" ??
wie lange habt ihr gewartet??


----------



## Slick (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



stephan148 schrieb:


> warte seid 1 monat auf mein zeug.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand nen artikel bei askari bestellt wo stand "in kürze lieferbar" ??
> wie lange habt ihr gewartet??




So 1-2 Monate kannst rechnen,so war es bei mir.


----------



## stephan148 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

diese antwort bekam ich auf nochmalige anfrage "vielen Dank für Ihre email.

Die noch fehlenden Artikel Ihrer Bestellung werden voraussichtlich erst
ab der 05. KW 2011 wieder in unserem Hause eintreffen.

Sobald diese Artikel wieder vorrätig sind, werden wir den Versand
schnellstmöglich veranlassen.

Für die lange Lieferzeit entschuldigen wir uns vielmals!"


----------



## sule (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

hab 3 wochen auf askari gewartet


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Aber mal ehrlich: Warum bestellt man einen Artikel mit dem Hinweis "in Kürze lieferbar"?


----------



## antmat (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Askari gehabt . In 3-4 tagen ist die Bestellung da. Aber ich bestelle immer nur das was sofort lieferbar ist.
Weil "in Kürze lieferbar" kann 4 Monate dauern bis es wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Algon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: Warum bestellt man einen Artikel mit dem Hinweis "in Kürze lieferbar"?


 
weil es sich dann besser meckern lässt.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## GandRalf (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moin auch,

Ja, warum?|kopfkrat

Weil der Artikel konkurrenzlos günstig war und eine telef. Anfrage eine Lieferzeit von ca. 14 Tagen ergab.
Da ich damit leben konnte, habe ich die entsprechende Rute bestellt.
Lieferung kam dann in der Frist. Für mich kein Beinbruch.#6


----------



## micha52 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ich bestelle seit jahren bei askari und hatte bis auf einmal auch immer das richtige zum richtigen preis im paket.

was die lieferzeiten angeht, da sind sie doch noch sehr verbesserungsfähig

lieferzeiten bis dato von 1 woche bis 3!! Monaten!!!!


----------



## Slick (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: Warum bestellt man einen Artikel mit dem Hinweis "in Kürze lieferbar"?




Ich hab z.B. in der 20% Rabatt Aktion einge Sachen bestellt,das war vor einer Woche und immer noch nichts , daher hat das wohl eher nichts damit zu tun ob der Artikel lieferbar ist oder nicht.Am schnellsten gehts immer per Nachnahme laut meiner Erfahrung.Letzte Bestellung war Vorkasse,Askari konnte in einer Woche das Geld nicht abbuchen. xD
Wer bei Askari bestellt muss Ruhe bewahren und viel viel Zeit haben.


Cheers


p.s. gleich gehts Spinnfische  will paar Barsche verhaften


----------



## Domini (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

hab 2 wochen gewartet bei askari.ch


----------



## Klinke (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also ich hab bei der 20% Aktion auch einiges bestellt, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir. War positiv überrascht. Von der Qualtität der georderten Rolle war ich weniger begeistert, da sah man schon auf den ersten Blick das das Ding schief zusammen geschraubt war. Die lief mit nem schönen Auf und Ab im Dreivierteltakt. Da wird sich nun zeigen ob Askari was taugt, die Frau am Telefon jedenfalls war stinkunfreundlich als ich Ihr erklärte das ich das Paket auf eigene Kosten per UPS verschicke weil ich keinen Bock hab für die 2,45€ zu irgendsonnem Hermes Ranzladen (Ja ich habe es freundlicher formuliert) zu rennen. Ich werd mal berichten ob und wann ich mein Geld wegen Nichtgefallens zurück bekomme


----------



## Slick (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Klinke schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei der 20% Aktion auch einiges bestellt, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir. War positiv überrascht. Von der Qualtität der georderten Rolle war ich weniger begeistert, da sah man schon auf den ersten Blick das das Ding schief zusammen geschraubt war. Die lief mit nem schönen Auf und Ab im Dreivierteltakt. Da wird sich nun zeigen ob Askari was taugt, die Frau am Telefon jedenfalls war stinkunfreundlich als ich Ihr erklärte das ich das Paket auf eigene Kosten per UPS verschicke weil ich keinen Bock hab für die 2,45€ zu irgendsonnem Hermes Ranzladen (Ja ich habe es freundlicher formuliert) zu rennen. Ich werd mal berichten ob und wann ich mein Geld wegen Nichtgefallens zurück bekomme



Hi hast du per Nachnahme bestellt?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Klinke#h
Wäre schön gewehsen wenn du geschrieben hättes um was für eine Rolle es sich handelt !!!!

Eine Rolle für 11 Euro ???? minus Prozente für 8 Euro ???

Und was giebts gegen Hermes ??????
Wohnst du in Ranzhausen ???
Wo es nur Ranzläden giebt ??
Ich kann manche Postings nicht verstehen,tut mir leid !#c


----------



## Klinke (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Nein habe per Lastschrift bestellt.
Die Rolle war eine Lineaeffe Spinn irgendwas für 43,99€, sah gut aus, dachte ich probiers mal, eben Pech gehabt.
Was es gegen Hermes gibt? 
Naja erstmal das ich keine Lust habe nach der Arbeit noch zum Kiosk von Ürsal Türkilmaz zu laufen oder zur Wäscherei von Sihat Güzdümüz weil das die nächst gelegenen Hermes super Shops sind. 
Ich kann von der Arbeit aus Pakete ohne Weiteres und ohne Mehraufwand für 2,45€ verschicken. Und eben diese 2,45€ ist es mir locker wert, diesen Weg zu sparen. 
Mir sollte als Kunde doch schon selber überlassen sein, wie ich die Ware zurück ins Geschäft bekomme, oder nicht?
Ich übernehme doch die Kosten, hat Askari keinen Nachteil durch.
Jetzt verständlich?
P.S. Topic: Das Paket wurde letzte Woche am nächsten Tag angenommen bei Askari, gemeldet hat sich noch keiner, Geld ist auch noch nicht wieder bei mir.


----------



## Fischescheucher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo liebe Com.

Habe nun auch schon mehrmals was bei  Askari bestellt und nun reichts mir auch. Nie wieder, ich kann da bloß von abraten.


Hatte mit bei meiner letzten Bestellung ein paar Winterstiefel mitbestellt. Als dann nach 3 Wochen noch nichts da war und ich nachfragte meinte man das diese erst in 8 Wochen wieder da wären. Darauf meinte ich wieso man dann die bereits vorrätigen Sachen nicht schon versendet habe und wieso man mir doch wenigstens nicht mal eine Nachricht hätte zu kommen lassen hätte können- als Antwort, wie jedesmal- ein proforma "es tut uns leid"

Und preislich findet man die Sachen aus dem Katalog nach einiger Online Recherche günstiger.

Und den Kogha Schrott kann man auch vergessen.
Ich hatte mir da einmal eine bestellt, war auch etwas teurer, ging gleich kaputt und dann nur trödel mit der Reklamation gehabt.

Fazit: Also was Askari angeht bin ich geleutert

FINGER WEG


----------



## Pilkerknecht (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

An einem Sonntag bestellte ich bei Askari ne Rute und ein wenig Kleinkram. Noch ein wenig Gegoogelt und die Rute preiswerter gefunden. OK passiert.Mail an Askari noch am Sonntag mit einer Rücktrittserklärung meiner gemachten Bestellung. Am Montag kam die Bestätigung meiner Stornierung per Mail und ich brauchte nur noch auf die Rücküberweisung meiner Auslagen warten. Tja was soll ich sagen. Am Freitag wurde die Rute und der Kleinkram geliefert und in meinem Postfach befand sich eine Mail von Askari, das der Versand nicht mehr gestoppt werden konnte. So so dachte ich mir. Erst die Stornierung bestätigen und dann mal schnell das Paket trotzdem versenden. Ne Mail formuliert, auf diesen Mißstand hingewiesen und alles wird gut, dachte ich mir jedenfalls. Das Paket habe ich ungeöffnet abholen lassen. Nach 2 Wochen war noch keine Gutschrift auf meinem Konto. Also wieder ne Mail mit dem Hinweis auf Rücküberweisung meiner Auslagen sowie der Fristsetzung von einer Woche. Das Ergebnis kann sich jetzt wohl jeder vorstellen. Kein Zahlungseingang. Wiederum eine Mail an Askari mit dem Hinweis an den Leser, "_Wenn Sie den Text nicht lesen können oder Ihnen eine Textpassage unklar ist, dann fragen Sie bitte Ihren benachbarten Mitarbeiter, um diese Angelegenheit mal abschließend klären zu können_"
Ich setzte noch eine letzte Frist mit dem Hinweis, dass bei Nichteinhaltung dieser, Zinsen für meine Auslagen fällig werden und ich mir die Freiheit erlaube, eventuell einen Rechtsbeistand zu bestellen. Und siehe da. Meine Auslagen wurden ohne Abzug auf mein Konto überwiesen.

nächster Fall - etwas älter

Vor ca 2 Jahren hatte ich ne größere Bestellung getätigt, wovon allerdings nicht alles geliefert werden konnte. Um nun an die fehlenden Artikel zu kommen, hätte ich noch weitere Artikel bestellen müssen, damit ich auf über 20 € komme und die Versandkosten wären mir erneut in Rechnung gestellt worden. Ich habe auf die Nachlieferung der fehlenden Artikel verzichtet.

Definitiv war das meine letzte Bestellung bei Askari. Da wird der Kunde aber so richtig über den Nuckel gezogen, verarscht und zudem von Oben herab behandelt. Richtiger Service sieht anders aus, was ich bei meinen Bestellungen in England immer wieder feststellen muss.


LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Klinke (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

So habe das Geld seit heute zurück. Ich habe demnach nix Schlechtes zu berichten. Innerhalb einer Woche ist für mich absolut Ok. Rückversand per UPS wurde also auch akzeptiert. Lediglich die unfreundliche Frau am Telefon, mag vll nicht ihr Tag gewesen sein.


----------



## ayron (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

So auch ich habe heute meine erste negativ erfahrung machen müssen....Bestelle niemals vergriffene sachen....|supergri

Also vergriffen waren haken,snaps und nen kescher.....war die woche nicht da und das paket lag schon zuhause.....Schon beim ersten blick dachte ich mir verdammt.....zu klein.....

Also ausgepackt.....
Kein Kescher, Keine Snaps, 1mal Ersatzartikel....
Und die notiz betsellen sie beim nächsten mal die vergriffenen Artikel wieder mit:m

Die Bestellung war natürlich aus der 20% aktion


Also.....

Kescher ausverkauft  und nichtmehr im sortimen:m
Snaps nja 20% wären schön gewesen.....
Ersatzartikel.....naja wenn ich 12er haben hätte wollen hätt ich nicht 10er bestellt......


Glecih mal zur bank gucken ob mein geld wenigstens da ist, dann nehm ichs mit humor#h

edit: aber günstig wars 30 Kicklichter 1,79....the same beim Händler 5€....Haken für 99cent- 20%......


----------



## Rima (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ich bin der Meinung das es wesentlich bessere Versandhändler gibt. Werbung ist alles, so auch bei Askari, sicherlich sind 20% Aktionen wie erst beim Jahreswechsel sehr verlockend. Ich selbst bestelle aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen nicht´s mehr bei Askari. Es gibt Versandhändler die sich um mich als Kunden mehr bemühen!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Klinke schrieb:


> Nein habe per Lastschrift bestellt.
> Die Rolle war eine Lineaeffe Spinn irgendwas für 43,99€, sah gut aus, dachte ich probiers mal, eben Pech gehabt.
> Was es gegen Hermes gibt?
> Naja erstmal das ich keine Lust habe nach der Arbeit noch zum Kiosk von Ürsal Türkilmaz zu laufen oder zur Wäscherei von Sihat Güzdümüz weil das die nächst gelegenen Hermes super Shops sind.
> ...


 
Lineaeffe Rollen sind in der Tat sehr Schwankend in der Produktion.
Ich habe 2 die Gleichen im Forellenset ersteigert. Die eine Rolle ist Top und die Andere war ein Greul.
Ist aber nicht nur bei den Rollen so !#c


----------



## micha52 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

hab letzte woche samstag mal wieder bestellt und gestern ist alles gekommen. #6 alles top #6#6


----------



## 0815 Fischer (3. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ALSO....ich hab schon öfters bei askari bestellt und die sache mit dem rabatt system ist ziemlich easy zu verstehen wenn ihr rabatte wollt wie sie im katalog stehen müsst ihr wohl oder übel anrufen. ich frage noch zur sicherheit am ende immer nach und bei mir hat alles immer auf den cent genau gepasst. qualitativ muss ich leider sagen, dass ich einmal eine rute bekommen habe wo der oberste teil vom korkgriff eingerissen war und mit harz oder ieinen anderem starken kleber schlecht verklebt wurde. ich habs behalten war auch nur der optische aspekt..., wie gesagt insgesamt komme ich ganz gut mit den bestellung klar. 
ich mache jetzt mal nen neuen thread auf über die produkte von askari heißt kogha, riverman,silverman etc. da könnt ihr dann ja erfahrungen mit DEN ARTIKELN! nicht den service reinschreiben MfG|wavey:


----------



## TheFisherking (3. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe in meiner extrem langen Anglerkarriere (bald fünf Monate, grins) bereits dreimal bei Askari bestellt.
Manche Artikel sind ok wie Haken, Knicklichter, Fischtöter, Kescher und manche Artikel sind sehr mäßig wie die meisten Kogha-Ruten. 
Habe jetzt die zweite Trout Specialist zerlegt bekommen und bin nicht wirklich begeistert davon. 
Ein Anglerkollege ist auch sehr reserviert wenn es um Askari geht und in seinem Verein gibt es ein internes "Kogha-Verbot". Natürlich nicht ernsthaft, aber die Jungs haben wohl ihre Erfahrungen gemacht, sonst würden sie nicht so offen darüber sprechen.
Allerdings ist das wie alles im Leben Erfahrungs- und Geschmacksache - dachte ich bisher. 

Was mich aktuell wirklich sehr nervt und gerade mich als BWLer ärgert ist die absolut unprofessionelle Art, mit der man Kunden behandelt bzw. fast schon mit Gewalt vergrault.

Beispiel gefällig?

1. 

Ich bestelle angeblich vorrätige und sofort lieferbare Artikel aus der Rabattaktion (Schneekufen für die Schuhe) und bekomme erst auf telefonische Nachfrage mitgeteilt, dass der Artikel erst in 8 Wochen lieferbar wäre. Was soll das? Arbeiten die noch mit Karteikarten oder wie kommt sowas zustande? 

Naja, man lernt ja und so kommt es zu:

2.

Um diese Warterei zu vermeiden rufe ich beim nächsten Mal an und wollte wissen, ob der Artikel xy vorrätig und sofort lieferbar wäre. Eine sehr (sehr!) unfreundliche Telefontussi sagt mir schnippisch, dass ich doch selber im Internet unter Lieferstatus nachsehen sollte. Dafür wäre das doch schließlich da. 

Was bitte ist das denn für ein sch*** Service ?!?
Was bilden sich diese Leute ein? 
Wer so mit Kunden umgeht, muss sich nicht wundern, eines Tages keine Kunden mehr zu haben.
Ohne jetzt gehässig sein zu wollen, aber ich wünsche denen mal ein richtig schlechtes Geschäftsjahr und jede Menge mieser Kritiken, damit sie ihr System umstellen und mehr kundenorientiert werden. 

Apropos Kundenzufriedenheit: 
Das Lächerlichste ist jedoch die angebliche Kundenzufriedenheit von 96%!!! Ein Wert, der jedes Wahlergebnis ehemals kommunistischer Sowjetrepubliken in den Schatten gestellt hätte ;-)

Aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch absolut falsch und es war alles ein Versehen und eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände. Eventuell wollte man ja auch nur mich persönlich los werden, weil ich denen zu viel im recht kurzen Zeitraum von November bis jetzt bestellt habe und das hält deren POS-System nicht aus. Wer weiß das schon...

Jedenfalls werde ich mir in Zukunft dreimal überlegen, ob ich nochmal etwas bei diesem Laden bestelle.

Petri

der Andi


----------



## micha52 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

moisen andi,

das hört sich ja verdammt kaxxxx an. hast du dich dann über dieser überaus freundliche telefontante beschwert? wenn nicht, warum nicht? 

bedenke bitte

Nur redenden kann geholfen werden


----------



## TheFisherking (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber ich hatte keine Lust, an eine andere noch freundlichere Person zu geraten und habe es kurzerhand auf sich beruhen lassen. Erst dieser Thread im Forum hat mich wieder etwas "erregt", um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen.


----------



## Fury87 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich war vor ein paar tagen mal wieder bei Askari in Lüdinghausen! Und als ich mich im laden umgeguckt habe, war ich wiedermal richtig Erschrocken - Die meisten Regale total leer und unsortiert. Denn letztens war wieder folgende Situation: Ich hatte ca. 20 sachen auf meiner liste die ich Gebraucht habe darunter waren wirklich keine ultra-speziellen sachen. Ich meine Haken,Posen,Boilies und wirbel sollte jeder Angelladen in vielen größen und gewichten haben,oder?
Naja, am ende hatte ich von diesen 20 sachen die ich mir ausgesucht habe, 4 im Korb drin! Klar, Askari hat echt eine Riesen auswahl und es kann hier und da mal ein teil nicht im laden sein! Aber Wenn bei weiten nichtmal die hälfte da ist, dann ist das in meinen augen einfach nur Peinlich! 

Man kommt sich da vor wie auf einen Flohmarkt, man muss glück haben das zu finden was man haben will. Ich habe das jetzt schon 3-4mal erlebt und jedesmal wurde es schlimmer. Klar kann man jetzt sagen "dann fahr doch woanders hin!" Aber irgendwie ist die hoffnung immer da, dass es doch irgendwann besser wird! Vor ca. 10 jahren konnte man richtig gut bei Askari einkaufen. Aber Askari ist auch bei vielen, sehr vielen sachen einfach viel zu teuer.

Aber ich frage mich wirklich, wie sowas sein kann? Ich meine Askari wirbt doch mit ihrer riesen auswahl, oder soll das nur für den Onlineshop gelten? Was ich auch sehr Komisch finde ist, dass die Verkäufer/rin mit manchen doch simplen fragen ein wenig überfordert wirken. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man eine Verkäuferin bei Askari fragt: Haben sie hier auch Spirolinos? Und sie dann rot wird und sagt: Sie ferkel, wir führen hier sowas nicht, dass ist hier ein Angelladen und kein Erotik-shop! Aber die Batterien dafür haben wir... ;+

Wie Gesagt, ich finde es echt schade was aus dem laden in Lüdinghausen geworden ist. Aber zum glück gibt es hier in der nähe genug andere gute Angelläden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo,
sind hier auch irgendwo Erfahrungswerte verfügbar, was die Fa. Gerlinger betrifft?


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind hier auch irgendwo Erfahrungswerte verfügbar, was die Fa. Gerlinger betrifft?



Bei mir jede Menge :m - nämlich alle ohne Ausnahme seeeeeeeehr gut :m:m!!!

Bei allen bis dato getätigten Bestellungen war alles TOP, blitzschnell und vollzählig - meine persönliche Nr. 1 im Onlinehandel.

LG
Eddy |wavey:


----------



## maki1980 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Da kann ich Elfchen_19 nur zustimmen.


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ich stimme da auch zu gerlinger top


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind hier auch irgendwo Erfahrungswerte verfügbar, was die Fa. Gerlinger betrifft?



schau mal hir

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175480


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Danke, dann werde ich da mal lesen, wie es den anderen bei Rückgabe ergangen ist.


----------



## DarkAngel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe, bisher nur bei Askari bestellt.
Bisher hatte ich auch nie Probleme (per Nachname).
Der Versand, war releativ schnell meist nach 3 Tagen da.

Habe auch nie, Probleme bei i-welche Aktionen gehabt.
Bei mir, waren die Gegenstände sogar schon günstiger als im Internet Shop angegeben.

Es, gab nur bei mir ein Problem, was ich euch nun mitteilen möchte damit es euch nicht auch so geht.
Bezahlmethode: Kreditkarte (Mastercard, Prepraid).

Ich habe, mit einer Prepraid, MasterCard bestellt. Das Geld wurde auch abgebucht, jedoch meinte der liebe Askari Mitarbeiter, in der Buchhaltung das ich nicht genügend, Guthaben auf der Karte hätte. Nach mehrmaligen Schreiben per Mail ergab sich nichts neues. Bisich dann mit der Presse und meinen Anwalt gedroht habe. Danach, war dann auch aufeinmal mein Geld wieder bei mir.

Daher Empfehle ich jeden, der Probleme hat, mit Askari mit einem Anwalt und der Presse zu drohen. Denn das was Askari bei einigen Personen macht ist Abzocke!...

Zudem Shop in Lüdinghausen:
Ich war dort, bisher 1 x und bin nicht zufrieden. Als ich reinkam, war ich als erstes, begeistert . Sehr groß und Sotiert. Doch dann, musste ich festellen das Kaum noch Zubehör in der ersten hälfte war. Ich dachte mir jedoch, es liegt daran das wir schon Samstag, hatten. Aber wenn einige andere dies auch schon hatten bin ich sehr unzufrieden.


----------



## paule79 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo,
ich habe auch bei Askari bestellt und was den Versand angeht kann ich auch nichts nachteiliges zu Askari sagen.
Gut verpackt und schnell geliefert.

Ich habe mir mehrere Ruten bestellt,um anschließend auszusortieren was mir nicht gefällt und diese dann zurückgeschickt.
(mit den hauseigenen Sachen bin ich nicht zufrieden)

Mit dem Rabattsystem hats auch geklappt.
 Ich hoffe auch das dies so bleibt,da ich den 2. Artikel zurückgeschickt habe,der mir nicht gefiel.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## matze1212 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Zum Gerlinger kann ich auch nur eins sagen:

Habe dort schon online bestellt, war aber auch schon vor Ort im Shop! Und alles was man dazu sagen kann ist
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Immer alles geliefert, Ware 1A, vor Ort zu einer Rolle noch Schnur geschenkt bekommen, ....

Und der Shop ist einfach nur Goil! Riesen Auswahl (ca. 700 versch. Ruten und 1000 versch, Rollen geschätzt!), meist sehr faire Preise und immer alles vorrätig!


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also Ich komme mir echt verarsc... vor,
und das zum zweiten mal.

Nun Ich sehe online Versandkosten frei,
na Super dann kaufe ich mal paar Sachen.

Tja Puste Kuchen Versandkostendrei erst ab 25 euro,
aber davon stand niergens was,
ausser bei der Kasse nachdem ich den Kauf abschliessen wollte.

Dann steht zb beim nubrolli Schirmzelt für 39 euro statt 169eur,
wird in Kürze lieferbar.

Zack bezahlt und warte und Warte und warte,
resultat ist beim Anruf :ist doch ausverkauft,Häh
aber warum steht es immer noch online als kürzlich Lieferbar.
|krach:|kopfkrat

Es kommt mir vor wie ne Kunden Lockung,
wie zb : da Denkste na Super angebot,
dann kannste auch mehr bestellen und bezahlst.
Rum kommt das du  nur den Schrott bekommst  aber nicht das warum man eigendlich bestellt hatte.

Das ist jetzt mehrere Tage her und die Ware steht immer noch nicht als ausverkauft drinne sondern Kürzlich lieferbar.
Werde es aufjeden weiter beobachten.Grins

Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen?

Will den Laden nicht schlecht machen,
es gibt ja etliche die zufrieden sind.

Oder bin ich nen einzel Fall#c

Gruss


----------



## Schlebusch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also was den Online-Shop angeht von Askari war ich bis jetzt immer soweit zufrieden. Sachen die derzeit nicht lieferbar waren wurden schnell nachgeschickt, schneller als ich teilweise erwartet habe.
Probleme gibt es erst wenn ich Fragen oder Anliegen habe bezüglich meiner online Bestellungen und dort anrufe dann ist es oft so das da fast niemand nen plan hat.

Jetzt zum Laden selbst: Bei mir in Langenfeld (Askari Düsseldorf/Köln) der Laden ist einfach nur ZUM KOTZEN!!!
Für mich ist er einer der größten Schei** Läden überhaupt hier in der Gegend.
Tut mir leid das ich jetzt so deutlich werde es ist aber so!!
Paar Auflistungen mal wieso es so ist:
-  Ständig wechselnde Mitarbeiter die meistens total unfreundlich sind, kein Wissen über irgendetwas besitzen, total lustloses Auftreten, versuchenen einen irgendein Müll anzudrehen usw.
-  Oft sind die Regale leer geräumt ohne das mal etwas nachgefüllt wird. Jetzt die Tage habe ich zum ersten mal mitbekommen und gesehen das teilweise die Regale etwas aufgeräumt und aufgefüllt wurden.
-  Wenn die für jemanden etwas bestellen weil die es nicht vor Ort haben notieren sie sich Telefonnummer usw und sagen einem das man sich meldet wenn die Sachen da sind.
Der Gegenteil passiert man muss auch noch denen hinterher rennen, tun dann auf doof und werden auch noch unfreundlich!! (heute, samstag, bzw ja gestern) auch wieder der Fall bei mir gewesen.

Das sind jetzt mal ein paar Dinge die ich mir auch schon von seeehr vielen anderen Anglern aus der Gegend und im Internet bestätigen lassen habe. Wenn man weiss was man braucht kann man da mal vorbei, manchmal haben sie auch die ein oder andere gute Aktion, aber ansonsten meide ich mittlerweile den Laden selbst und bestelle bei denen nur noch online!!


----------



## iltis05 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Sche.... Askari,hab ne Penzil 1,85 mit 1+1 teilung letzte Woche bestell  am 28.7 am Telefon.Das sagte man mir alles kein Probleme,wie ist das mit  der Aktion Versandkostenfrei,wäre  auch kein Thema.Wann geht sie auf Reisen?Am nächsten Tag sagte man mir  ,hahaha am Montag den 4.7. die Bestellbestätigung bekommen mit den  Versanddatum vom 4.7. Klasse dachte ich wenigstens am mittwoch mal  testen,sche.... da haben die noch Sperrgutzuschlag 7,95€ und Porto +  Verpackung mitgerechnet5,95€.Da hab ich vorhin Angerufen und  nachgefragt.Zur antwort bekam ich selbst schuld,1tens,gilt nur bei  online bestellung und die Pfeife am Tel.hat gesagt das gilt bei ihm  auch.2tens.Sperrzuschlag ist nie Frei.Dann bekamm ich die antwort ich  müsse mich schriftlich an die Geschäftsleitung wenden,er könne da nichts  machen.Jetzt kostet die Rute mehr als bei jedem Shop in  Deutschland,nicht viel aber sowas regt mich auf.Ich hätte schon 2mal mit  fischen können wenn ich nicht 12 € sparen wollte.Jetzt bin ich mal auf  die stellungnahme von Askari gespannt.Ich hab denen geschrieben sie  sollen sich was einfallen lassen wegen der vers und  sperrgutkosten,ansonsten geht die Rute zurück und sie habe sie hin und  ich wieder weggeschickt für ihr Geld .Und die Löschung meiner Daten,nie  mehr Askari bei negativen verlauf.


Gruß
iltis


----------



## Fabsibo (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich finde es sowieso ein Unding, dass man überhaupt Versandkosten zahlen muss. Bei Askari wird es wohl kaum Retouren geben und da jede Bestellung mind. 25 Euro beträgt muss meiner Meinung nach der Versand kostenfrei sein, sowie bei jedem guten Onlineshop. Desweiteren find ich es auch eine Frechheit, dass  Askari jetzt Online für einen Aufpreis von ca. "0,95€", die Ware am nächsten Tag rausgeschickt, allerdings nur gegen "Nachnahme Zahlung, was auch wieder extra kostet. Das die Ware am nächsten Tag rausgeschickt wird ist für mich sowieso selbstverständlich!! Als letztes sollte dringend mal Paypal angeboten werden, was in der heutigen Welt auch widerrum völlig normal ist.

Zum Schluss auch mal was Positives. Wenn ich vor Ort im Geschäft bin, bin ich eig immer zufrieden 

lg


----------



## schomi (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

nur positiv.
Am Wochenende ausgesucht und online bestellt, am Montag kam die Bestätigung, Dienstag ging die Ware raus und am Mittwoch, vormittags war sie bei mir. Alles komplett.


----------



## Elwino81 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Bis jetzt habe ich da auch öfters bestellt und lief auch alles ganz gut. Ok einmal haben die mir 3 mal die falsche Hosengröße geschickt aber wurde ja getauscht.

Nur momentan warte ich. Am 30.6.11 habe ich 4 vorrätige Wobbler bestellt und heute 14.7 bekomme ich die Mail das es verschickt wurde. KOMPLETT! Hatte Montag früh aber schon angerufen was da los ist und laut Aussage war ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Paket schon in der Versandabteilung.
Vielleicht lag es auch daran das ich mir das erste mal die 95 Cent Versandversicherung sparen wollte.

Nichts bestellen was man kurzfristig braucht. KEINE EIGENMARKEN = Chinamüll


----------



## kuate (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist Askari der allerletzte Laden. Die waren schon vor 20 Jahren, als ich mein erstes Zeug bestellt hab super unfreundlich und unzuverlässig und das hat sich bis hete nicht geändert. Anrufen brauchste da eh nicht, die sind so unverschämt und hohl dass es pfeift.
Gibt genügend andere Händler, die sich sehr bemühen und versuchen ihren Kunden möglichst viel Service anzubieten. 
Askari ist für mich schon lang kein Thema mehr.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also, jetzt geb ich meine Erfahrung auch mal zum besten...
Alle die, die sagen Askari ist sch*** kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... also nicht böse gemeint, versteh es einfach nicht, weil ich habe mittlerweile im letzten halben Jahr ca 20mal was bestellt dort, früher auch oft, bloß jetzt eben viel nacheinander. es ging nie was schief, bekam immer das richtige und auch blitz schnell... (bezahlung ist per einzug).
wenn manche verlangen ab 25 euro sollte alles verand kosten frei sein, dann verstehe ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht... vergleichen mit amazon lässt es sich meiner meinung nach nicht. weil wir bestellen nunmal keine kleinen DVDs oder so, sondern oft ruten, boxen für angelköder usw. das ist teuer und liegt ja auch immer an den verträgen die die aushandlen. also die versandhäuser. sperrgut zuschlag ist zwar recht hoch, geb ich zu, aber jedem dem das nicht passt, der soll doch in laden gehen und dort kaufen. muss aber auch mal damit rechnen dass das wunschmodell auch mal nicht erhältlich ist. 

wie überall im leben geht man also kompromisse ein. es wird nie für alle perfekt laufen. 
ich kann nur von mir aussagen, in 11 Jahren die ich jetzt angle, also seit ich 10 jahre jung bin, habe ich nie schlechte erfahrung bei askari gemacht. keine einzige. und die auswahl ist nunmal unschlagbar... #6


----------



## ganjafarmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

mitm onlineshop habe ich auch nur schlechte erfahrungen. die haben über nen monat für nen, bald verfügbaren, fischtöter und kleinteile gebraucht.
beim service am telefon habe ich allerdings nichts auszusetzen. vllt hatte ich auch einfach nur glück 

dafür haben sie aber ne riesen auswahl, sowohl online als auch im laden. auch wenn die mitarbeiter nicht grade die motiviertesten sind


----------



## Alex.k (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



ganjafarmer schrieb:


> dafür haben sie aber ne riesen auswahl, sowohl online als auch im laden. auch wenn die mitarbeiter nicht grade die motiviertesten sind



Haha, wenn es so wäre würde man nicht so lange auf seine Artikel warten, ich vermute sie ersparen sich einiges an Lagerkosten und bestellen erst wenn der Kunde bestellt. Geschickt! :m


----------



## ganjafarmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

im laden (eschwege) war ich zufrieden.
was den onlineshop angeht, haste recht.


----------



## Der_Freak (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moinsen
Ich kann momentan auch nur recht gutes von Askari berichten, habe aber erst 3 mal dort bestellt, war alles vollzählig aber nicht besonders schnell. Einige Emails meinerseits wurden schlichtweg ignoriert, am Telefon waren die Mitarbeiter auch nicht besonders freundlich.
Vor einigen Tagen habe ich eine gebrochene Rute eingesendet. Wie lange wird es etwa dauern bis ersatz bei mir eintrudelt? 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## tyirian (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dauerte die reibungslose Reklamation ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also ich war mit askari eigl immer relativ zufrieden nur das ich schon ein paar mal artikel reklamieren musste die reklamation hat immer so 2-3 wochen gedauert.


----------



## kuate (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Versteh nicht warum Askari überhaupt so nen Zulauf hat. Die Geräte kriegt man bei zig anderen Händlern mit wesentlich besserem Service. Und wenn ich nur an die Eigenmarke von denen denke schüttelts mich. Hab mal ne geflochtene Schnur von Kogha probiert... Oh Gott...
Sorry, aber die sind für mich erledigt.


----------



## Schlebusch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ich hatte mal die fertig stahlvorfächer von perca, der hammer sag ich euch!! :q:q:q
3 mal ausgeworfen oder einmal irgendwo kurz hängen geblieben und man kann wieder wechseln.
auch die karabiner sind für den müll!!!
sind oft genug vom stahlvorfach abgegangen während der auswerfens habe dadurch auch nen relativ täuren köder einmal verloren :r#q
das einzigste was ich von denen noch habe oder bzw benutze ist ein fischtöter von perca, das wars aber auch!!


----------



## heinmama (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Was verlangt man den??? Wenn man bei Askari kauft, ich mache das auch, kann man nicht einen Trabbi kaufen und einen Rolls Royce erwarten. Vielleicht sollte man nur Sachen dort kaufen die nich sicherheitsrelevant sind, Ich meine Sachen die das Tackle betreffen kaufe ich grundsätzlich zuhause im Shop. 

Schirme, Schuhe , Kästen,Trolleys etc kann man dort doch kaufenohne Probleme .

In Sachen Mitarbeiter muß man sich auch mal fragen wo die Kohle für eine gerechte Bezahlung herkommen soll?

Fazit ist :

Wenn ich Service und gute Qualität erwarte muß ich das bezahlen,oder auf Service verzichten.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## kuate (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



heinmama schrieb:


> Was verlangt man den??? Wenn man bei Askari kauft, ich mache das auch, kann man nicht einen Trabbi kaufen und einen Rolls Royce erwarten. Vielleicht sollte man nur Sachen dort kaufen die nich sicherheitsrelevant sind, Ich meine Sachen die das Tackle betreffen kaufe ich grundsätzlich zuhause im Shop.
> 
> Schirme, Schuhe , Kästen,Trolleys etc kann man dort doch kaufenohne Probleme .
> 
> ...



Ist absolut 100%ig richtig. Deswegen kauf ich da auch nichts. Mir kommts nur hoch, wenn ich an den Laden denk. 

Nur noch wegen den Mitarbeitern: Askari macht seine Umsätze eben über Masse und nicht über hohe Stück-Handelsspannen. Arm ist der Verein deswegen nicht. Und was die den Mitarbeitern bezahlen oder nicht, kann nicht das Problem der Kunden sein.
Allein das Geld was der Katalogdruck kostet... #q Mir schicken sie immer noch einen, obwohl ich schon Jahre nichts mehr bestellt hab. Wäre in Kundenzufriedenheitsanalysen besser investiert.

Aber egal. Soll jeder kaufen wo er will. Wollte nur mal meinen Senf zu dem Askari-Brötchen hier dazugeben. #6


----------



## teddy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

@zanderangler

shop.angel-domaene 99,99% positiv ???|kopfkrat wie kommst du dadrauf#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Momentan 99,4 um genau zu sein.:mhttp://cgi.ebay.de/Berkley-Whiplash-Blaze-Orange-Spule-1800m-0-28mm-46-9kg-/330570929412?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item4cf7901504


----------



## teddy- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

hmmm|kopfkrat

wo ist den der beitrag hin vom zanderangler;+
naja das war seine webseite wo er angelshops bewertet und da hatte der laden 99,99% 

nur mal so bemerkt nicht das ihr denkt ich war besoffen wo ich das geschrieben hab|bla:


----------



## Downbeat (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also ich bin mit Askari jetzt auch durch. Ich nutze nie den Versandweg sondern fahre immer zur Niederlassung in Lüdinghausen.
Da gab es bis jetzt auch keine Probleme, wahrscheinlich weil ich nie was aussergewöhnliches brauchte.

Letze Woche allerdings hatte ich vorher eine Rute aus dem aktuellen Angebot rausgesucht, nix besonderes (einfache Tele von Kogha für simple Aalmontagen). Im Laden dann fand ich keine einzige Rute. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir von 2 Mitarbeitern mitgeteilt wo diese Ruten sich befinden müssten, dort abermals nachgesehen und wieder nichts gefunden. Eine weitere Nachfrage ergab die Aussage: "Vom dem Angebot weiß ich nichts, sie hätten einfach mal eine Artikelnummer mitbringen müssen, dann könnten wir im Computer nachsehen." Ein Prospekt um diese raus zu suchen war aber auch nicht vorhanden. 
Endeffekt: Kleinteile bezahlt und zum nächsten vernünftigen Laden gefahren und dort eine Rute von DAM gekauft.

Ein Freund von mir der mitgekommen war um sich ein paar teurere Sachen einzukaufen war völlig enttäuscht, auf Nachfrage zu einer Chub-Rute wurde er gefragt von welcher Marke die Rute sein solle und auf die Wiederholung Chub, hiess es: "Ich glaube die führen wir nicht". Obwohl min. 4 Ruten der Marke im Laden standen.


----------



## ThomasD555 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen das 2. Mal bei Askari online bestellt, bissel Kleinkram (nichts außergewöhnliches) und so. War somit quasi kein Neukunde mehr, habe aber trotzdem zum 2. Mal das "Neukunden-Geschenk" erhalten. :m War zwar wieder "nur" so eine einfache Trinkflasche, aber einem geschenkten Gaul...
Auch diesmal wieder Versand zügig, mit Infomail und alles vollzählig erhalten. Aber der freundliche Hermes Fahrer meinte er braucht nicht bei mir zu klingeln, sondern er stellt das Paket einfach mal vor der Haustür ab. |kopfkrat(Ich war zu Hause)... 

Fazit: 2 mal bestellt = 2 mal zufrieden 

Bin die Tage auch mal ins Ladengeschäft nach Hannover gefahren, also leuchtende Augen hatte ich schon. Wurde aber recht schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt, viele Fächer waren leer. War aber zum Glück nur mal zum schauen da. Deeswegen kann ich über die Qualität des anwesenden Personals keine Aussage treffen.

Also wer eine weitere Anreise in Kauf nimmt um mal bei Askari in Hannover einzukaufen, sollte sich vorher informieren was vorrätig ist. Könnte sonst eine Fahrt für Nix werden.#q


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

war auch einmal bisher dort aber kann dies bestätigen. die regale waren fast leer


----------



## Apfelbaum (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

_Rute gekauft , 40-60g Wurfgewicht , 3,00m lang , erster wur mit 15g sbiro , ganz vorne noch vor der ersten Öhse abgebrochen !
Aksari faild!_


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



> Rute gekauft , 40-60g Wurfgewicht , 3,00m lang , erster wur mit 15g sbiro , ganz vorne noch vor der ersten Öhse abgebrochen !
> Aksari faild!



Das ist wirklich heftig! |kopfkrat
Hast du ein Bild von der Rute?


----------



## Koalabaer (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Apfelbaum schrieb:


> _Rute gekauft , 40-60g Wurfgewicht , 3,00m lang , erster wur mit 15g sbiro , ganz vorne noch vor der ersten Öhse abgebrochen !
> Aksari faild!_



kein Hersteller genannt,eventuell Materialfehler. #c

typischer Beitrag,Hauptsache Askari ist Sch.... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## steppes (9. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190761 gibts noch mehr bzgl. Askari.

Also Service und Auswahl in Eschwege ist gut.#6
In Offenbach sieht das leider anders aus.|krach:
Onlineshop geht aber teils lange Lieferzeit und Ware nicht Lieferbar|kopfkrat

P.S. Qualität hat ihren Preis


----------



## Can1990 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

moin hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem Askari Shop in Hamburg ? 
wollten da am Freitag hin und ma ein wenig einkaufen gehen ...

lg


----------



## Pollesoft (24. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also,

nach den Erfahrungen, die ich mit diesem Shop gemacht habe, kann ich nur sagen, dass auch mich der Laden das letzte Mal gesehen hat. Auch wenn die Angebote manchmal unschlagbar sind, ist es mir den Ärger nicht wert. :r Ich habe jetzt nach mehr als 14 Tagen einer Retouresendung die Gutschrift immer noch nicht zurück erhalten.#d Auf Nachfrage teilten die mit, dass das mindestens 3 Wochen dauern würde. Klar, die heben das Geld auch erst drei Wochen nach Auslieferung ab. Das klappt aber immer sofort.
Ich könnte mich nur aufregen.|gr: Die üblichen Probleme kenne ich mittlerweile auch. Ware nicht verfügbar, ewiges warten etc.. Da gibt es wesentlich bessere Internet-shops. Hab jetzt einige Teile in dear old England bestellt. Super Preis und der Händler hatte den Kram 5 Tage nach Bestellung und Bezahlung bei mir vor der Haustüre. Gut verpackt, super günstig und über paypal abgewickelt.


----------



## Bobster (25. August 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

....in Lüdinghausen (Laden) war ich durch Zufall 
    letztes Jahr .... ....lächerlich :q


...durch Zufall habe ich am 18.8. in einem "älteren" Askari Katalog etwas entdeckt, was ich selbstverständlich nicht brauchte...aber unbedingt haben musste 
Am 19.8. per Postkarte dann versendet - ohne Zahlungsmethode - anzugeben.
Am Montag, dem 22.8.kam der Anruf wie ich bezahlen möchte.
Auf Rechnung .. war meine Antwort.

Das Paket kam vollständig heute am 25.8. mit Hermes..
...auf Rechnung !

Das war meine erste Askaribestellung seit 5 oder mehr Jahren.

Also beklagen kann ich mich nicht.

Super schnelle und vollständige Lieferung auf Rechnung #6


----------



## Leon (28. September 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Askari ist der grösste Dreck, habe da etwas bestellt und die Bestellung kam 1 ) unvollständig an und 2 ) die falschen Sachen.
Darauf direkt E-mails geschrieben und 2 Wochen lang gewartet bis ich eine richtige Antwort bekam.Dann haben die mich angerufen und meinten diese Sachen die ich bestellt habe ( aus dem neuesten Katalog ) gäbe es schon lange nicht mehr und dazu fehlten noch 4 Packungen Twister, diese waren auch nicht da deshalb wollten die mir einen Gutschein oder soetwas ähnliches geben.|krach:


----------



## ayron (29. September 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Tja so ist das.....was sie dir angeboten haben wird wohl ein Verrechnungscheck gewesen sein.....
Naja ist da halt so ne sache Online....

Letztens im Laden gewesen ( DD/Langenfeld) ganz ok da.


Nen schönen Schnapper gemacht, da 50% Rabatt auf Sonderposten.

Force Master AX für 35€ kann man so erstmal nichts sagen.
Die Auswahl ist erstmal groß, zieht man jedoch den Perca mist ect ab dann ist sie "nur" ok


----------



## Bobster (29. September 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



ayron schrieb:


> Die Auswahl ist erstmal groß, zieht man jedoch den Perca mist ect ab dann ist sie "nur" ok


 
Genauso #6


----------



## StPa69 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Man kann ja sagen was man will, aber Askari vergisst nix....
Vor ca. 15 jahren bestellte ich das erste mal bei Askari. Damals war ich eigentlich nur fürs Elbangeln ausgerüstet. Ein bekannter nahm mich mal mit an einen Forellenteich. Irgendwie hats Spass gemacht, und so bestellte ich mir einen Schwung leichteres Gerät bei Askari. Das war im April. Nach einigen Tagen kam dann auch schon eine Teilliefrung. Angeln, Rollen und ein paar kleinteile. Die Nachnahme belief sich auch nur über den Betrag für die gelieferte Ware. Was fehlte kaufte ich im nächst besten Angelladen dazu, und konnte dann auch schon am WE darauf meine ersten Forellen mit eigener Ausrüstung fangen. 
Kurz vor Weihnachten dann, ich km grad von der Arbeit, drückte mir meine Frau einen Abholschein für ein Paket in die Hand...., an meine Askari Bestellung aus dem Frühjahr hatte ichschon nicht mehr gedacht.  Ausgesprochen neugierig fuhr ich also zur Post um mal zu schauen wer mir denn da was per Nachnahme schickt. 
Was soll ich sagen, es fehlte nichts. Ich hatte die Bestellliste, die ich mir für die Telefonische Bestellung gemacht hatte, noch in meinem Schreibtisch gefunden. Auch die Preise entsprachen genau denen, die ich eigentlich schon 8 Monate zuvor hätte bezahlen sollen.
Vielleicht nicht ganz so krass, aber doch mit bis zu 8 Wochen zwischen den eteilliefrungen erging es auch schon einigen Kumpels von mir. 
Fazit, man kann durchaus dort kaufen, aber wer noch kurz vorm Urlaub noch schnell ne neue Rute oder was auch immer braucht kauft die besser im laden um die Ecke.


----------



## Brownbear (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Habe vor einer Woche bei Askari bestellt . Liefern tuen sie leider nur über Hermes und natürlich habe ich bis heute keine Ware zuhause . Ich weiss nicht ob es an dem Fahrer oder an Hermes direkt liegt aber ich habe bei jeder Lieferung mit Hermes Probleme:r
jetzt zum eigentlichen Grund (hier geht es ja um Askari und nicht Hermes) 
Ich würde , wegen des grossen Angebots , gerne weiter bei Askari einkaufen aber nach einer Mail und nochmals einer Telefonischen Nachfrage ist eine Lieferung nur noch auschliesslich über Hermes möglich . Naja mich als Kunden haben sie somit verloren


----------



## manowar6660 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ich habe am 06,06 2011 bei askari online bestellt und direkt bezahlt  weil ich dachte dann gehts schneller:m!!! sehr grosser fehler !!!! |gr:wäre zu  fuss die von mir ausgesuchten hersteller schneller abgelaufen als  askaris lieferzeiten#d habe zig mails geschickt und wurde immer vertröstet  es läge an der shopumstellung oder an vergriffener wahre|kopfkrat letztendlich  kam am 23 10 2011 das paket mit der ware#6 das war mit sicherheit das  allerletztemal #d  pro fishing ist um lichtjahre besser :vik:


----------



## Koalabaer (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



manowar6660 schrieb:


> ich habe am 06,06 2011 bei askari online bestellt






> letztendlich  kam am 23 10 2011 das paket mit der ware#6 das war mit sicherheit das  allerletztemal #d  pro fishing ist um lichtjahre besser :vik:



Heute ist der 04.10.2011 :vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Na vielleciht ein Hellseher


----------



## burhave (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich weiss grnet was ihr alle habt. Ich bestelle seit Jahren immer zu anfang das Monats. Und das telefonisch natürlich sind da ab und an mal Artikel gabel die gerade nicht da sind, die lasse ich dann immer streichen und die Frau am telefon verspricht mir das wenn ich das nächstemal bestelle ist die Ware wieder lieferbar. Und das hat auch bis jetzt immer geklappt. All die Jahre. Ich würde natürlich auch nicht Online bestellen^^. Also ich find Askari echt gut die haben nee grosse auswahl an verschieden sachen und für einen aufpreis von nur einen Euro schicken die dein Paket gleich am nächste morgen los und ein tag später ist es den da...


----------



## Fabsibo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



burhave schrieb:


> aufpreis von nur einen Euro schicken die dein Paket gleich am nächste morgen los und ein tag später ist es den da...



Aber dann musst du ja auch wieder auf Nachname bestellen, da bei Überweisung oder Bankeinzug ja nicht gleich rausgeschickt werden kann und man ist mal schnell bei ca. 7 € Porto. Ich finds eig fast eine Frechheit extra für schnelle bearbeitung  zu bezahlen, auch wenn es nur ein Euro ist! Das sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein!!


----------



## DerMayor (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Aber dann musst du ja auch wieder auf Nachname bestellen, da bei Überweisung oder Bankeinzug ja nicht gleich rausgeschickt werden kann und man ist mal schnell bei ca. 7 € Porto. Ich finds eig fast eine Frechheit extra für schnelle bearbeitung zu bezahlen, auch wenn es nur ein Euro ist! Das sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein!!


 
Oder Paypal/Sofortüberweisung


----------



## Fabsibo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Oder Paypal/Sofortüberweisung



Seit wann bieten die den Paypal an? Habe  der Mitarbeiterin vor einigen Monaten mal ans Herz gelegt PayPal einzuführen, aber Sie sagte, dass machen wir nicht... Kreditkarte wäre natürlich ne Option, aber wer hat das schon ...


----------



## Fabsibo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Cool, hab mal nachgeguckt und die bieten jetzt tatsächlich Paypal an, dass ist natürlich ein riesen Fortschritt


----------



## DerMayor (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Cool, hab mal nachgeguckt und die bieten jetzt tatsächlich Paypal an, dass ist natürlich ein riesen Fortschritt


 
Finde ich auch


----------



## igiigi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

bin ebenfalls zufrieden. 
man muss sich nur etwas auskennen mit dem gerät, dann weiss man auch was man bestellen kann/was nicht!

aber bis lang nichts anzumängeln.

gruß


----------



## burhave (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

sry doppel Post^^


----------



## burhave (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Aber dann musst du ja auch wieder auf Nachname bestellen, da bei Überweisung oder Bankeinzug ja nicht gleich rausgeschickt werden kann und man ist mal schnell bei ca. 7 € Porto. Ich finds eig fast eine Frechheit extra für schnelle bearbeitung  zu bezahlen, auch wenn es nur ein Euro ist! Das sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein!!



Per Nachname?? Mhh ich bezahl per Kreditkarte und das schon immer und dieser eine Euro ist dafür da das mein Paket gleich am nächste morgen los geschickt wird. Also mit vorrang behandelt wird. Also warum können die nur per Nachname gleich los schicken? Das versteh ich nicht ganz. Warum geht es dann bei mir?


----------



## Fabsibo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



burhave schrieb:


> Per Nachname?? Mhh ich bezahl per Kreditkarte und das schon immer und dieser eine Euro ist dafür da das mein Paket gleich am nächste morgen los geschickt wird. Also mit vorrang behandelt wird. Also warum können die nur per Nachname gleich los schicken? Das versteh ich nicht ganz. Warum geht es dann bei mir?



Hättest du mal weitergelesen, hättest du dir das alles sparen können  Hab ja geschrieben, dass Kreditkarte eine Option ist, aber für mich noch nicht in Frage kommt. 

Da ich noch nicht wusste, dass Paypal eingeführt wurde, war ich noch auf dem Stand, dass man per Nachnahme bestellen muss, falls man von dem "Versand am nächsten Morgen" profitieren wollte, da bei Vorkasse gewartet wird bis das Geld eingegangen ist.

lg


----------



## Grugnir (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Habe schon öfters dort bestellt und war auch immer zufrieden da alles immer wunderbar geklappt hat.
Jetzt habe ich aber die Schnauze voll von diesen Laden.
Vor 4 Wochen Sammelbestellung im wert von über 1000€ aufgegeben.
Alles war auf Lager und wäre lieferbar.
Also fix Kohle samt Sperrgutzuschlag überwiesen..rasch kam dann auch die Info das das Geld eingegangen ist und meine Bestellung vorbereitet wird.
2.Wochen später hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Artikel erhalten,also fix angerufen und gefragt.
Von der Dame habe ich erfahren das ein paar Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar sind auch auch nicht wieder geliefert werden.
Toll,dacht ich mir,hätte man ja auch mal mitteilen können.
Habe mir dann direkt am Telefon preisgleiche Alternativen ausgesucht..laut Telefon alles auf Lager.
Jetzt wieder 2.Wochen später habe ich noch immer nichts in den Händen.
Hab gestern mal auf deren Homepage geguckt und musste feststellen das jetzt viele andere Sachen nicht lieferbar sind.
Denke das wird reserviert?
Die haben so ein großes Lager,mir ist es wirklich völlig unverständlich warum die so ne Probleme haben.
Am telefon heisst es immer wieder"Die ware verlässt in Kürze unser Haus"
Ich warte jetzt noch ein paar Tage und sollte dann nix passieren storniere ich die gesamte Bestellung


----------



## burhave (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Hättest du mal weitergelesen, hättest du dir das alles sparen können  Hab ja geschrieben, dass Kreditkarte eine Option ist, aber für mich noch nicht in Frage kommt.
> 
> Da ich noch nicht wusste, dass Paypal eingeführt wurde, war ich noch auf dem Stand, dass man per Nachnahme bestellen muss, falls man von dem "Versand am nächsten Morgen" profitieren wollte, da bei Vorkasse gewartet wird bis das Geld eingegangen ist.
> 
> lg


 
Ah Okay das hab ich nicht richtig gelesen. Hatte gestern auch mindestens ein Bier zu viel#6


----------



## Grugnir (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Rückantwort von Askari:
Meine Bestellung hat heute komplett das Haus verlassen und sollte morgen durch Hermes zugestellt werden.
Die Sendungsnummer hab ich...bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Scheinbar hat man meine Mail von gestern doch gelesen und ne Storno befürchtet.


----------



## burhave (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Grugnir schrieb:


> Rückantwort von Askari:
> Meine Bestellung hat heute komplett das Haus verlassen und sollte morgen durch Hermes zugestellt werden.
> Die Sendungsnummer hab ich...bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> Scheinbar hat man meine Mail von gestern doch gelesen und ne Storno befürchtet.


 

Oder sie haben dein Post hier gelesen:q


----------



## Carp-MV (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich kann das auch nicht bestätigen das Askari schlecht ist. Alle Bestellungen kamen innerhalb von 3Tagen bei mir zu Hause an und immer vollständig. Genaus stimmt die Qualität, der Preis und auch wie es Verpackt wurde. Deweiteren sind auch bisher alle Kundenberater sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit gewesen. 

Das bei einer Bestellung mit vielen Artikeln mal was nicht auf Lager sein kann, egal ob es als Verfügbar steht im Shop ist doch absolut Legitim.
Ich schreibe deswegen immer als bemerkung dazu. Was nicht Lieferbar ist einfach weglassen und den rest verschicken. Das was wirklich fehlen könnte Bestelle ich entweder woanders oder geh es dann im Laden um die Ecke holen.
Ich glaube das kommt auch viel auf den Kunden selbst an. Nehmt das Leben mal ein bisschen lockerer. Das ging früher doch auch! ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> ...
> Das bei einer Bestellung mit vielen Artikeln mal was nicht auf Lager sein kann, egal ob es als Verfügbar steht im Shop ist doch absolut Legitim...


Eben nicht, normalerweise sollte die Logistik schon da ansetzen und nicht erst dann anfangen zu prüfen ob die Artikel tatsächlich vorrätig sind.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

*Werde bei Askari auch nie wieder
etwas bestellen!!!
Es kann ja wohl nicht sein wenn die sachen alle auf lager sind,
das es trotzdem noch ca.8 Wochen dauert bis die lieferung kommt und dann nur noch die hälfte der Bestellten Artikel trotz Vorkasse.
Werde nur noch bei Gerlinger bestellen da habe ich die
bestellte Ware nach drei tagen komplett in den Händen!!!*


----------



## Brownbear (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich hatte ja wie auf der Seite davor beschroeben auch Probleme , mittlerweile ist das Paket zwar da aber den Kundendienst den Askari macht ist mehr als lächerlich . Das es im Internet auch anders geht hatte ich gestern
Habe gestern auf Matchangershop.de was bestellt (Rute Rolle Kleinzeugs) gestern Nachmittag einen Anruf das , dass mit der Rute länger dauert . Eine teurere rute für den gleichen Preis als Alternative + 10% Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf bekommen und alles per GLS und 24 h Service heute abgeschickt und trifft morgen schon ein . Es ist im Internet nicht alles schlecht :vik:


----------



## Wave4fun (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Mir ist das bei Askari schon mehrfach passiert, dass einige Dinge nicht Lieferbar waren - obwohl anders angekündigt. Manchmal mag das ja nicht schlimm sein - aber wenn ich nächste Woche auf Tour will und sie erst 2 wochen später nachliefern - hilft mir das kaum weiter


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

_***editiert***_

*Askari, jetzt auch mit Paypal*

Hahaha,

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie das funktioniert. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Paypal dann auch 
irgendwann nicht mehr mag, aber Geld ist Geld
und vielleicht hält es doch länger als man Glaubt.

Ich empfehle jedem mit Paypal dort zu bezahlen,
dass dürfte dann die Schwierigkeiten zu mindestens
beim Geld zurückholen eindämmen.

Würde mich freuen von jemanden der dort bestellt
zu erfahren ob Paypal dort extra kostet.

:q


----------



## Jungangler97 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe meine bisher einzige Bestellung bei Askari aufgegeben. 
Eigentlich lief alles gut. Schneller Versand und top Ware. 

ABER: einige Artikel wurden auf der Bestellseite als "in Kürze lieferbar" bezeichnet. Davon habe ich welche bestellt. Paket angekommen, geöffnet: diese Artikel fehlen. Und werden auch nicht nachgeliefert! Auch ein ähnlicher Artikel ist nirgendwo zu finden. Wenn ich jetzt einen ähnlichen Artikel nachbestellen will, dauert das noch ein paar Tage und ich muss extra Porto bezahlen. Hätte ich von Anfang an gewusst, dass diese Artikel nicht lieferbar sind, hätte ich mir andere Artikel bestellt und keine extra Portokosten bezahlt. 
Ich habe mich dann beschwert. Keine Antwort!! 
Na wenn das kein Service ist...#c


----------



## bassproshops (19. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe ersteinmal bei Askari bestellt, ist auch schon etwas her.
Der Service und Lieferung war OK !!

Ich finde aber weder Angebot noch Preis bei Askari so Bombe


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe grad in Ebay gestöbert und bin über den folgenden Artikel gestolpert :




, !! Keine Links zu ebay !! edit by ralle


   und bitte beim Thema bleiben !!




Scrollt doch einmal runter und lest euch den Punkt "Bewertungen" an.

Für mich ist sowas neu .....  :

Wer negativ bewertet wird als Kunde gesperrt - wtf, für mich eine Bankrotterklärung in Sachen Seriösität.

Oder sind solche Anmerkungen jetzt normal ?

(Ich hoffe einmal, das das hier noch kein Thema war - ansonsten : Sorry)


----------



## Joker66 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Joop, hast du Recht.

Fazit - jeglichen Kauf bei solchen ""Firmen"" sein lassen.

Mir gefällt der Laden eh nicht


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ist das überhaupt Legal?

Das ist in meinen Augen ne Androhnung von Konsequenzen auf Grund von was? Ebay hat nunmal das Bewertungssytem....  das ist doch Wettbewerbsvernichtend !!! ich drohe meinen Kunden, dass ich bei einer negativen Bewertung keinerlei Geschäfte mehr mache....


----------



## GandRalf (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moment!

Bitte auch genau den Unterschied entdecken!

Niemand ist perfekt.
Sollte mal etwas nicht richtig gelaufen sein, so fordert der Verkäufer auf, *sich mit ihm in Verbindung zu setzen!!*

Sollte die Bewertung ohne diesen Versuch einfach negativ erfolgen, dann ist durchaus von unseriösen Kunden aus zu gehen.
Mit so jemandem möchtest du doch sicher auch kein Geschäft machen, oder?


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Das ist kein Argument....

ich selbst kaufe viel bei Ebay... und leider haben es einige Händler nicht nötig, sich bei Reklamationen zeitnah oder teils überhaupt zu melden.Angenommen ich schreibe den Händler an und bekomme keine Antwort... gebe ich Ihm eine 2. Chance.... und bekommen wieder nichts. Wenn dann mal schnell 14 Tage um sind, darf ich doch wohl rügen 

ich sage immer - wer sowas in seine AGBs einbaut - der hat Angst etwas zugeben zu müssen. Und sei es eben, dass er auch nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## GandRalf (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Siehst du! da gebe ich dir Recht!

*Wenn* der Händler sich nicht, oder nur unzureichend, kümmert, kannst du ihm ja ohne schlechtes Gewissen den passenden Kommentar in die Bewertung schreiben.
Dann kratzt es dich auch nicht, wenn du als Kunde gesperrt wirst.
Womöglich möchte der Händler ja auch solche Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen lassen...;+
Aber nur wegen des einen Passus auf der Ebay Seite gleich unlautere Praktiken zu unterstellen....#d

Leute, Leute, Leute...
Wie gut dass ich kein Händler bin.


----------



## Slick (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moin


ich hatte mir eine Rute bei Askari gekauft und nach 2-3x Fischen ist die Ringeinlage beim Spitzenring gebrochen. Ok eingeschickt und nach 1 1/2 Wochen neue Rute erhalten wo die Ringeinlage im Spitzenring komplett fehlte.|bigeyes


http://img695.*ih.us/img695/4/bild0145n.th.jpg



Ich hab das Paket wieder zurückgeschickt und nach einer Woche eine Anfrage gestellt nach dem Status.
Das Ergebnis: erste Mail gelöscht ohne gelesen zu werden und die zweite Mail keine Rückantwort


So kann es weiter gehen. Top#d


----------



## Aurikus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Nochmal zu Askari. 
Ich habe bisher 3mal bei Askari bestellt und war immer zufrieden!

Man bekommt von Denen nach einer Bestellung ja eine Bestätigungs-Mail und einmal stand drin, dass ein Artikel erst in Kürze wieder lieferbar sei...
Also angerufen, Artikel geändert und fertig!!!!#6

In meinem Fall waren es nur Handschuhe, die nicht lieferbar waren und somit keine, als Beispiel Rolle, die ich unbedingt haben wollte. Aber Probleme in irgendeiner Art hatte ich persönlich noch nicht!!!!:m


----------



## Fischikella (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moin,
bin neu hier aber kann über Askari auch nichts Gutes los lassen.
Mein Kumpel war von denen ja voll begeistert und meinte das diese die besten Preise haben. Aber was nützen mir die super Preise wenn ich die Ware zum Anfang der Saison bestelle und diese am Ende der Saison geliefert kriege?#d


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

hallo wir haben hir oben auch einen askari und das ist auch das letzte wen man sich beraten lasen will dan erzälen die dir totale schwachsin und ich habe fest gestelt das die ganzen mitarbeter bei askari überhopt keine ahnung haben vom angeln haben und nicht ma wissen wie das get


----------



## Schneidi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ja also die von askari haben wirklich keine Ahnung. Deshalb haben die auch so viel ******* im Programm. Sie haben aber auch hochwertige Produkte. ich habe mir neulich erst die Daiwa windcast z auf Askari geholt, weil der preis einfach unschlagbar war. Bei Askari muss man eben genau wissen was man will.


----------



## Bentham (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe im letzten Jahr - trotz schlechter Vorerfahrungen - drei mal bei Askari bestellt und muss sagen, dass ich jedes Mal sehr zufrieden war. Sehr schneller Versand (da können sich einige andere Versender eine Scheibe von abschneiden) und auch der Umtausch einer Hose ging sehr schnell und problemlos.

Achtung: Ich bewerte hiermit nicht die Produkte von Askari - von denen halte ich weiterhin nichts -, sondern nur den Shop ansich. Markenprodukte würde ich dort jederzeit wieder bestellt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Wir haben vor einiger Zeit auch eine ganze Menge bestellt (Markenartikel UND ein paar Eigenmarken).

Die Online - Bestellung verlief reibungslos, es waren sogar zwei Artikel (Ersatzklingen von Iron Claw) im Paket die wir nicht bestellt hatten... Und die wurden auch nicht berechnet. 
Alle bestellten Artikel wurden geliefert.

Neben Markenware habe ich die u.a. Zalt-Nachbauten mal geordert... Verarbeitung ist ok, Laufverhalten konnte ich noch nicht testen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Guten Morgen und frohes neues Jahr!!

Dazu möchte ich auch mal was schreiben.......
Hier wird sich ja immer enorm über dieses Geschäft beschwert u.s.w.
Ich weiss nicht, was sich einige denken? Jeder weiss, dass Askari ein Discounter ist........dort gibt es Markenartikel und Eigenentwicklungen (die nicht unbedingt immer gleich schlechter sein müssen!!)
Dieses Zubehör bekommt ihr zu einem anderen Preis, als bei eurem "Händler um die Ecke". Das hat aber auch zur Folge, dass evtl. ein angebotener Service nicht so optimal ist, da eben auch z.B. sehr viel über's Internet angeboten wird......u.s.w.

Wie gesagt, jeder weiss es doch........es werden Discounter-Preise für Markengeräte und Zubehör erwartet, evtl. noch ein 300m Becken hinter dem Tresen, damit diejenigen, die meinen ihren Brandungskram 200m weit werfen zu können, gleich mal eben ihr neu erworbenes Tackle ausprobieren können..........und in Bezug Service o. Beratung sollte es doch mind. ein 28jähriger Guide mit 25 Jahren Erfahrung sein, der eben auf Landgang ist und natürlich kostenlos seine Freizeit dafür opfert.......|kopfkrat

Einige sollten echt mal überlegen......es wird euch angeboten, was die Masse bereit ist zu bezahlen.

(Ich kaufe auch Askari-Artikel.............)


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und frohes neues Jahr!!
> 
> Dazu möchte ich auch mal was schreiben.......
> Hier wird sich ja immer enorm über dieses Geschäft beschwert u.s.w.
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch #6!


----------



## Thundercat01 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

War bisher auch absolut zufrieden.
mehrfach online bestellt sowie auch im Ladengeschäft geshopt.

Alles problemlos #6

und die Hotline ist auch immer freundlich und vorallem auch ERREICHBAR ! (keine ewige Warteschlange o.ä.)


----------



## HooHooH (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

eigentlcih wollte ich auch bei askari bestellen, aber nachdem ich dir erste seite gelesen hab, hatte ich keine lust mehr!


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



HooHooH schrieb:


> eigentlcih wollte ich auch bei askari bestellen, aber nachdem ich dir erste seite gelesen hab, hatte ich keine lust mehr!




Das ist inzwischen zwei Jahre her.

Inzwischen haben die dort ne Verfügbarkeitsanzeige. Hilft ungemein um Fehlbestellungen und Ärger zu verhindern.

Davon ab sind viele Eigenprodukte Unrat aber die Angebote an Markenartikeln öfter sehr gut.

Dass sie mit Hermes versenden ist natürlich ein Rückschritt. DPD oder UPS wäre der bei weitem bessere Partner gtewesen.
Evtl. kommen sie mal selbst drauf.

Das wäre für den Versand günstiger und für die Kunden auch - ganz besonders bei längeren Artikeln.#6


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

das mit dem versand muß für askari kein rückschrit sein zumindest von den kosten her.
das kannst du nicht mit den normalen kundenpreisen bei hermes vergleichen.

antonio


----------



## Cobra030_0 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hi ich laße mitlerweile die finger von askari die haben mich nur entteuscht.#d Ich kaufe jetzt nur noch Hechtfreunde Angelzentrum Münsterland die sind top:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



antonio schrieb:


> das mit dem versand muß für askari kein rückschrit sein zumindest von den kosten her.
> das kannst du nicht mit den normalen kundenpreisen bei hermes vergleichen.
> 
> antonio




Ne, die von UPS und DPD auch nicht.

Aber weil du es bist, will ich gern erklären worauf ich hinauswill.

Versand aktuell bei Askari 5,95,- + 7,95 Sperrgut(bei z.B 2,70m Rute) = 13,90,-.

Bei allen anderen größeren Versandhäusern bleiben die Versandkosten auch für Ruten unter 10,-.
Da verschickt aber auch keiner weiter mit Hermes.#d


----------



## HooHooH (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Allerdings finde ich das es auf der Internetseite von Gerlinger viel unübersichtlicher ist.
Bei Askari ist das auswählen von artikeln usw. viel leichter....#6


----------



## Schneidi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ja gerlinger ist echt unübersichtlich. Bei Askari hat man wenigstens gleich ein großes bild des Artikes im Gegensatz zu Gerlinger


----------



## HooHooH (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Auch bei Hechtfreunde Angelzentrum Münsterland muss ich ja erst auf ehn Artikel draufgehen, bevor ich sehe, wie viel der kostet. 
Auf einaml merke ich dann: Uppps, die angel kostet ja 90 €....


----------



## steffen4559 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne, die von UPS und DPD auch nicht.
> 
> Aber weil du es bist, will ich gern erklären worauf ich hinauswill.
> 
> ...


 
mit dem sperrgutzuschlag gebe ich dir recht aber ansonsten ist hermes einfacher beim zurücksenden#6


----------



## Cobra030_0 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Der internetauftrit von hechtfreunde könnte etwas besser sein aber der landen selber der ist nicht zu topen immer volle regale nicht so wie bei askari da ist alles leer


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

die kosten die askari dem kunden berechnet sind doch erst mal nebensache.
für askari zählen die kosten, die sie bei hermes haben und was hermes alles für sie abwickelt.
das geht soweit, daß ganze lager etc. von logistikunternehmen geführt werden und man sich um versand , kommissionierung etc. als versender gar nicht mehr kümmern muß.
hier gehts nicht nur um direkte kosten sondern auch um "risikofaktoren" wie mitarbeiter und damit zusammenhängende kosten.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Das ist doch dem Kunden wurscht.

Da zählt der Preis und dass es auch anders geht, zeigen die anderen Versender.
#h


----------



## beerchen (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Nabend, laut Achim (Eigentümer) ist der INetSchop eh nicht ganz in Ordnung. Soll alles neu gemacht werden, anderes System usw.
Der Laden ist echt super, Auswahl und freundliche, geduldige Beratung!

lg Jörg


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist doch dem Kunden wurscht.
> 
> Da zählt der Preis und dass es auch anders geht, zeigen die anderen Versender.
> #h



klar ist das dem kunden wurscht.
nur askari macht eben seine kalkulation und nicht der kunde.
und solange die damit gut fahren werden sie auch nix ändern.

antonio


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich warte nun schon seit 2 Mails und 4 (Werk)Tagen auf eine Antwort von Askari...brauche Ersatzteile für eine Ryobi Ecusima. Noch nicht mal eine Antwort, egal ob positiv oder negativ...|gr:


----------



## reticulatus (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hi Leute,

Askari und Ikea haben eines gemeinsam, jeder schimpft darüber und gekauft wird dort trotzdem immer wieder!

Askari ist seit etwa 3 oder 4 Jahren nur noch dritte, teilweise sogar nur noch vierte oder fünfte Wahl, wenn ich was brauche, egal wieviel oder was!

Vieles kaufe ich einstweilen über E-bay(hab dort meine bevorzugten Verkäufer, welche zudem Internetshops haben, kauft man bei denen öfter gibts auch mal besondere Angebote), in diversen Angelgeschäften, auch dort sind als Stammkunde und bei Großeinkäufen dicke Rabatte drin, auf Angelausstellungen/-messen (immer am letzten Tag kaufen, bessere Konditionen) und zu guter Letzt natürlich auch in diversen Internetshops, wenn es nicht dringend ist.

Früher , also vor etwa 6-18 Jahren habe ich regelmäßig bei Askari bestellt, meist eine Sammelbestellung mit Freunden, nachdem aber die Qualität zum Teil sehr stark nachgelassen hat(Artikel, Beratung, Verkauf am Telefon , Lieferzeit, Lieferumfang, Nachlieferungsdauer usw etc), die Preise aber angezogen haben, ebenso diverse andere Punkte, bin ich von Askari weitgehend weggekommen.

Bestellt wird nur noch, wenn ich diverse Produkte kenne und diese auch bei Askari eindeutig günstiger sind , wie anderswo, Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat man ja dank Internet genügend.


----------



## Knispel (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

In Bremen gibt es ein Ladengeschäft von Askari. Was die nicht da haben , wird innerhalb von 1 - 2 Wochen herangeschafft, ohne Aufpreis bzw Lieferkosten. Die Teile der Grundausrüstung ist immer vorhanden. Echt rege und kompetent die Jungens dort, ich kann jedenfalls nichts nachteiliges über den Laden sagen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Ich warte nun schon seit 2 Mails ...


Ruf doch einfach mal an.
Grad mit den Servicemitarbeitern am Tel. bin ich total zufrieden.
Mit dem Onlineshop übrigens auch; zig Mal bestellt, nie Probleme gehabt.
Bei den oft in der Kritik stehenden Eigenmarken gibt es sowohl Billigwaren wie auch Hochwertige, das ist bei anderen Anbietern nicht viel anders.
Wer meint, 'ne Thermojacke für 10Tacken entpricht der Qualität von einer für 100, hat irgendwas nicht richtig verstanden.
Kann zumindest aus eigenen Erfahrungen das ganze Gemecker nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## DamJam (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Nun will ich auch meine Erfahrungen mit Askari preisgeben. 
Da gibts nicht viel zu erzählen. Hab bestellt und 6 Tage später waren die Sachen auch schon da. Kann also nicht Negatives über diesen Laden sagen, auch wenn das vllt einige enttäuschen mag.


----------



## Zandianer (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also ich fahre wenn dann immer zu ASKARI in Kiel, muss allerdings sagen, das der Laden erst jetzt, seit dem neuen Besitzer gut geworden ist, davor war das echt nix da. Schlechte Beratung, schlechter Service etc.

Jetzt ist es echt TOP da, wenn etwas nicht da, dauert max. 1 Woche und es ist da. Also Kiel kann ich nur Empfehlen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich kaufe ab und zu in Askari Läden vor Ort.
Letztens hatte ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder etwas bestellt.
Es ist auch angekommen, doch was einen Artikel betrifft, wurden zuvor telefonisch angefragte Maße nicht eingehalten.
Da kann man dann natürlich wenig machen.
Mir kommt es so vor, als ob dort einfach nur etwas daher geredet wurde.
Auf die Antwort auf eine davon unabhängige Anfrage per Mail warte ich seit 10 (!) Tagen.
Nach  knapp einer Woche kam eine Mitteilung, dass meine Frage jetzt weitergeleitet (?) wurde.
Es handelte sich um ganz einfache Fragen.
Ich empfinde es wirklich als unverschämt einen Kunden so lange warten zu lassen. Wer wird denn da noch mal bestellen, nachdem er die Erfahrung gemacht hat wie dort mit Kunden umgegangen wird?


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich finde Askari immer noch top! Freitag abend bestellt, heute da! Ohne Aufschlag für Blitzlieferung! Geht kaum schneller! Alles drin, gut verpackt! Wie immer bisher! Keinerlei Grund zur Beschwerde!
Einziger Kritikpunkt für mich ist, daß Askari spezielle Wünsche nicht erfüllen kann! Da sind kleinere Online Shops oft besser, aber auch teurer!
Nebenbei: Antworten per Mail dauern bei vielen Shops lange oder werden gar nicht beantwortet...


----------



## ayron (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich war einmal bei Askari vor Ort in DD/Langenfeld...... also begeistert war ich von der Beratung nicht!
Wollte man mir doch wirklich ne Shimano Nexwave 1000 zum Spinnangeln andrehen#q
Wie gut,dass ich selber genug Ahnung hatte

Ansonsten viel Fläche viel Ramsch....:m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe persönlich noch mit keinem anderen Shop die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Frage nicht schnell oder gar überhaupt nicht beantwortet wurde.
Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie man die Frage formuliert und das habe ich so getan wie sonst auch.
Wenn man beispielsweise im Anglerboard-Stil schreibt würde es mich nicht wundern nie eine Antwort zu erhalten.


----------



## vermesser (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also größere Läden bekleckern sich häufig nicht mit Ruhm, was die Antwort auf Anfragen per Mail betrifft. Und auch am Telefon hat man öfter mal Leute, die vom Thema wenig Ahnung haben, da nimmt sich Askari nix mit anderen großen. Rühmliche Ausnahmen gibts eher bei den kleinen...Raubfischsp..., MBf... kann ich positiv hervorheben.


----------



## Pikenoob (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit dem Perca Rutenhalter von Askari. Beim Schleppen hatte ich einen Hänger. Und anstatt, dass die 0,15 Hauptschnur oder das Vorfach reißt, bricht mir einfach der Rutenhalter an der Steckverbindung ab. So besch.... Qualität liefern die. Meine Greys Prowla samt Shimano Rarenium segelte einfach davon. Ich habe sie aber wieder aus 13 m Tiefe rausgeholt. Sonst wäre ich MÄCHTIG sauer. So einen Schrott liefern sie. Falls also jemand das Ding kaufen wollte bitte 2x überlegen. Das kann echt nicht angehen.


----------



## GandRalf (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moin auch,

Nach fest kommt ab.#q

Was hältst du denn von Bremseinstellung? -Sollte man beim Schleppen sowieso machen.


----------



## teddy- (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

naja wie man schleppt wird er wohl wissen 

soll er den 10 bruchtests machen um zu wissen ab wann er bricht |kopfkrat


----------



## ayron (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Naja beim schleppen ist die Bremse halt zu, da man einen gewissen Selbsthakeffekt erzielen will

Was ein Glück, dass du die Rute wiederbekommen hast#6

Was kostet denn so ein "Qualitätsrutenhalter":q


----------



## Wickedstyler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

was hier soviele immer auf den askari schimpfen .. wenn man weiß was man will ist der laden voll in ordnung ..


----------



## Carp-MV (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich beklagen. Alles was ich dort bestellt habe und auch günstige Ruten waren mal da bei wie die Silverman G-Fiber Ruten oder kleinkram wie Posen und viele Perca Artikel. Die halten und sind entsprechend vom Preis oft gute Qualität. Pech kann man immer haben und das auch bei teuren Markengeräten. #6


----------



## Thundercat01 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

kann bisher auch nur sagen :  Preis /Leistung absolut in Ordnung


----------



## Südschwedenfan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe mir mal die Bootsrutenhalter bei Askari angesehen.

Es gibt ja nur drei Modelle (von den 20) die angeblich für das Schleppen ausgelegt sind.

1. Ganzmetall (rot)
2. Kogha Trolling
3. Perca Trolling

Die anderen sind für das Stellfisch Angeln bzw. Rutenablagen.

Ich habe zum Schleppen ausschliesslich VA Rutenhalter Ein und Aufbau.
Beim Köfi Angeln benutze ich die Kunststoff Dinger von Fladen,
kosten in Schweden keine 7 €.!!
Ein paar Leute haben aber versucht damit zu Schleppen und haben das gleiche erlebt( trotz Warnung !!)

PS: Auch die drei oben erwähnten, würde ich NICHT zum Schleppen einsetzen!!


----------



## Pikenoob (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



ayron schrieb:


> Naja beim schleppen ist die Bremse halt zu, da man einen gewissen Selbsthakeffekt erzielen will
> 
> Was ein Glück, dass du die Rute wiederbekommen hast#6
> 
> Was kostet denn so ein "Qualitätsrutenhalter":q



Es der Perca Trolling für knapp 20,-. Auch ich zünde mir jetzt jeden  Abend ne Kerze an dafür, dass ich mein Tackle nicht verloren habe

@GandRalf

Meine Bremseinstellung war schon ok, mach ich nicht zum ersten Mal. Das  war ja das erstaunliche. Das Ding brach ab als ob es aus Styropor wäre.  Auch wenn die Bremse zu wäre, müsste vorher mein 6 kg Vorfach reißen  oder die 0,15 Schnur bevor sich der Rutenhalter verabschiedet. So sehe  ich das.

@Südschwedenfan

Die besten Rutenhalter sind meiner Meinung nach die von Down East : http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/P...html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=organic

Ich habe so einen und bei dem bricht ehe die Rute oder dein Boot bleibt  stehen, bevor was passiert. Das Problem nur ist der ist bis max. 50mm  Bootswandstärke. Ein Teil unserer Vereinsboote hat dickere Wände.  Deshalb habe ich den Perca genommen. Der ist bis 60mm.
Ich werde sicherlich den Perca nicht mehr einsetzen und auch keinen  Umtausch bei Askari vornehmen. Das Ding war gerade mal 3 Wochen alt. Ich  verbuche das als Lehrgeld und suche nach einer anderen Lösung.


----------



## GandRalf (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moin auch,

War jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint, auch wenn es vielleicht so rüber kommt.
Das Ding ist ja laut Beschreibung aus unverwüstlichem ABS-Kunststoff.
Ich habe so ein Zeug schon mal gesehen, mit darin enthaltenen Lufteinschlüssen. Das ist dann ein Produktionsfehler.
Eigentlich sollte so etwas schon ein wenig aushalten.

Deshalb gleich "Schrott" zu rufen, sehe ich da immer etwas "kritisch".


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

respekt @ askari! 

keine 24h nach versandbestätigung die ware erhalten. 

gesamte bestelldauer etwa 1,5 tage (abends bestellt). 


diesmal war auch wirklich alles lieferbar  


klasse!!!!

so schnell gings in den letzten 10 jahren nie


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

hi,
bin zufällig über den thread gestolpert und kann eigentlich auch nur gutes berichten.
habe zwar schon vor längerer zeit das letzte mal bei askari bestellt aber war immer zufrieden.
wenn ich bestellt habe immer nur telefonisch um zu erfahren ob die sachen lieferbar sind oder nicht und habe immer ausweichartikel ausgesucht für den fall das etwas nicht lieferbar war.

ich habe mehrere ruten im unteren und untersten preissegment von silverman und kann mich darüber auch nicht beschweren.
das gerät wird von mir überdurchnittlich beansprucht und hat immer seine dienste getan.

auch kleinteile wie posen, spinner, wirbel oder bleie habe ich im einsatz. ohne beanstandung.

die wobler von kogha haben bisher auch ihre fische gefangen, sind schon ein paar jahre alt und mitlerweile mit neuen drillingen bestückt aber das mache ich von zeit zu zeit auch mit meinen zalts oder rapalas.

alles in allem kann ich über die produktpallette von askari nichts negatives berichten.

die einzige negativinformation die ich habe kam von einem vereinskolegen.
der hatte fertig gebundene haken von perca und war mit den haken wegen der materialstärke und den vorfachschnüren nicht zufrieden.
da ich mich auf gamakatsu-haken eingeschossen habe kann ich mir dazu kein urteil erlauben.

auch mit den lieferzeiten habe ich keinerlei schlechte erfahrung gemacht.
hatt mal einen rutenbruch bei einer spinnrute im urlaub ( innerhalb deutschklands ).  vor 12 uhr angerufen, neue spinne bestellt und am nächsten morgen war die neue rute in meinen händen.
besser geht nicht.
kostete zwar aufschlag wegen " 24std. lieferung " aber das war es mir damals wert, und die dame am telefon war besonders nett weil ich natürlich KEINEN aktuellen askari-katalog im urlaub mit dabei hatte.

also kurzum, ich kann über askari nur positiv berichten.

gruss


----------



## speedcore84 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Erst Gestern wieder eine Bestellung bekommen. Ratz fatz und alles drin.:q


----------



## Carp-MV (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Jop auch bei mir wie immer alles bestens. Meine Bestellung kam gestern auch wieder vollständig und super Verpackt nach 2 Tagen Lieferzeit bei mir an.


----------



## Tapson (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Bei Askari ist es wie mit Berlet:

Man muss vorher schon wissen, was man haben möchte und die Ware vor Ort genau auf Fehler prüfen.

Gute Beratung... Fehlanzeige.

Gute Preise.... naja.

Onlinebestellung.... niemals!


----------



## Carp-MV (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



> Gute Beratung... Fehlanzeige.


Wer sowas von einen großen Versandhaus wie Askari erwartet der ist auch selber Schuld.Auch in deren Läden wäre ich mir bewusst das die Beratung nicht das A und O ist und das ist auch völlig in Ordnung. Im Lidl erwarte ich auch nicht das mir einer die Zusammensetzung oder Eigenschaft jedes Lebensmittel erklären kann von deren Produkte die sie anbieten. 

Oder das wäre das gleiche wenn du bei Otto.de anrufst und fragt was die oder die Couch alles kann. Sowas weiß man vorher das man sich rechtzeitig Gedanken über seine Bestellung machen sollte und dann wird man auch nie eine böse Überraschung erleben. Das Weltnetz gibt genug Informationen dafür her.....


----------



## ayron (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Naja, aber beim Lidl bekommst du kein Tofu wenn du nach Hackfleisch fragst:q

Ich fragte nach ner Rolle für meine 8-32 WG Spinne und man nannte mir ne Shimano Catana oder Nexwave in der Größe 1000:vik: Ich war so Begeistert und hab gleich beide genommmen.....



















nicht


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> ...wurden zuvor angefragte Maße nicht eingehalten.
> Auf die Antwort auf eine davon unabhängige Anfrage per Mail warte ich seit 10 (!) Tagen.



Ich hatte mich aufgrund der abweichenden Maße an A gewendet.
Die Antwort auf diese Mail erhielt ich dann auch sehr schnell.
Der Betrag wurde zurück erstattet und man wird die Angaben in der Beschreibung evtl. ändern, falls die Abteilung zustimmt.
#6


----------



## vermesser (28. August 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also Askari ist gut, bestellt, am selben Tag verschickt laut Paketverfolgung. Alles drin laut Liste.

Aber Hermes ist die allerletzte Drecksbude...die finden die Anlieferadresse nicht...haben hier aber schon mehrere Mal hier angeliefert. Die Hotline von Hermes ist natürlich auch schweineteuer, da ruf ich nicht an. Ich glaub, es gibt keine Sendung, die mit Hermes problemlos kommt, aber diesmal ist es der Höhepunkt. Morgen geh ich Askari damit auf die Nerven, sollen die das klären.

Wenn Askari sich doch bitte einfach einen vernünftigen Paketdienst suchen würde, würde ich da auch öfter bestellen. So ist es letzte Wahl wegen dem Theater mit Hermes jedesmal...!


----------



## Raubwels (28. August 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Tach,
also ich hatte bisher auch nur gute Erfahrung mit Askari.
Ich erwarte von einer 5 Euro Rute ja auch nicht die Leistung wie von einer 50 Euro Rute.
OK, das mit dem Versand bei Hermes könnte wirklich besser laufen, aber das nehme ich in kauf.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## Carp-MV (28. August 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Naja aber man kann sagen was man will, diese billigen Silverman Ruten sind vielleicht nicht Edel aber sie funktionieren und sind gar net übel von der Verarbeitung....


----------



## rogumatt (30. August 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Mit ASKARI habe ich wechselnde Erfahrungen. 

Lieferzeit ist wirklich schnell.
Mitarbeiter am Telefon sind nett.

Größtes Problem in meinem Fall war Reklamation mit Neubestellung:

Günstigen Kescher bei Askari erworben. Nach 3 Einsätzen ist das Gummi an den Kescherarmen gebrochen. OK, Rücksendung.
Da  ich noch eine mittlere Spinnrute kaufen wollte, habe ich gleich online  geschaut und eine im Online-Shop gesenkte Quantum Rute für  27,90 EUR mit bestellt.
Ist ja einfach, denn das Rücksendeformular  bietet einen entsprechenden Bereich für Neubestellungen im unteren  Bereich.
Damit ging es dann los.

Kescher eingepackt und mit Reklamationsformular inkl.Neubestellung über HERMES Shop retourniert.

Nach  2 Wochen habe ich mal telefonisch angefragt, ob die Gutschrift auf dem  Kundenkonto schon erfolgt sei. Als Antwort bekam ich die Info, daß keine  Rücksendung eingetroffen wäre. Da habe ich mal gleich die  Sendungsnummer mit angegeben --> wir kümmern uns. Bitte kommende  Woche noch mal anrufen.

7 Tage später wieder angerufen --> Ja, die Sendung ist seit 2 Wochen da (!!!!) und wird geprüft.

Keinen  halben Tag später hatte ich mit einmal vorab per Mail die Info zur  Neubestellung. Die neue Rute wurde  aber mit einem Preis von 38,90 EUR berechnet   ! Im Online-Shop geschaut --> 27,90 EUR !
Gutschrift Kescher war auch nicht ersichtlich.
Anruf bei Askari --> wir prüfen es. Bitte kommenden Montag noch mal melden, da das EDV System ausgestiegen ist.

Montag früh kam die Sendung von Askari an. Bankeinzug ohne Gutschrift und mit höherem Rutenpreis war auch schon ausgeführt.

Montag vormittags an Hotline:  Der Preis Rute ist richtig, denn der günstigere Preis gelte nur bei  Online-Bestellung. Wenn ich auf dem Rücksendeformular mit bestelle, dann  wird der Preis aus Papier Jahreskatalog angesetzt. |gr:
Zur Gutschrift Kescher keine Information. 
Man wollte aber noch mal nachfragen.

Rückruf durch Askari eine halbe Stunde später: Wir können an dem Preis nichts machen, denn das möchte unser Geschäftsführer nicht #q

Meine Reaktion darauf: Dann geht die Rute Mittag per Hermes zurück ! 

Kurz vor 12 rief dann nochmal eine Teamleiterin **???** von Askari zurück und teilte mir mit, daß ich nun doch den im Online-Shop ausgepriesenen günstigeren Kaufpreis der Rute erhalte. Und natürlich wird der Kescherpreis gegen gerechnet.
Wenn ich die Rute behalte, wird sofort die Rücküberweisung der Differenz vorgenommen.

Ich habe dann die Rute behalten, werde aber nur in Ausnahmefällen noch bei Askari bestellen.
Die Gutschrift Differenz war Donnerstag der Woche auf meinem Konto.


----------



## vermesser (30. August 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also ich kann mich nach wie vor nicht beschweren! Askari hat sich per Mail zurückgemeldet (innerhalb eines Tages) und mittlerweile hat Hermes mit deren Hilfe wahrscheinlich auch meine Firma gefunden! Paket is vollständig, gut verpackt und der Preis war konkurrenzlos!


----------



## olaft64 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Bestellt am Samstag und mit Paypal bezahlt. Nach weiterem Stöbern gemerkt, dass der "Express-Zuschlag" nur einen Euro beträgt und dies Versand spätestens am nächsten Tag bedeutet- sonst bis zu einer Woche. Mein Fehler.

Montag die Auftragsannahme angerufen, nachträglich nichts mehr zu machen. Denen die Stornierung und erneute Eingabe mit Expresszuschlag angekündigt, Mail mit Widerruf sofort abgeschickt, Expressbestellung vor 11.30 Uhr (soll dann den gleichen Tag rausgehen).

Mittwoch beide Pakete gekommen, einmal Annahme verweigert (Rücksendung= Widerruf). Antwort auf meinen Mail- Widerruf vom Montag am Donnerstag. 

Bin gespannt, wann die Paypal-Gutschrift erfolgt- aber momentan bestelle ich hier nur noch im Notfall, wenn alle anderen Online-Händler und ebay nichts zu bieten haben...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Aynim (2. September 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo,

ich habe bislang auch immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem die Auswahl ist riesig, aber man muss schon vergleichen, teilweise sind die Sachen doch recht teuer...

LG


----------



## haken-ralle (1. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

gilt für alle angler: Askari ist eine einzige katastrophe,qualitativ-bestellungen unvollständig-falsch(größen material)seltsame preispolitik und verhalten gegenüber kunden.EMPFEHLUNG:Angelwelt Gehrlinger-www.gehrlinger.de und www.ANGEL-DOMAENE.DE (Herne usw.) und selbstverständlich angelläden vor ORT.


----------



## teddy- (1. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



haken-ralle schrieb:


> gilt für alle angler: Askari ist eine einzige katastrophe,qualitativ-bestellungen unvollständig-falsch(größen material)seltsame preispolitik und verhalten gegenüber kunden.EMPFEHLUNG:Angelwelt Gehrlinger-www.gehrlinger.de und www.ANGEL-DOMAENE.DE (Herne usw.) und selbstverständlich angelläden vor ORT.




hmm für mich gilt das nicht |kopfkrat


gruß


----------



## Bodensee89 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

am dienstag um 11.15 uhr mit blitzlieferung bestellt und gestern um 15 uhr die ware erhalten.


top.


----------



## olaft64 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

?????

Gestern war Mittwoch- eine Blitzlieferung nach einer Woche ist für mich nicht "top"... Oder hast Du Dich beim Bestelltag vertan?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Bodensee89 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

ach mist....  

dienstag bestellt und gestern (mittwoch) erhalten natürlich.


----------



## Sir Pommes (3. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

meiner Erfahrungen mit Askari: 

meine Reklamation (neu gekaufte aber nach dem ersten Angelausflug nicht mehr funktionierende  Freilaufrolle) liegt jetzt seit circa 7 Wochen bei denen rum. 

Bisher kam weder eine Reaktion noch ein Austauschgerät, geschweige denn eine reparierte Rolle bei mir an. 

Email-Anfragen werden nicht beantwortet. Der Telefon-Support spottet jeder Beschreibung und wollte mich bereits zwei mal zurückrüfen (was "selbstverständlich" nie geschehen ist). 

Okay, die Rolle kostete jetzt "nur" 57 Euro und ich hab' das Ding inzwischen abgeschrieben, aber ganz helle sind die dort definitiv nicht.

mein Fazit: nie wieder Askari.

Künftig bezahle ich lieber einen Euro mehr, habe aber ordentlichen Service bei defekter Ware und Ansprechpartner die mir wirklich helfen wollen


----------



## frankybee (4. November 2012)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also mit Askari selber habe ich keine Probleme...
Das einzige was mich übermäßig stört ist das bei denen auf Hermes gesetzt wird! Da werden abgesprochene Liefertermine nicht eingehalten bzw. beim letzten mal klingelte der Bote und wollte nur fragen wann ich da bin,um das Paket entgegennehmen zu können! Das Paket war ihm zu groß um es umsonst mitzunehmen!:r 

Ein glück gibt es Onlineshops,die auf zuverlässigere Paketdienste zurückgreifen.Werde deshalb auch wenn Askari manchmal gute Angebote hat,lieber woanders ordern...

mfg


----------



## willi kremsner (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo ,auch ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht,habe zweimal als Geschenk zu einer Bestellung einen BISSANZEIGER BEKOMMEN.
Beide Male funktionierten sie nicht.Batterien klemmten dermassen,so dass
Kein Kontakt hergestellt werden konnte.Bei Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass es eben so sei und Andere damit auch klar kamen.Die Damen  am Telefon sind jedesmal arrogant  und sehr unfreundlich. Kein Entgegenkommen seitens Askari. Ich bestellte nicht mehr bei Askari,.Als ich es der Dame sagte, meinte sie, dann solle ich es bleiben lassen
Gruss Willi.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich hab den Anzeiger auch.
Erst die Batterien nicht reinbekommen.Nachdem sie drin waren ist er nach ein paar Sekunden angegangen (knopf natürlich gedrückt)
Hab auch erst gedacht er wäre kaputt...aber ist nicht so


----------



## lsski (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich habe so ganz gute Erfahrungen mit den netten Damen nur wenn man ein Schnäppchen haben will hat man es bestellt und es kommt ein Mail nach dem anderen das der Artikel in der nächsten Woche Versand wird.
Das nervt.......... Ich ruf da morgen mal an und werde mal sehen was ich machen kann.


----------



## YuryR. (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

vor vielen, vielen Jahren, als ich das Angeln wieder angefangen habe.. 

hatte ich mal eine Kogha Rolle, welche nach wenigen Einsätzen sich wie eine Kaffemühle angehört hat => habe ohne wenn und aber mein Geld zurück bekommen

habe mal das Spitzenteil einer da gekauften Berkley Rute ganz klar selbstverschuldet klein gemacht => ohne wenn und aber ein nagelneues Spitzenteil gratis bekommen

als die da bestellten Shimano Rollen auf ein Mal doch erst in 3 Wochen geliefert werden konnten, gab es zu jeder Rolle eine Tasche im Wert von 10€ gratis dazu!

da gibt es wirklich viel Schrott, aber der Kundenservice ist vorbildlich!


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Beim Versand habe ich nichts zu meckern.  Aber ich habe auch hier schon ganz andere Storys gehört und gelesen. 
Aber die Shops.  Ich kenne nur den in Nauen.  Und wenn dieser den Durchschnitt aller Askari Shops darstellt, dann kann man getrost die Läden vergessen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber die Shops.  Ich kenne nur den in Nauen.  Und wenn dieser den Durchschnitt aller Askari Shops darstellt, dann kann man getrost die Läden vergessen.


ich war bis jetzt nur in dem shop in lüdinghausen.
hatte damals ´nen gutschein von meinen schwiegereltern bekommen. 
fand ich jetzt nicht so übel den laden samt personal, ist allerdings jetzt auch schon fast zehn jahre her.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Beim Versand habe ich nichts zu meckern.  Aber ich habe auch hier schon ganz andere Storys gehört und gelesen.
> Aber die Shops.  Ich kenne nur den in Nauen.  Und wenn dieser den Durchschnitt aller Askari Shops darstellt, dann kann man getrost die Läden vergessen.



Ach ich find die Auswahl garnicht soo schlecht.
Gerade bei den Ruten haben sie doch eine recht ansehnliche Auswahl da.
Es ist halt alles nicht so vollgestopft bis an die Decke, wie es halt bei Moritz gleich umme Ecke ist.
Ich tätige meine Einkäufe auch zu 99% bei Moritz, weil das doch nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist.
Trotzdem habe ich auch schon den einen oder anderen Schnapper bei Askari gemacht, weil eben Moritz das gerade nicht hatte.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich muss der Fairness halber zugeben, das ich nicht so oft in Nauen bin, wie ich es gerne hätte. Aber wann immer ich da bin, schaue ich auch bei Askari vorbei, in der Hoffnung, doch mal was zu finden.  Aber ich werde fast jedes mal Enttäuscht.
Besonders enttäuschend finde ich, das man mir nur selten eine Fachlich brauchbare Auskunft geben kann.  
Da finde ich Moritz, um die Ecke, um Galaxiehaufen besser. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich muss der Fairness halber zugeben, das ich nicht so oft in Nauen bin, wie ich es gerne hätte. Aber wann immer ich da bin, schaue ich auch bei Askari vorbei, in der Hoffnung, doch mal was zu finden.  Aber ich werde fast jedes mal Enttäuscht.
> Besonders enttäuschend finde ich, das man mir nur selten eine Fachlich brauchbare Auskunft geben kann.
> Da finde ich Moritz, um die Ecke, um Galaxiehaufen besser. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.



100% Zustimmung.

Versanderfahrung is Ok. Ging so. Dauert laaaaange im  Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## Knut82 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon drin steht... Bei Askari kann man einen Gutschein über 15 € anfordern, wenn man seine Fischereiprüfung bestanden hat. Das geht noch für Prüfungen ab 01.01.2012. Der Gutschein kann nur online ab einem Betrag von 50 € eingelöst werden.


----------



## Esslingen (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich bestelle mehrmals im Jahr bei Askari.

Bin rundum zufrieden, sonst würde ich ja auch nicht immer wieder bestellen.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich kann bis jetzt nichts nachteiliges sagen.

Der Versand ging immer recht schnell und Problemlos.
Alles kam gut verpackt,komplett und unbeschädigt hier an.#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Also wenn man unbedingt dort kaufen möchte,  kann man es besser gleich online tun. 

Ich war letzten Samstag im Ladengeschäft Lüdenhausen und war nicht sonderlich angetan -

Rollen , die man nicht ausprobieren kann,  weil sie mit Kabelstraps fixiert sind. 
Der Laden wirkt schlecht strukturiert - z.B. Gummifische unübersichtlich ausgestellt......

Ruten sind in Süß- und Salzwasser getrennt,  aber nicht in Gruppen gegliedert. 
Den Kleinteilebereich habe ich mir bewusst verkniffen, ein großes stabiles Gaff war leider nur online verfügbar 
So blieb es dann leider bei ner neuen Bootsrute für Sohnemann, nem ansehnlichen Kontingent an Großgummis und nem Angelmesser. 
Wollte eigentlich mal so richtig zulangen.......#c

Meinen Tackledealer in Minden wirds drum freuen.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Naja bei Peter kaufen ist ja auch nicht schlecht  Vor allem hat der auch Ahnung von dem was er verkauft. Bei Askari ist das manchmal so naja...

Wobei den Laden in Hannover fand ich eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hatte bisher kaum was zu meckern. Außer, dass mal ne Rute im ersten hechtdrill gebrochen ist |kopfkrat Aber Umtausch ging problemlos.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Naja - bei Peter sind halt Meeresklamotten nur eingeschränkt vorhanden... 

So Sachen wie Storm oder Hogy sind halt zu speziell..... besorgen tut ers aber auf Nachfrage


----------



## Carassius venator (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Zwar ist der letzte Beitrag schon wieder 5 Jahre (!) zurück, aber über ASKARI gibt es sicherlich altes und immer wieder kehrendes zu berichten.

Mit anderen Sachen bestellte ich auch im letzten Jahr für meine Frau Gummistifel Gr. 42, die versprochen worden, dass sie geliefert würden.Dann waren sie auf einmal nicht lieferbar, dann wurden sie mit der nächsten Lieferung angekündigt.

Dabei waren sie aber auch nicht, mit dem Vermerk in der Rechnung: 
Bestellen sie die Stiefel bei Ihrer nächsten Bestellung!

Zwischenzeitlich hätte ich die Gummistiefel kostengünstiger bei einem Discounter kaufen können!

*Jetzt wieder ganz neue Bestellung:*

*4 unterschiedliche Meeres-Boots-Ruten.*

Eine war z.Z. nicht lieferbar, eine andere auch nicht, dafür wurde Ersatz geliefert, eine WFT-Rute, fast doppelt so teuer, 
und eine Rute, die ich zwar bestellt hatte, die aber ein dicker Knüppel  war (kannst niemand mit erfreuen!).

Und dann noch 14,85 EUR0* "Versandkostenanteil"*,ganz schön happig. "ANTEIL" - für wen denn - natürlich für mich - ich fühl mich verarscht!

Wenn 50 % der Bestellung z.Z. nicht lieferbar ist, dann sollte man dem Besteller das vorher mitteilen, damit der entscheiden kann, ob er die Lieferung unter diesen Umständen überhaupt noch will.

Also das ist bis in ganz ferne Zukunft meine letzte Bestellung bei ASKARI - ihr könnt mich mal.

Auf die Rücksendung habe ich verzichtet, weil ich auf nix mehr BOCK mit ASKARI habe!


.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Kann deine Einschätzung so nicht teilen,bei mir sind Ausnahmslos alle Bestellungen reibungslos,schnell und zuverlässig behandelt worden.Nur ein Einziges mal war ein falscher Artikel bei,was ich aber verschmerzen kann.

Das es im Handel aber immer zu solchen Fehlern kommen kann ist kein Geheimnis,das wird dir mitunter bei jedem Versandhaus,auch dem stationären Handel passieren,da nicht die Juristische Person Askari was dafür kann sondern die dahinter stehenden Menschen in ihrem Kompetenzbereich.

Askari und du werden es aber verkraften,wenn die Beziehung ein Ende findet. |supergri


----------



## ayron (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hatte den Spaß auch schon mal.

Kescher lieferbar > bestellt
Paket angenommen > Da kann niemals ein Kescher drin sein...
Vermerk : Bitte bestellen sie den Kerscher bei nächster Bestellung erneut > ähm nein
Email geschrieben : Geld bitte da und da hin überweisen > keine Reaktionen auf mehrere Mails.
Monat später hielt mir nen Kumpel nen Verrechnungscheck unter die Nase. Er hatte über meinen Account bestellt und sie haben nen Check für den Kescher kommentarlos beigelegt.|bigeyes


----------



## Carassius venator (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Zwar ist der letzte Beitrag schon wieder 5 Jahre (!) zurück, aber über ASKARI gibt es sicherlich altes und immer wieder kehrendes zu berichten.
> 
> Mit anderen Sachen bestellte ich auch im letzten Jahr für meine Frau Gummistifel Gr. 42, die versprochen worden, dass sie geliefert würden.Dann waren sie auf einmal nicht lieferbar, dann wurden sie mit der nächsten Lieferung angekündigt.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es den ASKARI-Beschäftigten im "Mutterhaus" egal ist, wie ihre Kunden über sie denken und wie zufrieden sie mit der Lieferung sind, die sie erhalten.

Dann das Wort VERSANDKOSTENANTEIL - wir allen merken doch wohl, dass andere Angelgeräte-Versender wesentlich günstiger mit den Paketdiensten zusammen arbeiten, und dann hier das ASKARI-Wortungetüm:  VersandkostenANTEIL|uhoh:

Welchen Anteil übernimmt denn nun ASKARI (?), die Kosten des Kartons?

Schöner Katalog, der sicherlich 2 X im Jahr richtig viel Geld kostet, plus Versand, das müssen wir verdeckt natürlich auch mitbezahlen, aber lasst mich damit in Ruhe, ich gehe dann doch lieber im Angelshop meiner Wahl oder bestelle woanders über IT - da brauche ich mich nicht so zu ärgern!


.


----------



## Gemenie (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

also ich bin mit Askari sehr zufrieden ,kaufe dort allerdings keine ruten da ich weiß wie mein Hermesbote mit langen Kartons umgeht.


----------



## Carassius venator (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Gemenie schrieb:


> also ich bin mit Askari sehr zufrieden ,kaufe dort allerdings keine ruten da ich weiß wie mein Hermesbote mit langen Kartons umgeht.



Wir haben jemanden gefunden, der mit ASKARI sehr zufrieden ist.
Ganz hält er das aber offensichtlich nicht durch, denn am Ende der Versandkette scheint sein HERMES-Bote nicht ganz so zuverlässig zu sein, zumindest was denn Transport von Angelruten angeht.

Die Verpackung für Ruten finde ich bei ASKARI gar nicht so schlecht, bei mir ist keine gelandet, die beschädigt war, wenn der *"ASKARI-Versandkostenanteil"* nicht wäre, der mir ziemlich nebilös erscheint.

*Wäre doch mal eine Gelegenheit für einen Verantwortlichen von ASKARI, sich im Anglerboard zu den vielen Kritikpunkten, die im Laufe der Zeit aufgelaufen sind, zu äußern!*

Oder soll das immer so weitergehen......wir mosern hier rum und nix ändert sich!

.
.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Wir haben jemanden gefunden, der mit ASKARI sehr zufrieden ist.
> Ganz hält er das aber offensichtlich nicht durch, denn am Ende der Versandkette scheint sein HERMES-Bote nicht ganz so zuverlässig zu sein, zumindest was denn Transport von Angelruten angeht.
> 
> Die Verpackung für Ruten finde ich bei ASKARI gar nicht so schlecht, bei mir ist keine gelandet, die beschädigt war, wenn der *"ASKARI-Versandkostenanteil"* nicht wäre, der mir ziemlich nebilös erscheint.
> ...



Was soll sich ändern?

Du gehörst zur geringen einkalkulierten Fehlerquote.Das wird intern belächelt.Ich hatte Kunden im Geschäft,die wollten ihre Kleidung umtauschen,Hose,zugeschissen und nach Urin gerochen,meinste ich hab das gemacht?

Nein.Im Nachhinein gab es eine Beschwerde,am Ende wurde dem Kunden nahe gelegt sich ein anderes Unternehmen zu suchen.

Man kann viele Dinge mit Geduld regeln,da der Kunde aber zur Alleinstellung und Herrschaftshaltung neigt,ist man so oder so am anderen Ende der Haltung zum devoten Auftreten gezwungen.Du bekommst dein Geld wieder und fertig.Mach nicht so einen Wirbel um so ein Pille Palle.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Da hast du schon Recht. Da wird teilweise ein Riesenfass aufgemacht. Kann das teilweise nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich bestelle auch öfters mal was und habe nie Probleme... 
Was ich hier schon alles gelesen habe. Angelplatz, A&M im Kreuzfeuer. Ich habe da schon bestellt und es lief immer reibungslos. Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, rufe ich in den Shops an und ich habe null Probleme.
Das man bei 100.000 Artikeln nicht immer alles vorrätig haben kann, sollte jedem klar sein. Die sind ja auch abhängig von Zulieferen und wo Menschen arbeiten kommt es zu Fehlern. Finde das teilweise realitätsfremd.


----------



## Förde-Burns (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Bei mir Fehlten 2 Blinker bei der Lieferung, bei der nächsten bestellung gabs 2 extra  Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Askari


----------



## Carassius venator (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was soll sich ändern?
> 
> Du gehörst zur geringen einkalkulierten Fehlerquote.Das wird intern belächelt.Ich hatte Kunden im Geschäft,die wollten ihre Kleidung umtauschen,Hose,zugeschissen und nach Urin gerochen,meinste ich hab das gemacht?
> 
> ...


*
Arme Krämerseele.......*

....gut, dass ich seinen Job niemals hatte und Vollgeschissene Hosen umtauschen musste. 

Vielleicht wäre ich dann auch so frustriert und würde konsequent durchziehen, was die Geschäftsleitung  so wünscht.

Hier geht es aber nicht um Hosen, in welchem Zustand sie auch sein mögen, sondern um ASKARI, der tausend Artikel in seinem Katalog anbietet, aber dann nicht in der Lage ist, alles zu liefern, sondern nur 50 % der bestellten Sachen an den Besteller zu verschickt, wobei ein Artikel auch nur ein Ersatz-Artikel und deutlich teurer als der bestellte ist.

Noch mal, auch für den frustrierten Hosenverkäufer:

Wenn ein Versandhaus nur gerade die Hälfte der bestellten Ware vorrätig hat und auch in absehbarer Zeit nur 50 % liefern kann, dann sollte der Besteller per E-mail informiert werden, ob er die Bestellung dann noch aufrecht erhält und nicht dann auch auch noch den teuren* VERSANDANTEIL* (so nennt es ASKARI) von 15 
EURO bezahlen soll. Das macht ASLARI aber nicht, weil die Versender hoffen, dass der Besteller schon zufrieden sein wird, was er aber meistens nicht ist.

Nun haben es es alle kapiert, auch der Hosenverkäufer, der mein volles Verständnis hat, denn Hosen mit Pipi drin würde ich auch nicht mehr umtauschen!


.#d*  Ne ne, sowas geht gar nicht!*

.


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moin 

Lese ja hier wie ihr seht mit und bin Erstaunt..

da steht doch in den Versand bedingungen das wenn Teile nicht 

lieferbar sind diese Kostenlos nachgeliefert werden,

war bei mir bis jetzt immer der Fall!

Und Askari ist ein Grossversender  wo bekommt ihr bei 

einem Klammottenshop alles auf einmal geliefert fragt mal eure 

Frauen.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Carassius venator (1. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin
> Lese ja hier wie ihr seht mit und bin Erstaunt..
> da steht doch in den Versand bedingungen das wenn Teile nicht
> lieferbar sind diese Kostenlos nachgeliefert werden,
> ...




Ne ne Jochen, das ist bei ASKARI nicht so, als würdest Du bei Möbel-Eixxxxx in Apen ein Sofa bestellen, das nicht sofort lieferbar ist!

Das was Du schreibst, wäre ja richtig prima, aber lies mal bei den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unter der Ziffer "Nicht lieferbare Artikel" nach.
*Da steht nix von kostenlosen Nachlieferungen.*

Wenn ein Artkel nicht lieferbar ist, wird ein gleichwertiger und preislich gleicher Artikel versandt, der aber zurück gesandt werden kann, wenn er nicht gefällt - was für ein Umstand.:c
Wenn ein vergleichbarer Artikel nicht versandt werden kann, dann hat ASKARI das Recht, den Besteller rechtzeitig zu informieren - was er bei mir nicht gemacht hat!

Wenn ein Artikel oder ein gleicher Artikel nicht am Lager ist, dann kommt von  ASKARI (meistens) die Mitteilung, "bestellen Sie den bei Ihrer nächsten Bestellung".

Natürlich sind dann wie beim Rutenversand wieder happige Versandkosten von ca. 15 EURO fällig, wobei die Frage auftaucht, warum ASKARI auch noch 1 EURO Versicherung draufrechnet. Ich denke, die Waren sind schon durch den HERMES versichert - oder nicht? #c

Komische, unbefriedigte Sache - ich jedenfalls kaufe da nicht mehr!


#6* Ne ne, das will ich nicht mehr!*

.


----------



## Lazarus (1. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber ... um ASKARI, der tausend Artikel in seinem Katalog anbietet, aber dann nicht in der Lage ist, alles zu liefern, sondern nur 50 % der bestellten Sachen an den Besteller zu verschickt


Carassius venator, deine Behauptung, dass bei Askai nur 50% des  Warenbestands liefebar sind, ist ganz einfach unwahr und wirft ein recht  eigenartiges Licht auf deine anderen Aussagen zu Askari.

Selbst bestelle ich jedes Jahr ein bis zwei mal bei Askari und das seit  Jahren. Dabei hat noch nie (!) ein Artikel gefehlt, der im Onlineshop  als vefügbar gekennzeichnet ist. Vielleicht habe ich ja einfach nur  Glück gehabt? Oder liegt es daran, dass ich die Farbe der Punkte im Shop  korrekt ekennen kann?
Hinweis: Grün (wie bei der Ampel ganz unten) bedeutet, dass der Artikel auf Lager ist...

Die Versandkosten, insbesondere für Ruten, kennst du doch schon vor der  Bestellung. Du rechnest sicher nach, ob es sich lohnt, die gewünschte  Rute trotz Sperrgutzuschlag bei Askari zu bestellen oder ob du sie wo  anders billiger bekommst.
Offensichtlich war die Rute bei Askari inkl. Zuschlag so preiswert, dass  du sie dort bestellt hast und nicht wo anders. Was soll also das  Gejammer?

Die Versandversicherung von 1€ kann man im Warenkorb abwählen. Das tue  ich grundsätzlich, weil der Versender immer für den Versand haftet, wenn  er an Privatkunden liefert. Das kann er auch nicht ausschließen. Wozu  soll ich also extra noch die Versicherung zahlen?

Hermes ist bei mir sehr, sehr gut und auch schnell. Nicht nur bei  Lieferungen von Askari. Das kann in einer anderen Stadt natürlich ganz  anders sein.

Mein Text mag so klingen, als sei ich Askarifan. Das stimmt so nicht,  mein Lieblingsversender ist Gerlinger, die meisten Schnüre bestelle ich  direkt bei Waku (Stroft).


----------



## bombe20 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Was bin ich froh, das ich askari direkt vor Ort habe. Man kann mit den Jungs handeln und auch seine 17€ Rolle umtauschen, wenn sich im Aaldrill der Hub verabschiedet.


----------



## Carassius venator (1. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Carassius venator, deine Behauptung, dass bei Askai nur 50% des  Warenbestands liefebar sind, ist ganz einfach unwahr und wirft ein recht  eigenartiges Licht auf deine anderen Aussagen zu Askari.
> Die Versandversicherung von 1€ kann man im Warenkorb abwählen. Das tue  ich grundsätzlich, weil der Versender immer für den Versand haftet, wenn  er an Privatkunden liefert. Das kann er auch nicht ausschließen. Wozu  soll ich also extra noch die Versicherung zahlen?
> 
> Mein Text mag so klingen, als sei ich Askarifan. Das stimmt so nicht,  mein Lieblingsversender ist Gerlinger, die meisten Schnüre bestelle ich  direkt bei Waku (Stroft).



*Kaum glaublich........*

Was manche "Kollegen" so in den Text reininterpretieren, ist schon beängstigend!|uhoh:

Niemals habe ich behauptet, dass bei ASKARI nur 50 % des Warenbestandes lieferbar wäre....

Bei meinen 4 bestellten Meeresruten waren es nur 2, also 50 % der Bestellung, die geliefert werden konnten. Eine weitere Rute in der Sendung hatte ich gar nicht bestellt, die auch wesentlich teurer war als die von mir bestellte und die 4. Rute konnte nicht geliefert werden. Ich möchte dann auch keinen Ersatz sondern genau das, was ich bestellt hatte.

Ist doch wohl klar, dass ich nicht noch mal bestellen und wiederum 15 EURO "Versandanteil" bezahlen möchte, weil ASKARI meine bestellten Ruten nicht auf Lager hat.

Wenn ich doch noch mal bei ASKARI kaufen würde, mache ich es so wie Bombe - ich fahre nach Bremen und suche mir die Teile im Ladengeschaft aus; den Zirkus mit Askari-Versand mache ich nicht mehr mit!


.


----------



## Mainhatten (1. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Man kann auch kostenfrei in den Laden bestellen. Unsere hat sowieso nie was gescheites da.


----------



## Carassius venator (2. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Man kann auch kostenfrei in den Laden bestellen.
> *Unsere hat sowieso nie was gescheites da.*



Also genau kapiere ich das sowieso nicht, was Mainhattan meint.
Vermutlich will er damit andeuten, dass der ASKARI-Laden in seiner Nähe nicht das optimale Angebot parat hat.



:


----------



## Mainhatten (2. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Genauso meinte ich es. Ab und an gibt es bei Askari brauchbares zu einem guten Kurs. Da mein Laden vor Ort das sowieso nicht hat, bestelle ich kostenfrei dort hin. Somit erspare ich mir den Versandkosten Anteil.


----------



## vermesser (3. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Dann das Wort VERSANDKOSTENANTEIL - wir allen merken doch wohl, dass andere Angelgeräte-Versender wesentlich günstiger mit den Paketdiensten zusammen arbeiten, und dann hier das ASKARI-Wortungetüm:  VersandkostenANTEIL|uhoh:



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass andere Versender die Versandkosten dann eben in den Preis der Ruten mit einberechnen und nicht extra ausweisen?

Außerdem berechnet Gerlinger auch Sperrgut, Stollenwerk auch glaub ich...also sooooooo ungewöhnlich ist das nicht.

Davon ab: Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Askari, nur mit Hermes. Aus dem Grunde, weil die mit Hermes arbeiten, bestelle ich da ungern.


----------



## Carassius venator (9. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Jo,
könnte natürlich sein, dass andere Anbieter die Kosten der Rute oder sonstwas in die Versandkosten mit einrechnen, aber das muss doch nicht immer so sein!

Habe gestern eine Meeresrute bei EBAY "geschossen", eine WFT-Bootsrute mit Länge 2,10 m, zusammen mit 2 gr. Meeres-Stationärrollen, wobei der Gesamtversandpreis für den Versand dann nur noch 8,95 EURO beträgt.

Also man sieht, es geht auch anders - die Versender der etwas größeren Angelgeräte-Versandgeschäfte  in Deutschland sollten ihre Verkaufspolitik auch mal überdenken .

"Versandkosten-Anteil", wobei der ANTEIL nur und ausschließlich zu Lasten der durchnickenden Käufers geht, sollte es nicht mehr geben.


.*#d  Ne Ne, geht gar nicht.........*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Finde die Versandkosten bei Askari noch ok im Vergleich zu dem was man als Privatperson zahlt...das nennt sich Wucher! Vor allem bei Sperrgut.


----------



## Carassius venator (9. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Jo,

da gebe ich Dir voll recht!

Mit den "privaten" Versendern kann man ja kaum noch z.B. Angelruten verschicken, die verlangen Wahnsinnspreise.#d

Mit DHL kostet alles über 1,20 m Länge bekanntlich auch schon ca. 16 EURO - da zuckt jeder mögliche Kaufinteressent doch zusammen.

Was waren das noch für Zeiten, als es bei DPD nicht nach Länge sondern nur nach Gewicht ging - und das bei bis zu 1,80 m Länge. Die Zeiten sind leider vorbei!

.


----------



## m-spec (9. August 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Staatsbetriebe und deren ehemalige angestellten Kosten nunmal. Aber das wird von selbigen ja nicht gesehen.... mit illox bin ich beim Versand von Ruten seinerzeit gut vom Preis her gefahren ( unter 10 Euro) und ich kaufe ja nicht günstig ein um dann teuer zu verkaufen deshalb versende ich nicht oft


----------



## Felchen67 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Der Online-Versand dauert oft länger bei Askari, zum Glück haben die jetzt PayPal, hat man früher Sachen im Voraus bezahlt und waren die Sachen nicht lieferbar, dann ist der Geldwert nicht automatisch auf den nächsten Kauf verrechnet worden, da musste man extra darauf hinweisen. Das war ganz schwach. Sehr gute Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Askariladen in Bremen gemacht. Gute ehrliche Beratung und gute Preise.
Was im Askari Onlineshop nervt sind die völlig nichtssagenden Beklatscher Bewertungen, die offensichtlich von irgendwelchen Azubis abgegeben wurden.


----------



## cocorell (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und möchte Euch kurz von meinem Erlebnis mit Askari berichten!

Am 30.09.2015 habe ich, im Zuge, von einer Rabatt und Werbeaktion online zwei Penn Slammer 360 / 460 Rollen bestellt. Beide Rollen sollten incl. Lieferkosten knappe 90,- Euros kosten und sind auch schon via Paypal bezahlt.
Eigentlich ein unschlagbarer Preis. Gestern bekam ich nun von Askari eine E-Mail....der "voraussichtliche Liefertermin" ( also nicht verbindlich) wird wohl KW 51 2015 sein. Also eine Lieferzeit von 12 Wochen für zwei, bereits bezahlte, Angelrollen. Ein Anruf bei Askari ergab nichts, außer das die Dame am Telefon von über 500 Vorbestellung sprach und dei Rollen erst noch produziert werden müssen. Wo die Firma Penn produzieren lässt wüsste sie aber nicht. Sie bot mir aber auch direkt an den Auftrag zu stornieren. Ich bestehe auf Vertragserfüllung Seitens Askari. Aber es scheint System dahinter zu stecken bei Askari....Lockangebote schalten dann Geld einsammeln, wenn man bedenkt das wir hier von mehreren 10.tausend Euros reden bei über 500 Vorbestellungen und die Ware noch nicht einmal produziert ist....Askari arbeitet hier mit einem zinslosen Darlehen von seinen Kunden. Auf meinen Einwand das Askari nun meherer hundert zufriedene Kunde hat, wurde nur mit Arroganz reagiert. Denn alle betroffenen Kunden sind zufriedene Kunden! Wie ich oben schon schrieb ..ich bestehe auf Vertragserfüllung Seitens Askari aber dann war es das auch. Ich werde nicht mehr in der Verkaufsstelle Lüdinghausen einkaufen und Online auch nicht mehr..Wer hat aktuell ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## GandRalf (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Meine Bestellung für die Penn Slammer wurde nicht mal angenommen.
Ich hatte mir über mehrere Tage einen Warenkorb/Merkzettel zusammengestellt.
Plötzlich war die Rolle aus dem Warenkorb verschwunden.
Als ich die Angebotsrollen wieder aufrufen wollte, so wurden diese auch angezeigt, bei jedem weiteren Versuch Richtung Warenkorb oder Merkzettel aber wieder gelöscht!|gr:
Hatte eigentlich auch vor, eine Bestellung über 150 + Euro zu machen.
Das habe ich dann aber sein lassen.#d
Inzwischen stehen die Slammer wieder zum normalen Preis im Angebot und lassen sich auch in den Korb legen.

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...#c


----------



## pike-81 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Moinsen!
Habe bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Kaufe aber auch nur vor Ort ein, und greife ausschließlich auf bewährte Markenprodukte zurück. 
Z.B. habe ich mir mehrere Sportex Ruten zur Ansicht in den Laden kommen lassen, und mir dann die beste ausgesucht. 
Oder eine defekte Shimanorolle wurde nach meinem wochenlangen Urlaub direkt gegen eine neue getauscht. 
Die Leute sind nett, haben immer einen lockeren Spruch drauf. 
Also für Hamburg Daumen hoch. 
Petri


----------



## alex.kigitovic (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen bis jetzt. Liefern schnell und sind am Telefon nett. Auch sich im Zulauf befindende Ware ist meistens innerhalb von 1 Woche da. Nur halt der Sperrgutzuschlag nervt. Inzwischen hat auch die Eigenmarke Kogha wirklich brauchbare Sachen dabei. Nur von den Rollen und der Schnur sollte man die Finger lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakarangus (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung für die Penn Slammer wurde nicht mal angenommen.
> Ich hatte mir über mehrere Tage einen Warenkorb/Merkzettel zusammengestellt.
> Plötzlich war die Rolle aus dem Warenkorb verschwunden.
> Als ich die Angebotsrollen wieder aufrufen wollte, so wurden diese auch angezeigt, bei jedem weiteren Versuch Richtung Warenkorb oder Merkzettel aber wieder gelöscht!|gr:
> ...



Interessant!
Ich habe eine slammer für 39,99 bestellt und bezahlt, sie wird erst im Dezember lieferbar sein, mal sehen wann sie kommt.
Ist aber nicht schlimm, hab noch ein paar davon hehe.

Ansonsten muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bislang keine probleme mit askari hatte, auch falsch gelieferte artikel wurden zurückgenommen.
(ok andere anbieter liefern gar nicht erst falsche artikel, das kann man auch wieder sagen).

Die lieferzeiten finde ich ok.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo cocorell,

auch ich habe bei diesem Angebot der Penn Slamer Rollen zugeschlagen. Allerdings habe ich das Angebot direkt am Tag, als der Shop neu Online gesetzt worden ist, wahr genommen.

Es lief an diesem Tag wirklich ein wenig drunter und drüber mit der Webseite. Mal wurde die Bestellung angezeigt, dann wieder nicht. Aber auf E-Mail hatte man zeitig geantwortet und nach einer Woche - was ein wenig lang war aber teils Hermes zu schulden ist - war auch die Rolle im Postkasten.

Allerdings ist dieses Verhalten natürlich nicht in Ordnung.
In einem aktuellen Fall wurde ein Online-Anbieter angeklagt, der ein ausverkauftes Produkt als "Lieferbar" beworben hat. Ist zwar ein anderer Fall. Aber wie es hier rechtlich ist, das weiß ich gerade nicht. 

Allerdings ist es in der heutigen Zeit kein Problem, ein Shop und eine WAWI so zu führen, dass nur aktuelle Bestände zur Info gezogen werden. Gerade bei einem so großen Shop wundert es mich doch sehr.


----------



## Raubwels (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hi,
ich hatte mir auch diese Rolle bestellt, auch schon erhalten und die Rechnung letztens bezahlt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Askari die Rolle noch bauen muß da es sich ja um eine Penn Rolle handelt und nicht im eine Hausmarke von Askari. Ich habe schon öfters dort Online aber auch im Laden in Lüdinghausen gekauft und war bis jetzt zufrieden.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## cocorell (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo Bieberpelz!

Dann gehörst Du wohl zu den ganz ganz wenigen, die das Glück hatten, die Rollen zu erhalten. Bei Angebotsbeginn war ich auch in Lüdinghausen und im Laden gab es nur noch eine Penn Slammer 760 und diese musste das Mädchen auch noch aus dem Lager kramen, obwohl ich ihr schon gleich sagte das ich diese Rolle bereits besitze. Habe die Rolle in einem Ausverkauf mehr als günstig bekommen. 
Nein, Askari baut die Penn Slammer nicht selber! Penn ist ein USA Produkt und lässt auch / in  China fertigen. Für mich handelt es sich hier um eine bewusste oder auch unbewusste Fehldisposition. Denn, wenn man sich schon selbst " den größten Onlineshop Europas" schimpft , müsste man schon wissen was im eigenen Stall so passiert und auf welche Produkte Kunden sich stürzen wenn diese im Angebot sind. Dementsprechend bestellt man die Menge. Das dann evtl. Nachlieferungen erforderlich sein können mag ich nicht bestreiten, aber das wäre dann auch reine Kulanz vom Verkäufer. Denn wenn weg dann weg aber nicht in Online schreiben " in kürze lieferbar" ...was heißt hier in kürze?? Welche Fristen wären hierfür angemessen??? Ich sehe es immer noch so...Askari sammelt Bestellungen, viele ( auch ich ) zahlen per Paypal, weil es bequem ist, Askari sammelt Geld und erhält hier einen zinslosen Kredit von mehreren zigtausend Euros von seinen Kunden.....

Gruß Cocorell


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Mir scheint,das auch Hermes da langsam in die Hufe kommt.

Die letzten beiden Askari Bestellungen,waren innerhalb 36  Std.angekommen.

Das war mal anders.


----------



## scotch2907 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Vorgestern Abend bei Askari bestellt, Gestern kam die Versandmail und heute Mittag war das Paket da. Ware war vollständig und ohne Beschädigungen.
Mehr geht nicht![emoji106]
Ich hatte es aber auch schon anders.[emoji15]


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Ich bin eigentlich einer, der im Laden seine Sachen in der Hand haben muß und sie dann kauft ( oder nicht ).
Entgegen meiner Gewohnheit habe ich zwischenzeitlich 3 x bei Askari bestellt.
Nichts größeres; eher Kleinteile / Ersatzteile.
2 x war es bei dieser Jubi-Aktion mit einem E-Bißanzeiger, für Bestellungen über ? € 25,-.
Diese hatte ich zusammen gesetzt mit Artikeln aus dem '5 verschiedene Artikel aus dem Sortiment = 50% Rabatt' Programm.
3.te Bestellung war dann eine 5.000'er Okuma 'sowieso' mit 200 mtr. Fireline; beides jeweils um ~ 45% reduziert.

Über eine 'abgelagerte' Fireline und auch über die Qualität einer Okuma-Rolle; auch mit reduziertem Preis, kann man sicherlich unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein; aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema.
Bezogen auf die Auftragsabwicklung - Onlinebestellung, E-Mail Bestätigung, Versandavis und zeitnahe Lieferung ( innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen ) inkl. Packliste + Rechnung, sowie Vollständigkeit der Lieferung ( Zahlung 14 Tage Rechnung, selbst als Neukunde ) hatte ich als gelernter Kaufmann nichts zu monieren.
Vielleicht hatte ich 3 x Glück, aber es lief wie gewünscht / bestellt.
Und wenn es jetzt als Lobhudelei klingt, formuliere ich es mal anders.
Es lief so, wie ich es als aufgeklärter Verbraucher, mit Wissen über die heutigen, technischen WaWi Möglichkeiten schlicht und ergreifend erwarte, wenn jemand im Gegenzug dafür mein Bestes ( Geld ) will.

Wobei ich ohne die Möglichkeit der Rechnung 14 Tage netto dort nie bestellt hätte.


----------



## cocorell (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Mein Fehler war wohl die Zahlung über Paypal! Bin allerdings davon ausgegangen das bei Askari alles so läuft wie ich es z.b. von Ebay gewohnt bin. Kaufe über Ebay viel ein und hatte da noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit einem Lieferanten!
Hätte ich bei Askari auf Rechnung gekauft...vielleicht hätte ich die Ware schon....wer weiß!?
Man lernt eben nie aus!


----------



## GoldiHRO (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Vorgestern das erste mal da bestellt , einen Floatinganzug....ich bin gespannt, hab 2 Größen bestellt und auf Rechnung ...mal abwarten


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Die Slammer für 39,99 habe ich im Dezember erhalten, also drei Monate Lieferzeit.

Es ist eine ganz normale Vollmetall slammer wie es sich gehört, also was hier im Board zu lesen war für den Preis seien es Slammer mit Kunststof gehäuse, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Die Slammer für 39,99 habe ich im Dezember erhalten, *also drei Monate Lieferzeit.*



Das nenne ich doch mal hastigen Versand. #6


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Askari ist die Wundertüte unter den Angelershops im Internetz  letzte Bestellung (Futtersiebe,  angelteig und kleinkram) kam wunderbar fix und vollständig, als ich mal Tiroler Hölzl kaufte haben sie nicht vorrätige grössen einfach aufgestockt mit welchen die ich ebenso bestellt habe. Also habe ich jetzt bspw. 3 × 35 gr. Aber weder 30 noch 40 gr. - das ist dane trotz der kleckerbeträge doof


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Wunder geschehen immer wieder...

Hatte ja die Sedona bei Askari im Angebot bestellt.
Die Frage, ob es wie bei der Slammer ist und ich jemals eine bekommen werde, hatte sich 24 Stunden später erledigt.
Der Hermesbote klingelte und drückte mir ein Paket in die Hand.
Was darin war werdet ihr nun kaum glauben wollen... |bigeyes


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Die Slammer?


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Leider nicht.#d

Dafür aber die Sedona.:m

Bestellung bis Lieferung nur 24 Stunden.
Das bin ich so gar nicht von Askari gewohnt.|kopfkrat


----------



## angler234 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari - Erfahrung*

Hallo, also ich habe da am Angebotstag mehrere Penns bestellt und auch alle zu dem angegebenen Preis ( welcher unschlagbar war ) bekommen. Lieferzeit war 2 Tage. 
Es waren 
4 360er, 
4 560er und 
2 760er die ich bestellt habe.
Gruss an alle


----------

